# Warhammer 60,000: The Advent of the Unknown



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Warhammer 60,000: The Advent of the Unknown*

_*(Prologue)*_​
_*“As empires will fight for their integrity
Several souls will discover their destiny…
A race of immense power is preparing for its dominion
Over everything, including the mighty Imperium…”
*_​


It has been eons since they last slain the last of the sentience that contaminated their universe. Created by their master as an unstoppable army, they engaged in an epic battle against the daemons that unleashed a tide of destruction upon the various races in their cosmos. With each year that pass as they fought the malignant entities, the army grew in strength and in power. Finally, after a century of fighting, they defeated their foes and returned the Immatterium back to its calm state. Peace and prosperity reigned for several years as all the races were unified as one and the nameless army acted as their guardians. But that peace was never meant to last for a decade after the defeat of the malignant entities, the nameless army turned against their creators. The races were annihilated without warning and thus their universe was emptied of life. The army then built a gigantic web way, opening to parallel universes. They sent powerful scouts to seek sentient beings who were using the Immaterium. Dozens of universes have already been stripped of life and of daemonic entities, though the reason for the annihilation of sentient beings is unknown. Now several scouts have been dispatch to a particular universe where it is being ripped apart by war and Chaos.​
_*Chapter I*_

_*“This universe is unaware and unprepared…
Of an unseen void that is spreading…
Empires spread war and bloodshed…
Oblivious to their doom that is coming…”
*_​
It is the year 60,000 A.D. and the universe is now being ripped apart and its galaxies are being enslaved by two titanic empires; the Imperium of Man and the Tau Empire.​
The Imperium of Man is a vast empire of the Human race. Its territories now encompass the whole Milky Way galaxy after 10,000 years of fighting the former galactic powers of the Chaos and Eldar races with the help of their former enemy, the Tau Empire.​
When this unusual alliance began, the Tau Empire has provided the Imperium of Man with the advance technology that they possessed, while demanding only the schematics of the Imperium’s warp drives in return. Strangely, the Tau then left the galaxy a decade later by using the warp drives that were installed in their ships; how they managed to use them in their exodus was a mystery the Inquisition has been trying to uncover for centuries. They also took with them the other lesser races of the galaxy but allowed the Imperium to purge the other races that were savage and were unable to embrace the Tau’va (Greater Good) thus making the human race the only sentient beings in the Milky Way galaxy. With the Tau gone, the Chaos Space Marines imprisoned and the Eldars enslaved; the universe, the Imperium thought, was ripe for the taking.​
And so in the 500th year of the 60th millennium, the Administratum, the Adeptus Terra's main bureaucratic body and its largest division, proposed and accepted to abolish the old Codex Astartes that was published by Roboute Guilliman, the Ultramarines’ Primarch. Their reason for the abolishment was the fact that whole galaxy was now under their domain and thus needed all of their forces to swell in size and in strength. This greatly angered not only the Ultramarines chapter but also the entire Adeptus Astartes as well for the very reason that by abolishing the codex, the chapters were now allowed to exceed the one thousand-limit which was impose to avert an event like the Horus Heresy from ever happening again. The Chapter Masters went to the capital aboard their battle barges and futilely explained the significance of the Codex and propose an alternate plan, the creating of several other chapters by using their gene-seeds and the other gene-seeds that were stored by the Adeptus Mechanicus from the chapers that were wipe out during the War of the Damned instead of exceeding the limit, but the Administratum and together with the Inquisition were resolute and turned a deaf ear. The Chapter Masters felt betrayed and left the capital.​
Hours later, the battle barges of the Adeptus Astartes returned from the warp with their weapons armed and ready to conduct an Exterminatus on the very planet they swore to protect with their lives. The defense systems on the planet never fired a single shot for the battle barges were too close to the planet whereby if any of them would be fired upon, the debris from the ships would fall directly onto the planet or worse directly on the Imperial Palace. The Astartes, the Ultramarines in particular, demanded only one thing from the Administratum, the Codex Astartes to be re-established as their doctrine in honor of their Primarch. But in the face of even an Exterminatus, the Administratum was firm and unwavering. Minutes after the arrival of the Adeptus Astartes thousands of battleships from the Imperial Guard, Adepta Sororitas, Grey Knights and the Inquisition and other loyalists emerge from the warp ordering for their immediate surrender. Another civil war was looming over the horizon as the armies of the Imperium were preparing to clash over Terra. But when all was about to go down as the 2nd civil war that will forever sunder the mighty Imperium, another group of battle barges of the Adeptus Astartes came out of the warp between the two factions. The battles barges had the banner of a drop of blood in the center of a black raven with its wings spread over a crimson background. Instantly, the astropaths from both fleets were receiving a transmission from the Chapter Master and Chief Librarian of the Blood Ravens who was pleading to his brothers.​
_“Be reasonable brothers! Has anger blinded you from realizing who you are attempting to kill on that planet, have you forgotten the Emperor who is our Great Father? Will you start another civil war all because of the abolishing of the Codex Astartes? What would our Primarchs say? Are you willing to kill your comrade-in-arms and the Emperor because of some doctrine? Brothers, abandon this foolish attempt. You and I were already deemed as Excommunicate Traitoris, the moment you thought of this act and the moment I stood idly as you returned to Terra, and thus we are subject to the Inquisition’s punishments. We must seek retribution brothers, even if it means death to restore our honor. Accept the abolishing of the codex and surrender to avoid this unnecessary bloodshed. If you will not yield, then I will have no choice but to switch my allegiance and submit myself and my chapter to the Emperor and to his Imperium. I will not suffer the killing of my own comrades and my Emperor.”​_
And with that last sentence, the transmission ended. Silence overwhelmed the battlefield, like the deep intake breath before the plunge, as the Blood Ravens’ fleet positioned themselves directly in front of their brothers’ battle barges with their gun ports open and ready. Then, miraculously, the Ultramarines’ Chapter Master and along with the other Chapter Masters sent a message to the opposing fleet and the Blood Ravens stating their complete surrender.​
A galactic civil war was averted but retribution was imminent for the Adeptus Astartes including the Blood Ravens who willingly accepted their fate. But something happened then that the Astartes could not fathom. They were pardoned and were allowed to go free. The Chapter Masters were alleviated but disturbed for the Inquisition and Administratum’s rare benevolence. And so, the 18 chapters left Terra and traveled towards their respective domains.​
The Administratum then initiated the publication of another codex; the author was never known. By the time the Codex Exercitus was published, one copy was then sent to each of the chapters of the Adeptus Astartes. The Codex Exercitus contained new teachings that the chapters were forced to adhere to once again and finally the codex also stated what the chapters all feared. It stated that each chapter should have a billion members. This was a shocked for the Adeptus Astartes, the Chapter Masters in particular, because not only should they exceed the thousand limit but they were now forced to reach the new limit that was multiplied a million times over. But the Administratum predicted this reaction and sent a fleet to each of the domains of the Space Marine Chapters carrying a billion soldiers from the Imperial Guard who were fresh out of boot, thinking that this was the solution to the problem. The Chapter Masters though were furious when they saw the ships and the fact that they were Imperial Guards; they were too old for training. Recruits were enlisted during their pre-teen years and the guards were already young adults. The Chapter Masters argued again with the Administratum, stating that they cannot accept the billions of guard because of not only of their age but also of their origins (Space Marine Chapters only recruit from their homeworlds). Thankfully for the Space Marines, the Inquisition sided with them and so the Administratum was forced to recall the billions of soldiers and allowed the Space Marines to recruit only from their homeworlds. The recruitment was slow and excruciatingly impeding. But after centuries that turned to several millennia, all of the chapters reached the billion-limit and were never called chapters again because of the colossal size of the group. Thus, they were called as they were before the great civil war that was caused by their fallen brothers. They were now called legions and as a whole, they were called the Adeptus Exercitus.​
*Ultima Segmentum
World: Maccrage (Ultramarine Homeworld)
M59 Year 990 
Legion Commander Militant Sigismund Castus of the Ultramarines has called for a conclave with the Legion Commander Militants of the Adeptus Exercitus.
*

Deep inside the Ultramarines’ fortress monastery, all was silent save for the mundane servants of the legion. The servitors were doing their usual endeavors; they were automaton hybrids who have forgotten their humanity, never complaining even for an instant. With their four mechanical arms they fixed and arrange anything that was in their heightened sight. Their legs were replaced by caterpillar treads to improve their movement in constructing structures. All were extremely devoted to the legion. Two colossal dreadnoughts were guarding a passage that was sealed by gargantuan doors not far from a group of servitors. These dreadnoughts were automatons themselves but they still retain their human memories before their fusion with their metallic sarcophagus. Dreadnoughts slept most of their immortal lives, only waking when their services were required and guarding this passage concealed by gargantuan doors was one of them. Though they were immortal, they can also fall in battle; their just humans encased in machines after all, not like some mythical creature. They were standing there for hours but they didn’t ask why or what was the significance of guarding this particular passage, it wasn’t required nor was it necessary, for the dreadnoughts, like their fellow Space Marines, were utterly loyal and obedient and sometimes when the situations calls for it, extremely fanatical. The banner of the Ultramarines covered the entirety of the gargantuan doors, a sight to be revered. Though the banner exhibited the true glory of the legion long ago, this particular banner exhibited the opposite; grim and devoid of the splendor that it really deserved. 

Only seventeen individuals passed through these doors. They were accompanied at first by terminators. The terminators were the veterans of their respective legions and were either armed with a glowing Deamonhammer or a Pulse Assault Cannon. They were wearing the first ever upgraded design made by the Tech Priests of Mars with the aide of the Earth Caste Scientists of the Tau Empire. The outward appearance of the armour was still the same as the 41st model but the upgrades can only be seen during combat. All of the seventeen were high ranking officials in the Adeptus Exercitus and all of their power armours gleamed, though each possessing different shades of hue, gloriously with their retinue composing of sixty eight terminators. The terminators teleported to their respective flagships after the seventeen Legion Commander Militants entered the passage. 

Through the doors, the passage was covered by dark metallic walls; dimly-lit by orbs that probably existed for several millennia judging by the dust that covered them. The metallic walls had grim images carved on them, depicting the whole history of the legion; from the pre-heresy to the splintering of the host and until its reunification after the War of the Damned. The Legion Commanders were still traversing the passage, their footsteps echoing against the walls as it stretched on until it ended on another set of doors but smaller compared to the first. The doors opened automatically as it sensed their presence and they entered a circular room with the same metallic walls but this time, there were no carvings on the smooth surface. 

A single pillar of light was shining at the center of the room. In the middle the beam, was a man wearing the same armour that they were adorned with; no doubt, possessing also the same rank that they have earned through their service. They encircled their fellow commander and he greeted each of them with a nod of his head. He slowly touched a tiny switch on his temple and immediately, his helmet dissolved into tiny metallic creatures that disappeared behind his neck. His facial features were that of the citizens of Macragge and his hair had a golden hue like that of Guilliman.

“Brothers, I have called upon all of you here today on a very important matter. It involves the very essence of the Adeptus Exercitus.” he looked at each and every one them with tense eyes. “But first let us introduce ourselves to each other to formally start the conclave.” his serious demeanor disappeared instantly and was replaced by a welcoming one. 

“I am Sigismund Castus, Legion Commander Militant of the Ultramarines Legion” his voice was filled with the authority that only a commander of an Exercitus legion can carry.

A dark green armoured Legion Commander with an emblem on one of his shoulder pad, a sword that had raven wings for its hilt, raised his right hand and touched the same switch on his temple. Immediately, a pillar of light shone directly above him as his helmet disappeared behind his neck; revealing his handsome but battle-scarred face. His white robe that covered most of his body, shone like a beacon and acted as a mirror that reflected the light all over the chamber. 

He brushed his hair and said “I am Ezekiel, Legion Commander Militant of the Dark Angels”

Another clad in blood red armour possessing an emblem of a drop of blood that sprouted angelic wings, touched the switch on his temple and a similar light shone directly above him as the tiny metallic creatures disappeared revealing his vampiric appearance. 

He exhaled wearily and looked at the light with annoyance as though it was a nuisance. He returned his gaze to his brothers and said “I am Lucius Draco, Legion Commander Militant of the Blood Angels”

“I am Lanfreid Kaltos, Legion Commander Militant and Chief Librarian of the Blood Ravens.” said another in dark red power armour that had an emblem of a drop of blood centered on a black raven with its wings spread over a white background. His helmet vanished behind his neck and like the others, a light gleamed directly above him and revealed his facial features that were military in nature but his voice was contrast to his cold features; it was friendly to an extent.

“I am Volkrad Venris, Legion Commander Militant of the Space Wolves”, said the one in the grey blue power armour with a wolf’s head on his shoulder as another light gleamed displaying his canine-like appearance.

“Ranulf Regis of the White Scars” said another with a Mongolian accent in *********** armour that had a red lightning for his legion’s emblem; a light gleamed as well, exposing a battle-scarred face.

“Gismar Flavion, of the Raven Guard” said by the one who had a pale and stern face that was clad in black power armour with an emblem of a white raven on his shoulder.

And it went on:
•	Vilmar Callidon of the Angels of Absolution 
•	Gosbert Praetus of the Angels Encarmine 
•	Reikhard Haxtes of the Crimson Fists 
•	Freibald Atellus of the Salamanders 
•	Maximillian Xanthis of the Angels Sanguine 
•	Warmund Gallus of the Iron Hands 
•	Eckel Metalus of the Imperial Fists
•	Ernst Victus of the Grey Knights 
•	Mallear Engelhart of the Black Templars 
•	Osric Lupus of the Disciples of Caliban and finally:

“Anton Novus of the Scythes of the Emperor” said by the one who was clad in dark and yellow power armour, the yellow color was on the torso and back only, and had two crossed scythes as its emblem; his face was the youngest of them all when his helmet disappeared behind his neck. 

Sigismund nodded at Anton Novus and said “Brothers, let us begin.” ​
*Segmentum Solar	
World: Terra, the Capital of the Imperium of Man
M59 Year 990
“A shadow lurks towards the capital”
*​
A strange invisible ship was passing silently and lithely through the fleet of Imperial battle cruisers. The fleet was a part of the bulwark that surrounded the Sol System. Their weapons and scanners were ever ready for any intruder or any other fleets that will try to get pass them but despite their readiness and formidable technology, the ship slipped through their net undetected. The ship was now near the planet Jupiter where another bulwark was stationed and still the ship passed through them as well. Terra was its destination no doubt for it was slowing down as it passed the planet Mars. 

There were defensive orbital platforms enveloping Terra. Full of psykers and even one Inquisitor but none of them sensed the ship or the four imperceptible pods that it jettisoned when it was already near the planet. The pods hurtled towards the planet with incredible speed. Entering the atmosphere, the pods were never engulfed by flames or blasted by the planet’s formidable defenses. The pods were hurtling towards a collection of arcologies but change their direction and headed towards the continent where the Imperial Palace was located. The pods passed garrisons, factories of war, and even some of the Ecclesiarchy’s cathedrals. They were still hurtling with unnatural speed passing the Outer Palace and Inner Palace undetected. Suddenly the pods stopped within inches from the surface of the roof of the Sanctum Imperialis, despite the fact that they were hurtling close to the speed of sound. The pods then lightly settled themselves on the roof. 

Silence was already deafening as a wisp of smoke escaped one of the imperceptible pods. The pods’ hatches opened and more smoke came out. Suddenly, a pair of heavy footsteps was heard. No sooner than that, three more were coming from the other pods. A clicking sound and a low growl soon followed. 

Even with the heavy security placed on the palace’s roof by the Custodes, not one has detected the four beings that were now walking casually across the roof. One of the beings raised one of his unseen arms and a holographic map with a reddish hue of the Sanctum Imperialis appeared on his unseen wrist. He motioned the three to come closer. The three formed a circle around the being as though they can see him; he then raised one of his unseen fingers and pointed it at the Golden Throne…​

*Chapter II*​
*“The most trusted soldiers of the Imperium are fearless
Protecting the Emperor with steadfast bravery... 
But theses assassins will instill unto these Custodeses
A fear that knows no mercy…”​*
*Location: Sanctum Imperialis
M59 Year 990
“An unknown breach”
*​
The throne room was disconcerting in so many ways as one would enter it. A thick mist was ever present in the room, covering the entirety of the floors and one can almost wonder if there was actually a floor at all. Pillars that were 30 feet tall and 10 meters wide can be found all over the throne room, with a myriad of pipes jutting out of there top and forming a cone like shape that extended and supported the roof‘s weight. The walls and roof were never covered by lavish designs, instead they were covered by metallic coverings and pipes much like the Golden Throne but not in the same gilded material. Banners of the extinct chapters that fell during the War of the Damned were hanging from the roof; they were allowed to be hung there to honor the sacrifices made by the extinct chapters in defeating the Chaos forces 10,000 years ago. The Eternity Gate was the only entrance of the Sanctum Imperialis and it was guarded by two Warhound Titans for 30,000 years. A path snaked its way from the gate and stretched on for meters across the room, even onto the Golden Throne itself, and finally ended in front of the shattered corpse of the Emperor.

Three hundred figures clad in golden armour with pitch black capes stood motionless across the room. Half were on the path from the entrance and half were on the colossal structure that was the Golden Throne. A mane of black hair protruded from the top of their helmets and disappeared down their capes. Their guardian spears were standing beside them; gripped by their unflinching hands, all the while their minds were ceaselessly scanning the room with their profound psychic gifts. 

A Centurion was leading this formidable group and was the most experience. He was expected to lead these sentinels in defending the ruler of the Imperium and was also expected to report the status of the ailing body of the Emperor to the Captain-General from time to time. He was scheduled to leave the Sanctum Imperialis at the end of the day but some unforeseen circumstance would prevent him from ever doing that simple task. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A strange clicking sound suddenly echoed across the still gargantuan room. Immediately, all the Custodeses sprang to life and assumed combat stances that caused their capes to flutter. The clicking sound echoed to silence but the figures on the path began to amble here and there, with their capes flowing silently behind them, searching for the cradle of the sound while the closest to the Golden Throne stood their ground. 

The clicking sound was heard again but this time there were several cradles that caused an echo that was louder than the first. Though the breach in security was clear, the guards were still wondering why they could not sense anything. Not a single mind could be detected; if there were, then the guards could easily detect the intruders and kill them before they could even scream. 

One of the figures that stood his ground was the Centurion. He was carefully scanning the room with both his eyes and powers for several times but could not sense anything. He gripped his spear and thought of several scenarios.

While thinking, something came across his mind “What are they waiting for? We can’t sense them, why would they not attack?”

Then as if they heard his thoughts, a bluish orb of plasma erupted from the mist and was soaring towards him creating a vortex as it travelled across the haze revealing some portions of the floor. He was caught off-guard but was able to deflect the plasma with his spear by covering it with a psychic shield that sent the plasma soaring towards where it came from.

The section of the metallic wall exploded and sent molten hot shrapnel across the room that could’ve killed any lesser being but the power armour and the sheer superiority of the Custodeses protected them from such fate. They cautiously walked towards the molten ruble. Grasping their spears, they prepared themselves to kill anything that could’ve survived the explosion but when the mist had cleared, they found nothing amongst the ruble. 

“_That was impressive Centurion”_ the Centurion suddenly heard a sly whisper but was unsure if it was his ears or his mind that perceived it. _“An innovative work of both the body and the mind”_the whisper added and chuckled darkly. 

“Who are you?” replied the Centurion through a careful whisper that only he could hear though the Custodeses could clearly hear the conversation in their minds (a psychic bond was shared by all the Custodeses for better coordination just in case if there was a breach).

_“Skipping to introductions already? Will you not ask us why we are here?”_ the whisper replied mischievously.

“Your very presence in the Sanctum Imperialis answers your own question.” The Centurion replied coldly.

_“True, but I think it’s really necessary to ask rather than to assume everything Centurion.”_ the whisper replied.

“Why do you want to talk assassin?” the Centurion whispered with the same tone but with a mixture of irritance.

The whisper chuckled again and replied as though they were friends _“Be patient human, blades will clash and bodies will litter the floor after our little chat.”_

The Centurion scoffed and replied coldy “I have no time to chat while my Emperor is in peril.”

_“In peril? From who?”_ the whisper didn’t even conceal its malicious tone. 

“From you assassin” the Centurion replied darkly.

_“You’re very loyal Centurion but I promise you. My comrades and I will not lay a finger on your precious Emperor until we’re finished with our little chat.”_

“Do you expect me to even trust you assassin?” the Centurion rebuke him.

The whisper could not help but snicker at the Centurion’s reply _“Centurion, I admire your valor and fidelity but I assure you, we will not lay a single finger on your precious ruler."_ 

“I’ll tell my Custodeses about your proposal” the Centurion spoke in his icy tone.

_“Oh please and do take your time.”_ the whisper spoke casually again.

_“Brothers, fall back to the Golden Throne. These assassins are maybe cloaked or using the mist for cover but alas I can’t explain why we can’t sense their minds. That is why they are so confident to chat with me. No matter, stick together brothers for only then can we vanquish our enemies with our combined strength. For the Emperor!”_ he instructed them telepathically.

_“For the Emperor my lord!” _they responded telepathically in unison.

_“By the way, has anyone alerted the Captain-General?”_

_“Sir, we couldn’t contact him. It seems the assassins have already disrupted our psychic link.”_ one of the Custodes answered	him.

_“Damn it all! They are not to be taken lightly. Be on your guard brothers.”_

_“Yes sir!”_ they replied in unison.

“They have agreed assassin. What do you want to talk about?” the Centurion asked the whisper in the same cold tone. 

_“Hmmm, have you heard of the Devourer of the Warp.”_ the whisper asked slyly.

“No.” he replied flatly

_“Do you want to know something about the Devourer?”_

“That is up to you assassin. I’m just forced to listen after all” the Centurion replied again in the same manner.

_“Very well.”_ the whisper replied slyly again _“The Devourer was only a nascent energy within the warp long ago and was believed by others that it was the soul of a great warrior and it was very clear to the denizens of the Warp that it hated the Chaos gods immensely… For a time it fought against the Chaos gods but the Chaos deities were all too powerful and the Devourer was always defeated and with each downfall, its powers withered.”
_
The Centurion merely scoffed at the very mention of the words “all too powerful”.

_“Did I say something Centurion?”_ the whisper inquired after hearing the reaction of the Centurion.

“Nothing assassin, I was just reminiscing the War of the Damned where we defeated their decadent servants.”

_“Ah yes, did you not wonder why they were utterly defeated?”_

“Why should we wonder assassin? They were defeated because the Emperor was fighting with us.”

_“Did you know that it was also during that time that the Devourer became so powerful, that it actually started consuming every malignant entity in the Warp?”_

“No.” he absentmindedly replied; he wasn’t really listening.

_ “A portal appeared within the Warp, the size of a human head, and its emergence drew the attention of every malignant entity including the Chaos gods. Unbeknownst to all, the Devourer was not far behind. The portal was tiny but the energy that was coming out it was so powerful that it managed to make its presence felt all throughout the Immaterium.”_

The whisper stopped and asked _“Should I continue?”_

“Continue” 

_“And so every malignant entity had the same thought in the exact same time, “dominance”. Within the next moments, every daemon within the portal’s presence killed the nearest of its kin. Even the weakest of daemons were fighting the Chaos gods who killed them without difficulty. In the end, the Chaos gods were the victor. They surrounded the portal and attempted to touch it in order to consume its unlimited energy but something already touched it first. During the brawl, the Devourer used the commotion to touch the portal itself and consume its unlimited energy. The Devourer then attempted to consume the four deities but Khorne manage to fend it off to give the three a chance to escape. But the blood god barely escaped with his existence as the Devourer consumed almost every ounce of his power. The Devourer didn’t stop there though. It proceeded in consuming every denizen in the Warp. And to this day, the Chaos gods are still fighting a futile battle against the Devourer.”_

“So what you’re trying to say is that our victory during the War of the Damned was all because of the Devourer?” the Centurion’s tone change; as though he was interested in the assassin’s story.

_“No Centurion. What I’m trying to say is that the portal was the reason of your victory.”_

“But what is the relevance of all this in your mission here?” the Centurion asked.

The whisper was amused of the Centurion’s curiosity _“The Emperor has a certain connection with the Devourer.”_

“What do you mean?”

_“Oh I’m sorry Centurion. Our time is up. My comrades are already urging me to stop talking.”_

“Fine.” the Centurion replied in his cold tone again but there was a slight degree of disappointment. “Show yourselves assassins and let’s be done with it.”

_“Oh but before we do Centurion, may I ask you one more thing.”_

“What is it?”

_“Why hasn’t it occurred to you that I am in your mind right now?” _the whisper spoke darkly.

The Centurion’s mind went totally blank. It didn’t occur to him earlier that he was actually hearing the assassin in his mind. _“Impossible”_ was the only word that he could think of.

He heard the whisper chuckled darkly and said _“It’s not impossible Centurion.” _

The Centurion was still lost in disbelief and so the whisper started to read the Centurion’s mind again.

_“You are wondering how in the Emperor’s name could I read your mind?”_

The Centurion’s face was now twisted with horror as it was already clear to him that his mind was utterly vulnerable from the start. 

The rest of the Custodeses felt the vulnerability too but they were steadfast nonetheless though the same could not be said for their Centurion, whose mind was being assaulted by fear; were he to succumb, all will be lost.

The whisper was laughing maniacally now at the thoughts of the Centurion. The Centurion on the other hand was ignoring the malicious laughter of the whisper and was recalling thousands of races over the millennia that have the power to breach the psychic enchantments on a Custodes’s armour but could not recall any. 

Finally, straining, the Centurion was able to ask one question “What are you?”

The whisper just snickered and said “I’ll tell you a little secret Centurion”

Silence passed and suddenly the Centurion heard the whisper speak again _“WE ARE YOUR END.”_

Suddenly, images of a portal appeared in the Centurion’s mind. He then heard the screams of men, women, children and other alien races that he could not recognize. He then saw unknown planets that were on fire and others, colliding with each other. Unfamiliar fleets obliterated in a bluish light. Necron armies decimated by a warrior clad in dark blue armor, a dark city burning as its elf-like denizens were impaled on spikes, Tyranid hordes retreating from an icy wave of steel and Ork Waaaghs massacred in an instant. 

The Centurion’s sanity was shattered instantaneously and a scream of dread escaped his mouth. When the other Custodeses heard the Centurion’s scream, four towering figures of darkness suddenly emerged from the mist. They were standing over 20 meters tall and had an aura of fear and terror that the Custodeses were tempted to succumb to. They were, however, resolute and formed in three groups. The first group engaged the dark entities while the 2nd and 3rd group dragged the screaming Centurion and retreated in front of the shattered corpse of the Emperor.

_“The Centurion has fallen.”_ one of the Custodeses from the 1st group telepathically told the others. _“His failure will be dealt with after we vanquish these vile vermin from this holy sanctum.”_

_“As you wish brother, may they know and fear the Emperor’s wrath!”_ they shouted as their zeal and devotion took over, 

The first group hurled volleys of psychic blasts at the dark entities as they encircled them. Their attacks were nullified in an instant and the dark entities howled in laughter. 

They continued their assault again but one of the beings swung his arm in a gigantic arch. The swing was just unnatural and the Custodeses had no time to react; regardless of their armour and heightened reflexes. All of them were hewn from the waist down in a matter of seconds. They looked at their bodies and saw blood erupting from their midriffs before falling lifeless on the floor.

The 2nd and 3rd group saw their fallen brothers and fear started to creep into their minds but they didn’t waver. The 2nd group charged at the dark entities. Their bodies gleamed like the stars as they used their gifts to propel their bodies towards their enemies. The beings just waited for their attack and when the spears were near enough, the Custodeses thrust their weapons with all the strength that they could muster. The spears though touched nothing but air and their owners stumbled through the dark entities and onto the cold surface of the floor. The dark entities howled in laughter again and the blood curdling screams of the 2nd group followed, filling the entire room with echoes that could never be silenced. 

The remainder of the Custodeses gave in to the fear. Questioning their duties and even going as far as to question the Emperor’s sovereignty. 

_“What are they?” _they thought. “_If they were Chaos, then how? We defeated them! But how?.................. WHAT ARE THEY!?”
_
The 3rd group just watched the entities as they ascended the Golden throne. The Custodeses gripped their spears tightly, but not because of loyalty nor of bravery, but something much... much worse..... fear. 

The dark entities were already in front of them but before they could move or react, their screams of dread filled the entire room once again.

After minutes that seemed like hours, the echoes died and blood covered an enormous portion of the Golden Throne, bodies littered the floor and only one Custodes was left kneeling in front of the dark entities. It was the Centurion; he stopped screaming the moment the entities finished the last group of Custodeses. The visions were still fresh in his mind. He didn’t even notice the merciless carnage that occurred in front of him. The sound of a drop of blood broke his trance and he looked up. There he saw a Custodes’s body but he didn’t saw the dark entity that was devouring it. The upper armor of the Custodes fell in front of him. He saw the Aquila and it reminded him of the Emperor. He admired it for several minutes and then noticed the Dark entities for the first time. He looked up to them and uttered his final phrase as a single tear escaped his eye.

“Emperor, forgive us.” after that, his mind felt the numbness of death.
​


----------



## Concrete Hero

Very nice. Well written


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Glad you like it... Hehehe...


----------



## Concrete Hero

Yeah it sounds like a cool idea, keep it coming.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

great story, just hope your gonna continue it asap as im hooked on what might happen next.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

I might post the next chapter this weekend... Hehehe...


----------



## fatboy955

read it and was very impressed:victory:But what happened to the Chaos Gods? Are they hiding in the warp? or are they no-more


----------



## Unknown Primarch

it says some unknown race defeated the daemons of the warp and returned it to its calm state.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Guys... Wait a minute... The unknown race was from another universe... So... They didn't kill the Chaos gods in the Imperium's universe... The're still there... I'll fill in the gaps in the following chapters...


----------



## Verlaran

Good story telling and a great idea. Can't wait to read what happens next.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Chapter II is up... Hope you like it... Hehehe... Post some comments...


----------



## CallumM27

Fantastic work and I'm really enjoying reading it. Have you thought about become a black library writer because I think you have the imagination for it :good: +rep for you mate


----------



## Vaz

It seems more like a Playscript than a Story, making it a bit hard to keep reading with little description. Still, it's a good plot, and maybe less lists and continual dialogue without much to break it down could turn it into a 9 or 10, instead of a 7/8.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

chapter 2 was great, im even more intrigued about this new enemy. i need more!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Just a little lack of desciption, but it is still an awesome story!


----------



## cooldudeskillz

great man i love, who is this devourer, is it the great devourer from the tyranids, whoever it is it seem very powerful to take on khorne, by the way your story made it out that khorne is the most powerful god, when infact tzeentch is, the ability to see the future helps him alot. Remeber your story still has to keep with 40k fluff. tzeentch would already know about this "new enemy"


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

There is actually a reason why Khorne was the one who fought the Devourer... Hehehe... It's a secret though... Hehehe...


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

cooldudeskillz said:


> great man i love, who is this devourer, is it the great devourer from the tyranids, whoever it is it seem very powerful to take on khorne, by the way your story made it out that khorne is the most powerful god, when infact tzeentch is, the ability to see the future helps him alot. Remeber your story still has to keep with 40k fluff. tzeentch would already know about this "new enemy"


I thought Khorne was the most powerful?... Is it really Tzeentch?... Well anyway...Uhmmm... Tzeentch can't see this new enemy... The reason will be revealed in the following chapters...


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

I think I'm going to rewrite Chapter 2... Oh and chapter 3 will be posted next week... I'm a little busy with schoolwork... Be patient guys... Tnx for the advice and comments...


----------



## cooldudeskillz

waltzmelancholy_07 said:


> I thought Khorne was the most powerful?... Is it really Tzeentch?... Well anyway...Uhmmm... Tzeentch can't see this new enemy... The reason will be revealed in the following chapters...


although khorne is the most brutal in CC, tzeentch's magic is madly powerful, he can see who will attack him, what time they will and how they will attack him, so he can never truley be killed as he will either run away(very unlikely, infact near impossible) or fight you and know all your moves before you make them. 

If you read the daemons codex it will explain more on how tzeentch is the most dangerous god


----------



## Unknown Primarch

dont think you need a re-write, just take on board what people have said in the feedback and use it in future chapters. i love stories when you get alot of dialogue and skip all the descriptive stuff out. i like to read what people are saying and get alot of the facts of the story in there too. obviously it wont work through the whole story but chapter 2 served to give us alot of info to keep the stroy going and keep us interested about whats happening and whats going to happen. 

good work keep it up.


----------



## Verlaran

Second that last post. Enjoyed the 2nd chapter, looking forward to the 3rd.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Tnx guys for the advices... But chapter 3 is going to be hard... I'll try my best to post it as soon as possible... Lots of HW... Hehehe...


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

cooldudeskillz said:


> although khorne is the most brutal in CC, tzeentch's magic is madly powerful, he can see who will attack him, what time they will and how they will attack him, so he can never truley be killed as he will either run away(very unlikely, infact near impossible) or fight you and know all your moves before you make them.
> 
> If you read the daemons codex it will explain more on how tzeentch is the most dangerous god


Tnx for the info about Tzeentch... Hehehe... I'll bear that in mind when writing the following chapters...


----------



## cooldudeskillz

that alright, but hey, if you want khrone to be the best god then just make up a story like tzeeencth got a cold:wink:


----------



## Gambit14

nicely done, really enjoyed it so far...
it seems the Empire of Man needs to re-awaken the Primarchs, and the Holy Emperor


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Chapter III*

*Chapter III*

*“Too long have we ignored…
Too long have we implored…
The freedom that was delayed…
Now it’s time to be disloyal, its time to betray…”
*​
*Location: Sanctum Imperialis
M59 Year 990
“A ‘benevolent’ turn of events”
*

The Sanctum Imperialis was silent as it once was, but the sentinels that were suppose to be guarding it were gone whilst four figures were standing in front of the shattered corpse of the Emperor. They were staring at it for some time when finally one of them communicated telepathically in the sound of a whisper:

“Well, that was surprising, I expected him to fight to the death but the Centurion’s sanity was shattered by the mere visions of what we and the Ancients did to the other races.” he thought with a tone of disappointment.

“Well, what would you expect brother? Our methods were too _unrealistic_ for him to fathom.” interjected by the one who conversed with the Centurion earlier.

“Unrealistic?” one of them chuckled and turned to the 2nd whisper thinking “I do not think that would be the right word for our methods of annihilation brother, it’s too… humble.“ the tone of his whisper was more malicious than the 2nd’s.

“And what would be the right word brother?” asked the 2nd whisper.

“(Chuckles) Inexorable.” answered the 3rd whisper.

“Oh, such a deep word.” the 2nd whisper mused.

“Inexorable is the right word for _our_ methods” interjected the 1st.

“But still, regret ever gnaws at my mind for what I did to him.” said the 2nd as he moved his arm and pointed it at the Centurion who was lying not too far from them.

“Oh please brother, don’t you dare share your compassionate feelings for this feeble race.” the 3rd whisper pleaded.

“But brother, didn’t you see his bravery and fidelity?”

“Fidelity and bravery? Maybe, but that was before you fed him the visions of the holocaust that we caused 20,000 years ago.” said the 3rd.

“True, but I have to admit, they were braver than I thought; except for the Centurion of course.” The 1st came to defense of the 2nd.

“And they could make a formidable ally.” the 2nd added, his tone was as light as a child who discovered a new toy.

“Ally? Against who?” the 3rd asked in confusion.

“Against _them_.” the 2nd whisper answered with a strange darkening tone that replaced his former cheerful demeanor.

“The Ancient’s masters?” the 3rd asked “Our masters?” he quickly corrected himself.

“Precisely.” answered the 2nd with a tone of finality. 

“But we need to wake this feeble human first” the 1st whisper interjected again and pointed his finger at the Emperor. “They will not fight with us if he still slumbers.”

“And that is why we are here.” came the thought of the 4th whisper.

“You’ve planned this all along brother?” asked the 2nd whisper as he turned towards the one who was silent since the beginning of their conversation.

“Why else would I have pleaded to you three to spare their lives in the first place?” the 4th answered as if it was already obvious from the start.

“(Chuckles) Always the benevolent one, aren’t you brother” said the 3rd.

“Always was, always is and always will be brother.” said the 4th.

”Normally, it would only take a second to severe all their heads but it did surprise me when you pleaded to put them in deep slumber and forced our brother” the 1st motioned to the 2nd and added “To toy with their thoughts.” 

“Which I joyfully did.” the 2nd whisper added.

“(Chuckles) I was wondering when you will ask me about my plan.” said the 4th.

“Which one? Is it the plan to destroy _them_ or the plan to destroy the Ancients?” asked the three in unison.

“_Them_ brothers. The Ancients are sleeping and are totally immersed in their slumber. And ever since they were given the gift of rest, I had to formulate a new plan that will bring the utter destruction of our masters that denied us of our freedom.”

“And how would you accomplish that?” asked the three again in unison.

“Before disclosing my plan to you all, can you at least wake the Centurion from his nightmarish slumber?”

“Why?” the three ask again in the same fashion.

“He is the most loyal of all the Adeptus Custodes and one of the oldest.” The 4th answered.

“Your point?” the three ask again.

“He has experience brothers and has a very close relation to the Inquisitorial representative.”

“Ah yes, the ever secretive organization.” exclaimed the 2nd.

“How did you know that?” asked the 1st.

“Well brother, my mind reading talents are more potent than the rest of the cadre combined.” the 2nd thought smugly.

“(Chuckle) Ever the boastful one brother?” commented the 4th.

“I’m not boastful brother if I had nothing to boast about.” The 2nd countered.

“True, so… can you now awaken the Centurion?” asked the 4th. 

“Of course brother.” said the 2nd whisper as he disappeared and appeared standing near the body of the Centurion. He knelt down and touched his temple with one of his scaly fingers.

Nothing was happening and the silence was ever so deafening in their ears as every minute was passing by. But when the figure withdrew his finger, the body of the Centurion suddenly writhed and twisted as if it was in pain. The three of his companions then disappeared and appeared beside him as the body of the Centurion was twisting more violently. After about five minutes, the spasms stopped and the Centurion opened his eyes. 

Four metallic masks with intricate designs met his gaze. But before he could process what he was looking at, he let out a scream that broke the silence of the Sanctum Imperialis.

“EMPEROR, FORGIVE ME!!!!!”

 “HAVE MERCY MY LORD!!!” the centurion was writhing on the floor, his hand on his helm; completely oblivious to the four figures that were hovering above his lying body.

“Brother, can you snap him out of the remnants of his horrendous visions, it seems he still thinks the wrath of his Emperor for his negligence is still a reality.” the 4th pleaded to the 2nd as the Centurion was still shouting about his negligence and about the deaths of his Companions.

The figure that was the 2nd whisper touched the temple of the Centurion again and immediately the images vanished from his mind and he was now able to think clearly. The figures then disappeared into the nothingness while the oblivious Centurion was removing his hands from his helmet and gazed upon the roof. The first thought that came to his mind was “Was that a dream?” He then sat bolt upright and surveyed the Sanctum Imperialis and noticed that the Companions were nowhere to be seen so he thought to himself again “They’re not here. So that means? Did it happen? Did I fail?”

“That was just an illusion Centurion” he heard the 2nd whisper again in his mind.

The Centurion froze and realized the whisper was talking to him again “GET OUT OF MY MIND!” the Centurion half-pleaded and half-shouted in fear as he brought his hands to his helm again.

“(Chuckles) There is nothing to fear Centurion. All of those visions about the carnage were of my own making.” the 2nd whisper talked to him again despite his plea. 

“W..what d..do y..you mean?” the Centurion stutteringly asked the whisper as cold sweat was starting to coat his fear-stricken face.

“He already told you Centurion. It was a trick to fool you into thinking that you failed.” He heard another whisper but the tone was very blunt and had no maliciousness in it (1st whisper).

“What?” the Centurion asked again in confusion.

“(Snarling) I can’t take this anymore. Why do we have to awaken this coward? Brother, disclose the plan now before I get impatient and rip his head off.” the 1st whisper angrily pleaded to the 4th.

The Centurion then heard two whispers chuckling at the remark of the whisper that snarled before hearing another but gentler whisper speak in his mind again.

“Greetings Constantine Valdor. We come in peace.” The 4th whisper greeted him.​


----------



## Unknown Primarch

nice, im loving it more and more with each chapter. hope the next one comes soon


----------



## Verlaran

Ah... The plot thickens. Keep up the good work.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Chapter IV*

*Chapter IV​*
*"Pain, tears the family to pieces…
While love, slowly glues it back together…
A beautiful face brings hope to a love that never ceases…
Like a soldier’s nascent affection, for his master…”​*
*Segmentum Solar
World: Terra
Location: Venenatus Paradisus (Enchanted Paradise)
M59 Year 990
“Fate?"​*
The sun was already at its pinnacle as it shines upon the utopia that is known to only the high ranking officials and war heros as Venenatus Paradisus or the Enchanted Paradise in Gothic. It was a collection of man-made islands, situated on the part of the planet where the prehistoric Pacific Ocean was located eons ago. White sands covered most of the islands, while crystal clear waters surrounded them. Exotic trees can also be found on the man-made islands as the affluent crowd of high ranking officials and war heroes ambled here and there in their appropriate attire for the season. Others relaxed under the sunlight as servitors tended to their needs. Imperial Guardsmen were standing erect at their assigned posts wearing their Nano Armours or NSAs. They were there to protect the affluent individuals and observe or impose order if a brawl will occur. The high ranking officials can’t see them though, because their armours blend light thus making them completely invisible bringing an atmosphere of relaxation for the affluent customers; or spoiled scumbags as the Guardsman would call them. 

Residential areas can also be found on the islands for those officials who wish to stay there permanently. But it wasn’t like any other residential areas, these council estates were mansions that were fully automated and pleasing to the eyes and really gives out an impression that only the richest of those in Terra can own one. The roads in the residential areas were made of pure gold and were sparkling under the sunlight as the people were walking on it. But the gilded roads ended on the path that leads to the resorts. 

The mansions had a distinct design that was similar to the antiquated European era in the long forgotten 21st century. They had balconies, archway doors with small stairs, tiled roofs, and lush gardens at the front and backyard. But one particular mansion had its front doors open and out came two beautiful and slender figures. The two were wearing white silken dresses that draped and hugged their curvaceous bodies as they walked down the small steps and continued on the gilded road. 

Unknown to them was an Imperial Guardsman who was trailing stealthily behind them. His Nano Armour was doing its job; the maidens were totally oblivious to his presence which gave him a relief; as always. It has been 2 weeks since he was assigned to watch over the daughters of the Inquisitorial Representative, Mercutio Siline. The job was very tiring for him because the sisters were very outgoing and very daring at bars at night; going as far as too flirt with men who were twice their age. Forcing Priv. Daniel Aurora to contact his comrades, he wasn’t allowed to show himself, to take the sisters home. So far, the officials that the sisters flirted with were only given enough time to touch their delicate skin because the guardsmen would arrive seconds later and snatched them away from their clutches; much to the officials’ hope of ever sleeping with either of them. 

“But at least I’m moving”, the guardsman thought. “Unlike the others who are standing around all day in their assigned places until their night shifts replace them.” 

He then warily smiled to himself as he passed one of his comrade-in-arms who was invisibly stationed along the gilded road. The guardsman nodded his head at him and he nodded in return.

‘'Guarding them again mate?” he heard the cheery voice of the guardsman through his vox.

He recognized the voice and said: “Yup, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week Caleb” he replied in a nonchalant tone; he didn’t even looked at his comrade-in-arms as he continued to trail the sisters.

“Well, don’t be like that mate. At least you’re guarding goddesses and not standing around like an idiot. ”

“Whatever Caleb.” he replied again in the same fashion.

“Just appreciate your little blessing Daniel, that’s all I’m saying. (laughs)”

“I’ll do that.” he replied again, without the slightest hint of optimism as the guardsman known as Caleb was now too far away to communicate through his vox.

“Sara, itinerary please” Daniel spoke to his Nano armour.

A screen appeared in front of his ocular vision and his limbs moved on its own and followed the Siline Sisters as he busied himself with the schedule for the day.​
_“Their course is unchanged and everything is on schedule Priv. Daniel Aurora.”_ came an alluring female voice.​
“Sara” Daniel now sounded like a father scolding his child “I told you for the 50th time to call me Daniel.”

_“I’m sorry Priv. Daniel…”_ 

”Sara.” 

_“I’m so sorry Daniel.”_ she apologized alluringly but Daniel was already used to her sexy tone which made any guardsman want the Nano Armour that he was wearing; including Caleb. But it did give him thoughts though, on how the Siline sister’s voices would sound if they said the same phrase in the same manner. He hastily shook the impure fantasy from his mind and asked the Emperor for forgiveness. He then sighed to himself and noticed that his eyelids were a little heavy. After rechecking the itinerary for the 3rd time, the A.I. suddenly asked a question:

_“Anything else Daniel?”_ 

Daniel jumped a little at the sudden question of the A.I. but he managed to hide his “bolt from the blue” from her. He thought for a few moments as to what he could ask the A.I. and then it hit him: “Yes, just one. Can you assume control for just a few minutes while I take a nap?” 

_“Of course”_ said Sara and she remained in control of the Nano armour while the Siline sisters were still unaware of the guardsman.

“Thank you Sara.” Daniel said sleepily and drifted off to his catnap while his entire body was still moving. 

*(Flashback)*​
“I need you to guard them 24/7, contact those who are allowed to be seen when any form of danger lurks too close to them. Keep a distance of 20 meters and don’t show yourself unless the circumstances forces you otherwise, is that clear?” came the booming command of his superior to the Imperial Guardsman who was gaping stupidly at two photos that he was holding.

The guardsman was standing at his station an hour ago when he received a transmission through his vox that Lieutenant Ramirez wanted to see him. When he got to HQ, he quickly got out of his armour in a hangar where they kept the NSA’s and proceeded to the office of Lieutenant Ramirez. He almost ran along the corridors that lead to the Lieutenant’s office. When he got to the office of his superior, Lieutenant Ramirez handed him two pictures. 

Daniel’s jaw dropped as he laid eyes on the most beautiful girls he has ever seen. One had a flawless chestnut complexion. She had a short hair that barely touched her neck. She had sleek eyebrows and her eyes were dark brown, she had a long nose, her lips were cerise and were beautifully complemented by her skin and she had a smile that would’ve made any guardsman fall for her completely. The other had an ivory complexion, her hair was short like her sister’s, she had the same eyebrows and eyes but her stare was intense and almost penetrating, her nose was also long and her lips were raspberry pink and her smile was just as stunning as her sister’s. They wore black silken dresses in the photos that hugged their voluptuous frames. Daniel gulped as he stared mesmerizingly at the pictures; barely noticing the unfriendly gaze of the Lieutenant.

“Is that clear?” the Lieutenant asked again but Daniel was still gawking at the pictures.

“IS THAT CLEAR Private?” the Lieutenant voice was now like that of a soldier holding a gun to a criminal’s head; Daniel was the criminal.

“Oh, apologies sir.” said Daniel as he finally heard the Lieutenant.

“Well?” asked the Lieutenant; still in the same threatening tone.

“Clear sir.” said Daniel as he stood in attention and saluted the Lieutenant.

“May the Emperor guide you soldier” the Lieutenant said as he returned the salute.

“Same to you Lieutenant.” Daniel then marched out of the office and preceded down a series of corridors that led him back to the hangar. Imperial Guardsmen without their Nano armours and Techpriests were all the people that Daniel encountered along the corridors. Daniel didn’t mind them at all; even the Techpriest who was bombarding a hovering Earth Caste drone with a myriad of instructions; he narrowly hit the drone with his head as he was daydreaming of the 2 goddesses who were in the photos. He was especially thinking of the one who was as white as ivory. He was imagining how soft her raspberry lips were and was imagining them on his when something hit him at the back of his neck.

(SMACK!)

“Ow!” he exclaimed.

“Oi Daniel me boy!” came the cheery voice of Caleb as Daniel turned his angered face towards his friend.

“What you do that for?!” Daniel asked heatedly.

“Calm down mate. It was just a playful smack.” Caleb then laughed and put an arm around Daniel’s shoulder.

“Whatever.” Daniel then shrugs off his arm and turned left towards the hangar where they kept the Nano Armours, leaving a baffled Caleb.

“So what did the Lieutenant want?” Caleb shouted after him.

“Nothing that concerns you!” Daniel shouted in reply. 

“Hahaha! I’ll know soon enough!” Caleb then stood at attention when a high ranking official called him.

Daniel smirked to himself and continued his way. 

_Caleb Alaric, born on Terra and joined the Imperial Guard when he was just 16, the same time Daniel joined the Guard when both of his parents and sister died; both lied about their age. Joining the Imperial Guard was Daniel’s escape from the sorrow of not having a family and the Imperial Guard was the perfect solution to his problems; or so he thought. Caleb on the other hand just wanted to see the galaxy. After meeting at boot camp, the pair quickly became friends and protected each others back at training simulations and combat drills where they used Nano Armours for the first time. Both hadn’t seen real actions and both wanted to experience it only to have their dreams shattered when they were assigned to guard Terra’s lotus-eaters. The mundane task of standing around for eight hours straight was accepted by Caleb with optimism while Daniel did the opposite. The two of them were assigned on the gilded road, barely a kilometer from each other, but at least they could communicate through their voxes; the only thing Daniel was looking forward to every time he wakes up from his sleep. 

But fate, on the other hand, wanted Daniel to do something otherwise and here he was now, the NSA Hangar, preparing for his new assignment._

“Oi! Daniel over here!” came an exuberant voice. 

Daniel turned and saw another Imperial Guardsman who was standing beside his Nano Armour. From the filthiness of his uniform, he was obviously a mechanic; a cleaner more likely because the Nano Armours pretty much fix themselves and so the mechanics were just forced to clean them until their backs hurt.

“What’s up Gunner?” asked Daniel as he walked towards the mechanic.

“Got any “filthy problems” with Sara here?” Gunner pointed at Daniel’s NSA as the guardsman walked towards him.

“What filthy problems Gunner?” Daniel scoffed. “We simply become invisible the moment we stepped out of the hangar.” 

“Hmmm, you do have a point there.” Gunner mused “But it’s the only thing that we’re doing around here and you deny me of such privilege?” he said the last words with an air of class; much like that of an Exercitus.

“(Sigh) You need to practice your accent Gunner if you want the entire Adeptus Exercitus to appreciate your impersonations to include you into their ranks.” Daniel exasperated. 

“What impersonation? That was entirely my accent. And excuse me, I’d rather stay here than leave the boundaries of this galaxy; although, I would really like to clean those Power Armours. These Nano-Sentient Armours are no fun.” 

“Dream on Gunner. Dream on.” Daniel said as he stood casually in front of Sara; his Nano Armour. Watching Gunner as he busied himself with another guardsman who was also standing in front of his Nano Armour, he eyed his own Nanor Armour with cheerful eyes saying: “You are a real beauty. These though, are a different breed of beauty.” He sighed and noticed that the sisters were about the same age as he was before tucking the photos into his left back pocket. 

He then stood at attention and spoke loudly to his Nano Armour “Private Daniel Aurora requesting permission to ride Nano Armour GM57990” 

A whirring sound was heard and the Nanor Armour came to life. “Request granted Private Daniel Aurora. This is Nano Armour GM57990, loading personal settings for said pilot.” Its bluish eyes then glowed and its arms flexed its nano-fiber like muscles before opening its belly, revealing a space for Daniel to occupy. He quickly occupied the space and the hatch closed. Inside the armour, tiny metallic creatures instantly covered his arms and legs. A screen appeared in front of his ocular vision, revealing the hangar outside the armour. He turned his head and looked at his left arm and moved it. Immediately, the left dreadnought-size robotic arm moved as if it was his. He flexed his insect covered fingers and the robotic fingers did the same. He sighed to himself again before moving the entire 20 feet size robot out of the hangar, making the floor shake as it went. 

_The Nano-Sentient Amrour is a mixture of Tau and Imperium technology. It is humanoid in shape and in form; complete with fiber-like muscles that replicate the exact anatomy of a human body. It was smaller in height than the dreadnoughts of the Exercitus but all of the soldiers of the Imperial Guard were wearing this armour. Its surface was silver and as smooth as silk while its appearance was terrifying. Its eyes glowed pale blue while a small ghostly mist escaped its sockets. Its body resembled the appearance of a Grey Knight Terminator. Its arms were huge and its hands were strong enough to crush an old Leman Russ. Its arrays of weapons are concealed within its arms and are accessible when the soldier asks for that weapon from the A.I.

Its array of weapons is limitless and it’s thanks to the tiny creatures that make up the entirety of the armour. They take the form of the weapons and they utilize the distinctive energy core of the Nano Armour to supply the weapon’s ammunition and Warp energy to efficiently use them. The armour also has a safety switch, if an Imperial Guard would suddenly use the armour for any treasonable act, the armour will immediately shut down and send a message to the Inquisiton containing its location. The Inquisition will then apprehend the traitor and submit him to the penalties of heresy and the armour will then be assigned to another Imperial Guardsman; it is as if the Nano Armour itself is loyal to the Imperium and not to its user. An Aquila is engraved on its chest while the banner of the Imperial Guard was engraved on its left shoulder plate. Its lower limbs can walk lithely and quickly as a ghost but it can also crush enemies under its tremendous weight._ 

_“Hello Pivate Daniel Aurora, it’s good to see you again inside me.”_ came the sexy voice of the A.I known as Sara. 

“Sara, just call me Daniel.” he said in a cheery tone. 

_“As you wish Daniel. Why in such a happy mood?”_

“Let’s just say, fate wanted me to do something else.” 

_“Fate? Do you believe in such Priv. Daniel? Isn’t that heresy?”_

“Believing in fate is not heresy Sara because fate is woven by the Emperor himself. So by believing in fate, it means that I believe in the Emperor, indirectly. And just call me Daniel Sara.”

_“That was somehow a sentence full of wisdom Daniel.”_ the A.I. said approvingly.

“Thank you Sara, Stealth Mode please.”

_“As you wish Daniel.”_ Daniel then halted at the entrance of the hangar and immediately the entire surface of the metallic automaton turned into the same insect like creatures that covered the arms and legs of Daniel inside the armour. The insects then moved rapidly making the armour shrink slowly into his human form, adapting the same texture and shape of his uniform and his exposed skin as it shrunk. The insects then reverted back to its sleek and smooth surface thereby concealing the entire twenty feet high automaton into a tiny human frame. Its menacing appearance was replaced by the silver hued Imperial uniform that Daniel wore save for the terminator helm that concealed his face; the uniform was still fatigue, it was because of the NSA that possessed the hue of silver.

“Ah” came the relaxing sigh of Daniel “That’s better.” The armour then disappeared in front of the entrance and invisibly stepped out of the hangar and into the blinding sunlight. 

He looked around and took in the scenic surroundings and noticed that the military hangar was somehow out of place in this utopia.

He inhaled deeply the fresh air before saying: “Let’s go Sara.” Daniel then ran towards the Siline residence without waiting for a reply from the A.I.. He made no sound whatsoever as he sprinted along the golden road.


*(End of Flashback)*​
A slight electric shock woke him from his short nap. His eyes opened slightly and adjusted to the bright light that was streaming from outside his mask. He then saw white sand, blue waters, palm trees and high ranking officials sitting on beach chairs, restaurants and bars as his eyes adjusted to the light. He quickly looked around and saw the Siline Sisters who took their white silk dresses off and were lying on a pair of beach chairs not far from where he was standing. 

He checked his HUD and noticed that he was only 15 meters away; he quickly backed away and made sure he was at exactly 20 meters. He sat down under a palm tree and admired the scenery before him; his left eye was admiring while his right eye was monitoring his VIP’s. Every now and then, he couldn’t help but zoom in on the sisters but his conscience always gets in the way before he could lay his eyes on their lustrous bodies. In the end, he had to give up and zoom out and monitor them from afar. 


It was already 5 in the afternoon when he looked at his chronometer. He went to one of the bars on the island after checking the time. He then ordered a low class vodka. The drink was placed on the bar and Daniel quickly grabbed the glass and it disappeared as his fingers touched it. He opened his helm and drank the vodka. He then felt a hot tingling sensation on his throat, the sensation quickly transferred to his stomach which made him sigh with relief considering its low quality. He returned to his palm tree and noticed that only one of the Siline Sisters was there. The one with the chestnut complexion was missing while the one with the pallid complexion was still lying on her beach chair under an umbrella. 

“Sara, map. Where is Stephanie Siline?” Daniel asked the A.I. as he waited anxiously for the map to appear in front of his ocular vision.

_“Stephanie Siline is approximately 10 meters West of Eliza Siline together with two people.”_ Came the sexy voice of Sara and the map appeared in front of his right eye.

“Where? I can’t see her past her sister.” Daniel was now frantic as he used his left eye to search the beach. It wasn’t like them to be separated. The sisters would usually be together anywhere they go.

_“Can I suggest that you break the 20 meter distance so that you can locate Stephanie Siline?”_

“B..Break t..he 20 m..meter distance? But Sara, Lieutenant Ramirez made it clear that I must not break the distance.” he stutteringly replied.

_“Is the safety of both the sisters more paramount than the distance between you and Eliza?”_ Sara asked nonchalantly to make a point.

“Y..yes.” 

_“Then break the distance Daniel.”_ she now sounded like a mother encouraging her son.

He gulped a couple of times and thought _“I hate to admit it but she has a point.”_ He then broke the distance. The sand under each step that he took was being even out unnoticeably to anyone as he walked towards Eliza Siline. He didn’t know why but his heart suddenly started beating a thousand time faster as he reduce the 20 meter distance between him and her. He tried focusing on the people around him and tried to shun the image of Eliza Siline in her swimwear out of his mind. Each step to him felt like 2 hours and the next felt like 4 hours away. But in reality, it only took him 6 minutes tops to be in front of her, the hard pounding sensation in his chest coupled with the nauseating heat tricked him into thinking that it took him a whole day to get near her.

He really had a hard time focusing his mind on Stephanie Siline who was missing but his mind wanted someone else to focus on. In the end he had to give in to his urges and look at Eliza Siline for the first time in person. His eyes felt like they were about to jump out of their sockets when they looked upon the goddess in front of him.

Eliza Siline was lying on her back, she was wearing a pink two-piece bikini that match the color of her lips and her uncovered ivory skin just blew Daniel away; from her long slender legs to her toned abdomen and all the way up to her lean neck. She was asleep; judging by the steady and gentle rise and fall of her chest which was the part of her body where Daniel had difficulty in pulling his eyes from. But the most striking about this Eliza Siline was her face.

“She’s even more beautiful when she sleeps.” was the only thing that Daniel could think of. 

_“Private Daniel Aurora?”_ came the A.I.'s voice that barely broke the Guardsman from his trance.

“Y..yes?” was his only reply barely even noticing that Sara called him formally a while ago.

_“Are you still concerned about Stephanie Siline?”_ asked the A.I.

“Who?”

_“Eliza Siline’s sister?”_

“Who are you talking about?”

The A.I. didn’t responded but simply gave a slight painful electric shock to Daniel’s neck which forced him to yelp. Eliza then stirred from her sleep as if she heard something. She slowly opened her eyes and got up. She looked around the beach but it was clear to Daniel that she wasn’t looking for her sister.

_“Oh shit! My Vox communicator! I forgot to turn it off when I was at the bar!”_ Daniel thought anxiously.

A slight breeze brushed against Eliza’s face causing her hair to dance with it. She stood up and stretched her body making Daniel gawked at her again. She grabbed her white silk dress and put it on. She looked around again but this time, it was clear to Daniel that she was now looking for her sister. 

“Liz! Over here!” came a young and cheerful voice.

Eliza turned around and saw her sister walking towards her with two towering, old and repulsive high ranking officials. Daniel could see the disgust on Eliza’s face as she saw the Departmento Munitorum officials. He turned his face towards Stephanie Siline and his heart skipped a beat. She was wearing the same swimsuit that Eliza was wearing; only it was scarlet in color. Her body was dancing as it walked or so Daniel thought. Her slender arms and legs were very lithe and Daniel forgot why he was standing only inches from the sisters as he watched the alluring limbs of Stephanie. 

“Ei Steph. Who are your friends?” said Eliza; her voice was high and angelic as her sister and her companions stopped in front of her. Judging by the sloppy posture of the two officials, Eliza and Daniel guessed that they were drunk despite the fact that it was still five in the afternoon.

“Oh, them? They’re officials from the Minitorum something… What was it again?” she asked the official who had a bald head covered with calluses and wrinkles. His face was scarred and he had a tiny strip of mustache under his broken nose. His belly was begging for release from the tight trunks that he was wearing. Though his scars and muscles were evidence of his service for the Imperium, the sagging of his muscles was the shadow of his former glory.	

“Th.. the… Debarnent Minitorum.” he stupidly corrected her as he grabbed one of her butt cheeks. Stephanie just giggled and playfully slapped his hand away, much to the disgust of Eliza.

“Yeah, the Depemnt Minister” the other corrected with the same I.Q. His features was worst than the first. He also tried to do the same thing but Daniel grabbed his hand. The official looked stupidly at his hand that stopped within inches from Stephanie’s buttocks. He was too drunk to notice the grasp of Daniel as he futilely pushed his hand to grab the butt cheeks of Stephanie while the three were totally oblivious to his struggle.

“Uhmm, sis don’t you think we should go home?” Eliza asked her sister as she looked at her with penetrating eyes as though she was trying to tell her something.

“Why?” Stephanie asked with bright eyes, clearly not receiving the message her sister was trying to tell her.

Eliza just rolled her eyes and grabbed her sister from the two officials. Their faces were contorted to anger as their prize was being dragged away by her equally impeccable companion.

Daniel then trailed stealthily after them and communicated with his comrades to take the two drunken officials home before they cause trouble or worse, fight each other.

“Liz! What are you doing?” Stephanie, baffled, asked her sister.

“What does it look like I’m doing?” Eliza snapped back; she grabbed the white silken dress of her sister from her beach chair and walked towards the golden road that led to their house. Daniel was not far behind.	

“Wait! Wait, wait, Eliza, if you have something to tell me, you could’ve told it to me back there.” Stephanie yanked her hand away from Eliza’s hands after about 15 minutes of walking on the road and placed them on her hips with a look of annoyance in her eyes.

Eliza sighed and turned to look at her sister with an equal amount of annoyance in her eyes; with a little mixture of anger. 

“Well?” Stephanie raised one of her eyebrows.

“Do you really wanna know?” she asked her sister sarcastically.

“Yes?” Stephanie replied in the same manner.

“I HATE YOU!” Eliza suddenly shouted at her sister, causing her cheeks to flush intensely. 

Stephanie’s eyes widened in shock at the suddenness of the Eliza’s outburst “What? Why?”

“It’s because of everything you do Steph!” she shouted again but it was more controlled than the first. “The way you live your life! You actually go out with those disgusting men who are as old as our dad and worse, you let them treat you like a whore!” 

“But you were doing the same, weren’t you? ” 

“I was doing it because you’re my sister and I thought that… maybe being with you whenever I’m doing those things could make me feel happy. But it didn’t and I thought about stirring you away from those things but you are just HARDHEADED!. Even though I’m younger…” Eliza’s face was now bright pink as she bombarded her sister with all the regret that she stored within herself.

Daniel on the other hand was just standing beside the two with his jaw open. He felt as though he was watching a dramatic play. He looked at Stephanie and noticed that tears were starting to form in her eyes and were starting to trickle down her flawless face. He then looked at Eliza whose face was flushing furiously as she went on and Daniel couldn’t help but also notice that tears were forming in her eyes too.

“Well? Aren’t you going to say anything?” Eliza asked, obviously finished with her verbal onslaught.

When Daniel looked at Stephanie, he felt as though he could’ve choked. Stephanie was crying; her face was like a child weeping and her tears were flowing ceaselessly. Her cerise lips were puckered and trembling as she struggled to speak. “You could’ve just asked Liz” she sobbed “YOU COULD’VE JUST ASKED WHY!!!” Stephanie grabbed her silken dress from her sister and ran, leaving Eliza alone with a stunned face; though Daniel was still beside her. The tears that Daniel saw earlier trickled down the pallid cheeks of Eliza and he couldn’t do anything but feel sorry for the two siblings. He sighed to himself and checked the map for Stephanie. He saw her on the map. Her position was marked by a red dot and her dot was travelling all the way up to their house. He then remembered his 20 meter distance parameter and so he backed away from Eliza who was now gloomy from the quarrel. He sighed to himself and noticed that the sky complemented the expression on Eliza’s visage.

“Aww, why is you cr..cryin my..my lady?” Daniel heard a familiar voice when he was 7 meters away. He turned and saw the two officials who were at the beach a moment ago. "FUCK!" was all he could think of. Eliza who also heard them lifted her face and wiped away her tears. The sorrow that filled her face a while ago disappeared and was replaced by a cold expression “What do you want?” she asked sternly.

Daniel didn’t know how it happened but at first the men were gaping at her stupidly and then the next moment was them grabbing her and forcing her down on the ground. Eliza's cold expression disappeared in an instant and was replaced with dread. Her screams echoed across the road as they ripped her clothes off. Her scream shot an electric current throughout Daniel’s body and in a second, he broke into a sprint and asked Sara for a weapon.

“SARA! POWER MAUL! REDUCE THE POWER TO 0.01%!”

_“It is done.”_ The voice of Sara changed from alluring to a pure mechanical voice as a power maul was starting to form within Daniel’s right hand.

Eliza screams were now getting frantic as the officials were done with ripping her clothes. Her scream was all that Daniel could hear in his head as he was nearing the two officials. He didn’t care who they were and what rank they possessed, he just strangely desired to get their hands off of her; but it wasn’t like because it was his duty to guard her, it was more like an innate instinct to protect Eliza Siline and even if it meant to rip their hands off, he would gladly do it. When his figure was hovering behind one the official who was forcibly spreading the legs of Eliza apart, he swung his power maul in a circular motion over his head and swiped it sideways towards the official’s temple with all his might. The power maul hit its target and it sent the official flying 10 yards away from where he was originally kneeling a moment ago.

He became visible the moment his weapon hit his target. Eliza was still crying when the official who was holding her arms was sweating like mad when he saw what Daniel did to his companion. Though he couldn’t see the face of the guardsman, he could feel that guardsman won’t hesitate to do the same thing to him and judging by the power maul that the guardsman was now pointing at his face, he was right.

“LET HER GO.” Daniel threateningly weighed every word as he spoke to the official.

The official hastily let go of Eliza who quickly assumed a fetal position on the road. The official then looked as though he was insulted for being interrupted in doing something important but Daniel already knew what to say:

“With all due respect sir, I was ordered to protect her by her father, the Inquisitorial Representative.”

The face of the official turned ghostly white when he heard that the girl was the daughter of Mercutio Siline. He quickly ran to where his companion lay unconscious and never looked back.

Daniel face was still filled disgust and anger as the two officials disappeared beyond the waning horizon.

“Caleb, there are two officials heading your way. Arrest them for me. They violated one of the Inquisitor’s daughters” He spoke to his vox communicator.

“With pleasure mate. Who was it?” came the voice of Caleb.

“Eliza Siline. Good thing I was fast.” 

“WHAT!? Shame. Can I clobber them for you.”

“Relax Caleb, I got to them before they did something that would’ve earn them a ticket to one of the torture chambers of the Inquisition.”

“Oh, that’s good news.”

“I already dealt a blow to one of them. You can do the other one carrying the one I clobbered with a power maul.”

“I see them coming towards me. Lysa, Power Maul. Reduce the power to 0.01%.”

“As you wish Caleb Alaric.” Daniel heard Caleb’s Nano Armour and his cry as he ran towards the officials that Daniel ordered him to apprehend. He just imagined the scene in his head as he heard the yelp of the official and the thuds the power maul created as Caleb beat the living hell out of him through the vox.

The sobs of Eliza brought him back to reality. His power maul disappeared and he ordered Sara to initiate Nano Mode. The Nano Armour all over his body turned again into the tiny creatures. They then gathered on his right arm, creating a thick mercury-like blob. The blob then shrunk even further and finally formed into another chronometer. He then took off his upper uniform and draped it over Eliza’s naked body.

The draping of the uniform on her exposed body caused her to notice Daniel’s presence. Tears were still ceaselessly flowing down from her eyes as she looked at him. She then saw a gentle and caring face looking back at her. The only thought that she could think of was:”An Imperial Guardsman?” She then tried to sit. Daniel quickly kneeled in front of her with his arms steadying her figure.

“Who.. who.. are you?” she asked between sobs.

“I am Private Daniel Aurora. I was tasked to protect you and your sister.”

Eliza then looked intently into his eyes. Daniel was caught off guard with the sudden gaze and he did nothing but look back. Seconds passed and Daniel thought that it was hours that were passing before hearing Eliza's whisper:

“Thank you.” she then fainted in his arms and all that he could think of was: “Oh shit.” ​
*“Their powers are unfathomable…
Almost mysterious in nature…
But why are they merciful?…
To the man behind their race’s slaughter… ”
*​


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

I posted the chapter IV with the opening poem of chapter V to give all of you people an idea of what's coming next... Sorry for the delay... School's really torturing me... Hehehe...


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai

I cannot help but to say that is an awesome story, i could not to better myself. keep up the incredible work:victory:


----------



## Unknown Primarch

i just had a quick scan through the new chapter and cant help feeling disappointed at how the story has gone. where is the rest of the encounter in the throne room and abit more about these new dark forces. maybe its just me but thats what i was expecting to come next for the story. maybe you have a reason for the new direction but it seems to have gone of topic abit. hope you treat this as constructive critisism and not a outright slating of your hard work.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Unknown Primarch said:


> i just had a quick scan through the new chapter and cant help feeling disappointed at how the story has gone. where is the rest of the encounter in the throne room and abit more about these new dark forces. maybe its just me but thats what i was expecting to come next for the story. maybe you have a reason for the new direction but it seems to have gone of topic abit. hope you treat this as constructive critisism and not a outright slating of your hard work.


Ei... I know how you feel... You were expecting some infos about _them_ and instead the current chapter contained a love story... I know that the chapter trailed a mile off from the hot topic of the dark forces and all that... But this is just an intro for the other characters who have their own story line... This is is just my style because it kinda gets boring if all the chapters were all about the new enemy... The story kinda looses its depth... But rest assured the following 4 chapters will be lenghty and about the New Enemy... Bear with me... Hehehehe....


----------



## Vaz

4 Chapters? Whoop Whoop!
Excellently written, can't wait for more .


----------



## Unknown Primarch

waltzmelancholy_07 said:


> Ei... I know how you feel... You were expecting some infos about _them_ and instead the current chapter contained a love story... I know that the chapter trailed a mile off from the hot topic of the dark forces and all that... But this is just an intro for the other characters who have their own story line... This is is just my style because it kinda gets boring if all the chapters were all about the new enemy... The story kinda looses its depth... But rest assured the following 4 chapters will be lenghty and about the New Enemy... Bear with me... Hehehehe....


ok i understand what you mean mate, its your story after all (which is very good) one thing though is i personally hate when storys get juicy then trail off to other stuff, i think legion was abit like that. but as long as it all fits together later then its probably worth it. just to reiterate that its not out right negative commenting on your hard work but constructive critisism. the srory is top notch keep it up mate


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

Amazing work. keep it up


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Unknown Primarch said:


> ok i understand what you mean mate, its your story after all (which is very good) one thing though is i personally hate when storys get juicy then trail off to other stuff, i think legion was abit like that. but as long as it all fits together later then its probably worth it. just to reiterate that its not out right negative commenting on your hard work but constructive critisism. the srory is top notch keep it up mate


Don't worry mate... I understand every single word... Hehehe...


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Apology*

Everyone... I'm sorry for the delay... School was very demanding... So I wasn't able to write anything for two months... But now... I finished it... With the opening poem of chapter 6... Hehehe... So sorry again... Hehehe... So here it is... CHAPTER 5!... Comments are welcomed... Negative or positive... Hehehe... Oh yeah.. When I said "lengthy" 2 months ago... I meant it... Hehehe...


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Chapter 5*

_*(Chapter 5)
“Their powers are unfathomable…
Almost mysterious in nature…
But why are they merciful?…
To the man behind their race’s slaughter… ”
*_​
*Location: Sanctum Imperialis
M59 Year 990
“What are you?”
*​
Only the faint whisper of the mist that was ever present in the Sanctum Imperialis could be heard in the ears of the Centurion after the greeting. He ignored the greeting of the whisper and immersed himself at what happened hours ago. He remembered that the Companions were still and silent under his command until they heard a strange clicking sound that sealed their fate. He heard an ominous whisper thereafter who wanted to talk with him before fulfilling his task. After the conversation, the whisper filled his mind with visions that shattered his sanity temporarily. He thought he could’ve just died there and then but fate, if it ever existed, wanted him to suffer more. He screamed and screamed while someone grabbed him from behind and dragged him closer to the Golden throne. He screamed some more while he knelt on the floor as the Companions were being massacred. He lost his voice a while later and watch the visions over and over in silence while he covered his face with his sweaty hands. A chest armour fell in front of him and he looked at it. He then looked at the thing that caused the carnage and uttered a phrase. Then he felt the numbness of death, or so he thought.

The visions then became clearer than before when he died, like encoded messages being transmitted on Imperial Ships. He watched them all over again, from the beginning to the very reason why he was asking the Emperor for forgiveness.​
_(VISIONS)​_
_He was kneeling in darkness as he watched the portal again; a tiny icy bluish ring of light that was slowly growing amidst the twisting features of the warp. The ring’s texture was icy cold and smooth in comparison to the warps reddish and writhing nature. Then the vision change. He was now looking at two unknown planets that were being destroyed by their own gravitational fields as the two were being forced to collide into each other by two icy blue ships. 

“They weren’t there a while ago” he thought as watched the ships with curiosity. 

He then turned and gaze upon the star that the two planets were orbiting. “That’s strange.” he thought. “Since when did a star have a moon orbiting around it?”

The vision changed again, this time a flotilla of deathly ships greeted him. They had a grim appearance that reminded him of the skeletal warriors who fix themselves to enter the fray of battle once more; even when a bolter round shattered them to pieces. As he surveyed the flotilla, he noticed that it was as still as the grave. 

“Why are they unmoving?” he thought again. 

Then as if to answer his question, a similar ship from the second vision emerges from the blackness of space, confronting the deathly fleet. The fleet suddenly released a volley of gauss like blasts from their gun ports with such ferocity that Valdor was caught off guard. 

“Why are they so afraid?”he thought again as the fleet bombarded the opposing ship like there was no tomorrow. 

Their volleys travelled through the vacuum of space and impacted on the surface of the ship; creating a greenish haze. After what seemed like hours, the fleet was unmoving again but their gun ports were glowing; they were preparing for another volley. The greenish haze began to clear and Valdor saw that the icy blue ship was unscathed. Its anterior began to open and Valdor saw hundreds upon hundreds of layers of gun ports on the front of the ship. They began to glow with a hue similar to the vessel. 

“They’re preparing their gun ports too.” Valdor surmised.

The fleet fired again but this time the ominous ship fired as well. A single bluish orb erupted from its anterior and shattered into a thousand strips of energy blasts that somehow equaled the volley of the deathly fleet. The volleys met midway and cancelled each other out but there were some excess energy blasts and were now travelling towards the deathly fleet. Some of the deathly ships, instead of firing at the energy blasts tried to stir away from the energy’s path but the energies seem to know who their target was and one by one they destroyed their targets. The icy blue ship fired another orb and like its predecessor shattered to a thousand pieces. The deathly fleet never fired another volley for their weapons were still charging and were forced to flee. The deathly ships, big or small, scattered and accelerated to unnatural speeds to try to outran the energy blasts but it was futile. In a single stroke, every single ship of the deathly fleet was destroyed utterly.

Then the vision change again and this time Valdor’s surrounding was changing too and before long he was kneeling in a burning city and not in darkness. The lofty and sadistic spires that surrounded him possessed a chaotic theme and Valdor almost assumed that he was in a city ruled by Chaos but the Xeno language on the building nearest to him told him otherwise. He was really immersed in his surroundings that he forgot the screams that he had been hearing have vanished since the second vision. He tried to stand and surveyed his surroundings intently. He suddenly noticed that everywhere around him were barbs that were 15 ft high. And on those barbs were things that were writhing and squirming. He ambled to the nearest barb and immersed himself at the thing that was impaled. It was something beautiful and sadistic at the same time. It had pointy ears, smooth pallid skin and had a lithe figure; the only thing that destroyed this beautiful being were the piercings it had all over its body and the part where it was impaled by the barb and where its blood was oozing ceaselessly. It was screaming in its unfathomable language. Then it looked at where Valdor was standing and shouted curses that he could never understand.

“It could see me?” he thought as he looked at the thing’s agonized face. Then he felt the presence of a figure walking towards him from behind. Its aura was ominous and freezing as it neared, like it was devoid of warmth or even of life. The footsteps that it made were accompanied by a clanking sound. Valdor then heard the familiar sound of an unsheathing of a claymore. Valdor anticipated it and ducked, just in time to see a gleaming silver sword swiping at where his head was moments ago. The blade sliced the barb that Valdor was examining earlier and he saw the barb fell on the floor and shattered. He immediately rolled to his left and assumed a combat stance as if he was holding a guardian spear, only to realize that he wasn’t holding any weapon. Fear gripped him from the inside out but to his relief, the figure was oblivious to his presence and he surmised that the figure was a persona in the vision. 

The figure had a bulky frame and was clad in what looks like medieval armour that possessed the hue of electric blue while a cape with a darker hue flowed effortlessly down to the ground as the figure watched the Xeno crawling in front of him. Valdor then noticed that the armour of the figure was littered with screaming and agonized faces; even on the greaves, arm guards, and shoulder pads. Chain mails covered the parts of his body that couldn’t be fitted with his armour. His helmet and his sword were intricately designed as well. Valdor then carefully walked up to the figure to take a look at its face. When he was a meter away, the figure turned to face him as if he knew all along that Valdor was watching. Valdor didn’t saw a face for half of it was covered by a visor but the visor was used to cover his mouth. Because of that Valdor saw the eyes of the figure. They were ghostly blue and it stricken Valdor with the same unknown fear that he felt when he realized that the whisper was in his mind. But the figure was looking past him, towards a collection of crates behind him. When Valdor turned, he saw that there were humans imprisoned inside the confined crates. The figure then walked towards the crates and then the humans immediately cowered in fear. The figure stopped after seeing the reaction of the humans. He then turned and sheathed his claymore on his back. He raised his right arm and immediately the thing that was crawling away from him a while ago levitated. It was as if something was grabbing it by the throat for the thing was gasping for air as it floated. The figure then brought the thing closer beside him. Like the humans, the thing cowered in fear and tried fruitlessly to get away. When it was finally levitating beside the figure, the thing began, in its Xeno language, to beg for something. The figure just ignored it and walked towards the humans. He then stopped in front of the cowering humans and presented the thing that he was controlling. Surprisingly, the humans pitied the thing and begged the figure in a language Valdor could understand: “Please, have mercy my lord.”

The figure just chuckled and spoke in an icy whisper that sent chills down the spine of Valdor: “Mercy? We know nothing of mercy.”He abruptly closed his right hand and the thing that was levitating was reduced to a floating mass of blood. Valdor was shocked thinking “What in the Emperor’s name is he?”

His question was never answered for the vision began to change again. The burning city vanished and was replaced with a barren world where the very sand was lifeless and not a breeze can be felt. He then wondered aimlessly and saw a metallic object shining under the sunlight not too far from him. He ambled to where the metal object was and took the object from the clutches of the lifeless sands. Only one word was welded on the metal and it was “Kronus”. Valdor then felt a slight rumble under his feet and he wondered what was making that sound. He dropped the metal plate and ambled to a hill nearest to him and what he saw was awe inspiring and terrifying at the same time. The hill was overlooking a valley and down in the valley were millions upon millions of metallic warriors marching. Amongst them where hundreds of colossal pyramids that possessed glowing jewels at their peaks. Never before did Valdor see the full might of the Necron race and just by the mere sight of this horde gave him doubts about the Imperium’s strength to repel them. 

In front of the horde, he noticed four levitating and towering beings. One had a thin veil like curtain that was enveloping its slender but well built figure while its skin was smooth and golden. His head had an oblong shape and had protrusions that looked like tusks and its face was contorted into a malicious smile while its essence was seeping out of his body. Another was wielding a scythe and wearing a deathly cloak while his ghastly essence was seeping out of it. His appearance alone struck fear into Valdor’s heart. Another was wielding a menacing weapon and when Valdor tried to look at the wielder; his eyes had almost laid its sights on the 3rd being’s essence when a voice suddenly shouted inside his mind “DO NOT LOOK AT HIM! LEST YOU WANT YOUR SANITY TO SHATTER TO A MILLION PIECES!”

The voice had such an imposing tone that Valdor obeyed it without question and immersed himself in the 3rd being’s weapon. Valdor could see that its weapon was like a whip but instead of a thin strip of leather it was made up of blades that were interconnected with each other. The 3rd being then thrashed the whip into the air in anger and bellowed. 

His shout was horrifying and the mere sound, Valdor thought, was egging him to end his life. The being then stopped his roar and Valdor was relieved of its death inducing nature. He then looked at the 4th being. He had a rigid shape compared to his companions’ smooth and ghastly figures save for the 3rd that Valdor has no knowledge as to what he looks like. The 4th had gleaming metallic scales that covered the entirety of his body and where his essence was percolating while his head had a shape like that of a giant lizard. The four abruptly stopped and the horde behind them stopped as well. Valdor was curious as to what halted the deathly horde. 

He looked down and judged the height of the hill from the valley down below and estimated it to be several kilometers to the bottom. He then remembered that it was only a vision. He reluctantly jumped and prayed to the Emperor as he descended to the ground. Landing softly, he sighed with relief and thanked the Emperor. 

The skeletal warriors didn’t mind the Custodes that just landed amongst them; or maybe they didn’t see him at all. They were totally absorbed at what the four beings were immersed in. Curiosity got the better of Valdor even more and he ran towards the four beings; passing through millions of skeletal warriors who were carrying their gauss weapons. He didn’t even stop to look at the pyramids that were floating and were as big as the Ecclesiarchy’s churches. When he got to the four beings, he saw the same figure from the last vision walking towards them. He was literally a dwarf compared to the colossal beings in front of him. But Valdor noticed that he was now wielding a shield and a spear. The shield possessed the same hue as his armour and had a tribal like design while his spear looked like it was made of pure silver and was very sharp at the end. He’s armour was still electric blue and shined under the sunlight while the agonized faces were still present and his cape flowed effortlessly down to the ground; touching the sands as he walked. His helmet however was different. It was more elaborate and disturbingly elegant than the last one but this time, a metallic visage covered his entire face; save for his eyes. He halted in front the horde and stood motionless.

One of the colossal beings then floated forward and encircled the figure; eyeing it with malicious and deceitful eyes. After about a few minutes, he stopped and turned towards his comrades and spoke in a sly and playful tone: 

“My kin, this is the thing that annihilated our glorious fleet.” 

The three then bellowed in unison, filling the ears of Valdor with their inexplicable noises. He covered his ears as his mind was split in two; one was begging him to take his life while the other was begging him to be more rational. Valdor sealed his ears more tightly but it did little to prevent him from hearing their screams, especially the 3rd being’s shriek. The three then stopped when the malicious one raised his hand to silence them. He then turned and spoke again to the figure: 

“You see my friend, my kin and I are very angry for what you have done. And the Void Dragon is the most displeased of us all.” 

The figure was silent and unmoving and so the malicious one continued on: “But we are merciful gods. As you can see, we have spared you from death. We could have destroyed you on a whim when you approached us a while ago but lo and behold you are still alive.” he then smiled ear to ear to expect a response from the figure but still, he was silent. 

Then another approached the figure. He was the one who was wearing the ghastly cloak and wielding the scythe. He too encircled the figure and examined him closely. Then without warning, he brought his weapon over his head with a speed that could match a bullet and brought it down with a force that could have destroyed anything. The attack was so sudden and so fast that Valdor barely had time to blink. A cloud of dust shrouded the place where the figure was standing a while ago. The ghastly figure then let out a howling laugh into the sky.

Valdor could just utter: “What happened?”

A shout of anger suddenly filled Valdor’s ears and he focused his gaze at the ghastly figure who was still pulling his weapon but something was not letting him have it. The dust around the ghastly figure was waning and Valdor saw something that was mind-boggling. A crater was formed due to the attack and at the center was the figure. His shield and spear have vanished and one of his gauntlet covered hands was holding the blade of the scythe; obstructing it from ever touching his body. The ghastly one couldn’t even believe it and he howled in anger as he tried desperately to pull his weapon free. The third being then charged at the figure and lashed its weapon at him. The figure casually raised its free arm and immediately the whip halted in mid-air. He then closed his fist and rifts in reality suddenly appeared around the 3rd being. Thin strips of Warp-like energy then seeped its way out of the portals and wrapped themselves around the limbs of the confused 3rd being; holding him in place. 

“NIGHTBRINGER! OUTSIDER! CALM YOURSLEVES!” the malicious one shouted at his kind. “Don’t you even think of doing the same thing Void Dragon” he angrily added as the being known as the Void Dragon inched his way closer to the figure; his face was now angrily contorted, revealing the metallic fangs of his maw. 

Then the figure cocked its head slowly towards the malicious one as if he just realized that he actually existed. The malicious one was taken aback by the figure’s strange action. Then the figure spoke for the first time in the same icy whisper: 

“Though you are feared… We know nothing of your supremacy… Though we embarked on the same crusade… Our motives are different… Though you are deities… Your powers are limited…” At the very mention of the word “limited”, the Nightbringer was able to yank its weapon away from the figure and swung it in arc way motion, the one that was known as the Outsider was also able to break free from its restraints and lashed its weapon at the figure and the Void Dragon commanded the first line of skeletal warriors behind Valdor to fire. Valdor ducked and watched in awe as the attacks of the 2 deities combined with the volley from the skeletal warriors hit the figure at the same time. Valdor had only seconds to shield his eyes as an explosion caused sand and rocks to fly at different directions. 

He lowered his hands a while later when he was sure it was safe. There were clouds of dust again that covered the part where the attacks reached their target. The crater was bigger now and at the center was a silhouette. It was contoured in a way where both of its arms were raised while its lower limbs were bent forward like it was under tremendous pressure. When the dust cleared, Valdor muttered again under his breath: “By the Emperor, it’s impossible” 

The figure was now raising both of its arms. A shield to his left arm that blocked the Nightbringer’s scythe and the other arm was bare and was gripping the whip of claymores. His entire armour had scorch marks but not a dent could be seen. The Nightbringer and the Outsider were straining as they fought the figure for the control of their weapons. The two deities, the malicious one and the Void Dragon, grabbed the chance and lunged at the figure. 

The figure then muttered under his breath something that only Valdor could hear: “But when you face the Unknown... You know nothing of our power…” Bluish flames then enveloped his whole body. Valdor expected the figure to scream but he didn’t. The figure then bent his legs a little lower and pulled the Outsider like he weighed nothing at all and sent him flying at the Nightbringer. The Outsider collided with the Nightbringer with a sickening crunch and the two fell to the ground, writhing. He then focused his attention at the two deities. The flames enveloping him suddenly waned and he vanished. He suddenly appeared beside the malicious one and knocked him out cold with his shield; he fell to the ground creating a crater in the process. The Void Dragon then attacked the figure but like before, the flames around him waned and he was gone but this time the Void Dragon phased out of reality as well. Valdor then surveyed his surroundings and suddenly the figure appeared behind him; flames and all. He felt the same icy aura despite the emulating flames and turned to see the figure unsheathing his claymore, just in time to block the attack of Void Dragon that went for his head. Valdor had to jump aside to avoid getting hurt despite the fact that it was only a vision. The ground cracked under the pressure of the attack and the figure was forced to vanish again. The Void Dragon phased out too and when the two appeared again, the figure was high up in the air, straining against the Void Dragon’s claws for the latter used them to block the figure’s claymore. The pair vanished again and appeared on the hill where Valdor surveyed the army a while ago. A mushroom cloud soared up into the sky when the two collided on the hill.

Phasing out, they appeared again amongst the skeletal warriors and the warriors nearest to the figure tried to attack him but before they could even pull the trigger, he severed their arms from their bodies and blocked the fresh attack of the Void Dragon from behind. 

Valdor noticed the other three beings floating towards the two to enter the fray. When they were near, the three phased out of reality and what came next was the battle of a lifetime. The battle took them across the entire valley and Valdor just stared wide eyed as the emulating figure blocked the attacks of the four beings simultaneously over and over while killing multitudes of skeletal warriors with his claymore. Valdor could barely track them with his heightened sight and could almost swear that there were more than four beings attacking the figure. Then the figure suddenly appeared in front of the horde and waited. No sooner than that, the Outsider and Nightbringer appeared and attacked the figure at the same time, aiming for his left. He just looked at them and blocked the attacks with his shield. The Void Dragon and the malicious one then appeared and attacked his right. He raised his right arm and tiny flaming scales appeared on it and moved like crabs to form another shield, the attacks of the two being collided with the shield as the ground below was beginning to fracture under the tremendous pressure of the battle. 

As they were straining the malicious one managed to chuckle and said: “You’re impressive my friend you manage to see through the copies during the battle.”

“You trickery is but child’s play.” the figure replied coolly.

“We’ll see about that” the malicious one replied in the same manner. The malicious one’s hands began to glow green and out they came, dozens upon dozens of copies of the four from the nether, smiling threateningly at the figure as they slowly encircled the five.

The figure just chuckled and said: “I told you, your trickery is but child’s play”. His flames glowed even brighter and then from the ground, a strange silver liquid was emerging. Slowly, the liquid encircled the whole group; including the copies. The liquid suddenly sundered and created dozens of silver orbs. They then started to form silhouettes. First the outlines were unrecognizable but when they finished forming, the five including the beings’ copies were surrounded by complete replicas of the flaming figure.

“I have said it before and I will say it again.” The figure told the surprised beings. ”When you face the Unknown, you know nothing of our power.” Immediately the figure bended his knees and thrust the weapons and claws of the four beings away with his shields. Then the shields on both of his arms vanished and two claymores appeared on his hands. The four beings bellowed as the figure bended his knees again and jumped high up into the air. The four just watched as the figure descended upon them with his two claymores at the ready. When he was just an inch away from the ground, he vanished and his replicas did the same. Valdor then heard the sounds of metals scraping on metal amongst the assemblage of beings in front of him and amongst the horde behind him. The figure then appeared with his replicas between the horde and the beings; all were assuming combat stances. Valdor thought that the fight was about to begin but he was surprised when their flames vanished completely. The figure lowered his claymores and one by one his replicas did the same. Slowly, the replicas started to fuse with their creator and when all of them were fused into one, the figure uttered a phrase: “It is done.” and immediately the assemblage of beings fell into pieces like they were hewn by swords. Explosions then erupted behind Valdor and he turned to see the horde behind him. They were destroyed, all of them. The pyramids were in pieces as greenish flames enveloped their remains and the warriors were unmoving on the ground. Valdor’s jaw was locked open as he surveyed the catastrophe in front of him. “What are they?”

Valdor then noticed the figure walking up towards the pieces of the fallen beings. He searched for something and lifted an object that Valdor recognized as the head of the malicious one and it was still ALIVE!

“You survived” the figured said to the severed head with a vague tone of surprise.

“The C’tan are not easily defeated.”

“Easily?” The figure scoffed and said “Look around you Deceiver. Your army was destroyed by a lone warrior of the Unknown. And you think you are that powerful?”

“Foolish mortal! The C’tan are gods!”

The figure just looked at him and said “I think not.”

“Why is that mortal?” the Deceiver’s face was now angrily contorted.

“Because we have gone against those who claim to be gods before and all of them heard this phrase before we annihilated them.”

“What phrase?” 

“We are your end.” The figure then slowly grasped the head with both of his hands. The Deceiver then perceived what he was trying to do and fear started to grip the entirety of his face. He then began to beg but it was too late, his head was crushed mercilessly and his remains fell on top of the lifeless sands.

The vision began to change again but Valdor paid little attention to it for doubts started to whirl inside his mind; doubts about the Imperium’s strength and doubts about the Emperor’s power to stop this new enemy. 

When the vision stopped whirling, Valdor was in a planet filled with a blanket of spores. The forest around him was dissolving as if something was eating it on a cellular level. Sounds of thousands of scuttling legs can be heard all around him and las fire would echo now and then. A scream broke Valdor from his reverie and he looked up. A young woman and her child were being cornered by an insect like creature that Valdor recognized as a Tyranid Lictor. Its massive scythe-like claws were menacingly close to the pair. 

Anger suddenly filled the heart of Valdor. The very sight of the xenos gave him the desire, the frenzy and the lust to tear that thing apart. He didn’t know where the sudden rage came from but he would ponder on that later.

“XENOS!” Valdor shouted and surprisingly enough the Lictor turned and faced Valdor. He charged, screaming volitions of curses at the Lictor; oblivious to the fact that he had no weapon. The Lictor eyed him confusingly and then shrieked, filling the air with its disgusting noise, before charging as well. As they came close Valdor went through it and stumbled on the ground near the woman and her child. When he recovered from his fall, he looked up and saw the lifted faces of the pair. Valdor gazed at the direction where their faces were looking and his heart sank; the Unknown warrior was there.

The Lictor was struggling against the warrior’s hold because it was grasping both of its scythe-like claws. The Lictor tried to bite the warrior’s head but it could not. The warrior then grunted and the Lictor screamed in agony as the figure broke its claws off. The warrior then threw the claws away and unsheathed his claymore from his back. He wasted no time whatsoever to see his enemy whimper and stagger because of the pain. In a flash the Lictor was hewn in half; its blood spraying everywhere before its remains made contact with the ground. 

Valdor then stood in front of the woman and the child to shield them from the view of the warrior but like the 3rd vision he cocked his head slowly and saw the pair through Valdor. Horror gripped the eyes of Valdor as the warrior took a step towards the pair. 

“RUN!” he shouted but the pair approached the warrior. Valdor tried to grasp the arm of the woman but like before his hand phased through her arm; he was like a ghost to them. 

“Thank you” the woman said to the warrior.

“You’re welcome” the warrior said coldly

The woman flinched as the effects of the warrior’s tone ran down her spine. Her child was shaking behind her. She noticed this and said:

“Honey, thank the kind man fo..” 

The warrior suddenly grabbed her by the throat and lifted her high up in the air. Her child began to cry and ran towards the warrior’s legs and pounded it with his small and fragile fists. His mother was gasping for breath as she tried to break free from the warrior’s grip. Valdor just watched the whole thing. Reality glued him in place; a reality that told him that their deaths were inevitable.

“Thanks for the gratitude.” he said and broke the woman’s neck in a heartbeat and dropping her limp body on the ground. The child ran and knelt beside the body of his mother. He cried frantically as he moved her arm as if to wake her. Valdor could only watch in horror as the warrior approached the child and touched his temple. The child stopped crying and dropped dead on top of his mother. The figure looked at the humans he just killed and looked at the dissolving forest behind him.

“Kill them all.” he said. The ground then shook and the withering trees fell, making way for a flaming army of metal. Their bodies were thin pods and were smooth and ghostly white. Their joints were held in place by magnetic fields for neither their heads nor their limbs were making contact with the main body. Their eyes glowed icy blue and emitted small mists from their sockets while their entire frame was engulfed in white hot flames. Their feet were heavy and their arms were huge and on their hands were various weapons that were dissolving again and again. First, claymores, then morning stars, then shields and finally they found their desirable weapon; a three barreled projectile weapon. A pearl white belt, similar to the belt used by heavy weapon specialists, emerged from their weapons and travelled all the way to their backs where the source of their ammunition was located. The first line opened fire and everything in front of them was laid to waste. Bluish orbs littered the air and Valdor could see Tyranids by the millions beyond the horizon charging toward the challenging army. Like the trees, the insect-like horde fell but they were relentless and Valdor hoped that the Tyranids could beat them. But the metallic horde was as equally as relentless for the second and third line of metallic monstrosities jumped high up into the air and landed amidst the Tyranid horde killing dozens while slaughtering thousands as they unleashed their firepower. 

The army then marched on, chasing the fleeing Tyranids while the warrior followed suit, leaving Valdor with the corpses. “Oh Emperor” he whispered as sorrow gripped his heart when he knelt down in front of the pair and gazed upon their fear stricken faces. He caressed their faces and whispered “Forgive me”. He then covered his face with his hands. He couldn’t take it anymore, the fear, the doubts and the uselessness that he felt a while ago. He just could not. 

He looked into the blazing sky and uttered: “Emperor, forgive me.” and then “AAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!”. He screamed and screamed until the vision changed and he screamed some more, along with the Orkz’ battle cry and screamed on until their pleas and begs. 

The visions abruptly ended and he found himself screaming and asking the Emperor for forgiveness on the floor of the Sanctum Imperialis.​_​
_(End of Visions)_​
“What is he doing? He’s been recalling those visions over and over for the last 5 hours.” asked the 1st whisper.

“I think he’s trying to comprehend the unfathomable. (Chuckles)” pondered the 3rd whisper.

“And I can see that he is really interested with our master.” mused the 2nd.

A growl escaped the throat of the 1st “Brother! Snap him out of his reverie! I’m getting impatient!”

“Easy brother, he is useful to us.” interjected the 4th.

Suddenly the angered whisper of Valdor reached their ears: “What are you?” 

Silence then followed as the assassins looked at Valdor and noticed that he was no longer sitting. He was standing and was holding a guardian spear to the brink of breaking it.

“Ooohh” one of them cooed. “Does he want to fight?”

“Read his mind. It is as obvious as an overgrown birthmark” jeered the 1st.

“I SAID WHAT ARE YOU?!” shouted Valdor; his yell echoed across the throne room.

“Do you really want to know Centurion?” asked the 4th whisper threateningly

Valdor didn’t respond but merely growled under his breath.

“I’ll take that as a ‘yes’ then.” 

A vortex suddenly started forming in front Valdor. It was like warp energy but lack the twisted and daemonic nature. It was pure and flawless like the portal in the vision. He readied himself as he remembered the rifts created by the Unknown warrior that bounded the Outsider in place. He started to formulate strategies and ideas inside his mind but he stopped thinking and instead forced himself to rely only on his instincts. 

The vortex started to spin faster and out came a pure and threatening energy spark that Valdor needn’t dodge for the coruscation missed and hit a pillar not too far from him. Myriads of forked lightning then emitted all over Valdor but still he remained steadfast and unafraid. 

A silhouette slowly emerged from the vortex and Valdor assumed a combat stance. When the silhouette stepped fully into reality, Valdor was rooted in place. It was indeed a silhouette but it remained a silhouette for the thing was invisible save for the outline of its bulky frame. It looked at Valdor questioningly and raised its left arm. A lucid pair of 12-inch jagged blade protruded from its wrist and that was Valdor’s cue. 

“FOR THE EMPEROR!” he shouted with zeal and charged furiously at the silhouette. The silhouette just stood there and waited for Valdor’s attack. When the attack came, the silhouette dodged it with ease. Valdor expected it and he turned and unleashed a devastating psychic attack that came close to the fury of a Chaos Sorcerer. The silhouette nullified it in an instant. That was something Valdor did not expect but he did not waver. He proceeded in hailing the silhouette with a corpus of attacks that strained his guardian spear to its limit. The silhouette on the other hand just blocked them like it was being attacked by a child. Anger filled the mind of Valdor at the disrespect of this enemy for not unleashing its full force and the gesture of underestimating him. 

“So you think you can stop me when I unleash my full power? You overestimate your chances Valdor.” the silhouette whispered and Valdor recognized him as the 4th whisper. 

Valdor then swung his spear but the 4th whisper grabbed the blade of Valdor’s lance before it severed his head and vanished. He appeared beside Valdor and viciously stabbed him a dozen times in the gut before Valdor could parry the blades away. Staggering from the sudden onslaught, Valdor tried desperately to return the favor but the whisper punched him in the gut again before he could fight back. The force of the attack was like being punched with a thousand power fists all at once. His power armour was shattered and some of its pieces were flying in all direction as he soared across the Sanctum Imperialis. BANG! He landed on the metal doors and his body fell limply to the floor. 

All the zeal and fealty was put out. All the ferocity was erased. And all the strength that he could muster dwindled into the nothingness as the 4th whisper appeared in front of the dying Valdor. 

Blood was oozing from the stomach of Valdor and from his mouth as he struggled to raise himself from the floor. “Kill me.” he suddenly begged. “Kill me before I see the very foundation of the Imperium die in your hands. 

The 4th whisper just eyed him and stayed silent. “KILL ME!” he shouted in vain. “KILL ME FOR I WILL NOT SUFFER THE DEATH OF MY EMPEROR!”

“Do not seek death my friend for we did not come here to kill your Emperor.” the 4th whisper suddenly spoke.

“THEN WHY HAVE YOU COME HERE?!” Valdor hissed abruptly taken aback.

“Before I answer that question. First, you must guess who we are.” said the 4th whisper as three more silhouettes appeared beside him.


“GUESS?! Can’t you see that I’m dying? And I can’t even see you!” Valdor retorted before spitting blood on the floor. He eyed the three who joined the 4th whisper. They had the same outline but they varied in height and frame.

“Come now, Valdor. Surely you have seen one of us from the past.”

“Can’t say that I have.” he replied bluntly.

A snarl erupted from the throat of another who was more built and muscular. Valdor guessed that he was the 1st whisper. “BROTHER!” he shouted.

“I’m getting there brother.” promised the 4th whisper.

The other two just chuckled and made their eyes glow as if to give Valdor a clue as to whom they were but it was useless. He swore to himself that never in his life did he see these Xenos.

“This is turning out to be a failure. He can’t even remember us.” The 3rd whisper sighed.

“May I suggest ripping his head off” interjected the 1st in anger.

“(Chuckles) Oh brother, you and your jokes.” said the 3rd.

A roar echoed in the throne room “I WASN’T JOKING!” 

“I can help him remember again” came the sly whisper of the 2nd that made their heads turn towards him.

“IF YOU ENTER MY HEAD AGAIN! I'LL KILL MYSELF!” roared Valdor in fear, forgetting the fact that he was paralyzed beyond healing. A fresh wave of pain all over his body reminded him of that fact.

“Good! Save us the trouble of doing that Centurion.” said the 1st.

“ENOUGH! ALL OF YOU!” shouted the 4th. “Valdor whether you like it or not, he will enter your mind and make you remember.”

“(Scoffs)He is right, I can do nothing.” Valdor thought as the 4th signaled the 2nd to proceed.

“This’ll be over quickly Valdor.” said the 2nd as he approached Valdor.

“Define quickly?” Valdor said as the 2nd whisper touched his temple. Immediately he was forced back into time. Streaming all around him were events long past. The previous celebration of the ascension of the Emperor, the blessing of the 25th Outer-rim Crusade and up to the very first by the Ecclesiarch, the formation of the Adeptus Aegis; the forces of Imperial Guard, Navy and Adeptus Exercitus that make up the 1st and 2nd bulwarks that protect the entire Sol System, the New Holocaust that annihilated every last trace of the Xenos that contaminated the Milky Way galaxy, the formation of the Adeptus Exercitus, the creation of the Codex Exercitus, the disreputable pardon of the former Adeptus Astartes , the abolishing of the Codex Astartes, the exodus of the Tau Empire, the enslavement of the remnants of the Eldar race, the War of the Damned, the alliance of the two empires, the Black Crusades, the Wars of Armageddon, the Tyrannical Wars, the Horus Heresy and finally the time before the existence of the Imperium.

The time travel stopped and his head was spinning. His legs were wobbling and he could barely keep his balance. “My legs are wobbling?” he looked down and saw his legs, they were completely healed and the wound on his stomach was gone.

“Where am I?” he said to himself as he looked up. The room where he was standing was littered with scientific apparatuses. Here and there, mathematical equations littered the walls and blackboards whilst an Aquila was engraved on a wall above a gigantic bed. A pair of metallic doors served as an entry way for the room. He cocked his head to his left and noticed a golden armour. He admired the skilled craftsmanship and the extravagant designs it possessed. He also felt the sensation of nostalgia as he gazed upon the gilded armour. 

The metallic doors of the room burst open and Valdor was blinded by a dazzling light.

“Argh! By the Emperor, what is this?” he complained as he shielded his eyes with his hands.

“It is not my time. Not yet” came an authoritative voice.

“It can not be?” Valdor whispered as nostalgia flooded his senses again. He strained his eyes to adjust to the blinding light. The figure ambled into the room but the light was glued on him like he was the source of it. He picked up a chalk and began scribbling on a space on one of the blackboards in the room. Valdor ignored what the figure was writing and concentrated on his face. When his eyes adjusted to the light, his knees buckled and his body followed as he knelt on the floor.

“My Emperor, forgive me for not addressing you earlier when you entered.” Valdor spoke with reverence.

But the Emperor of Mankind ignored him and continued on with his equations; all the while speaking the words “Not my time” and “Not yet”. The Emperor was everything Valdor remembered as he looked up; even outside his armour, he was as reverent as he was before the Horus Heresy, as magnificent as the whole Imperium and as glorius as the stars. 

“My lord?” Valdor asked as the Emperor was totally ignoring his presence. He looked up and saw the collection of equations that didn’t make any sense to him. “My lord?” he asked again. “It is not my time” the Emperor said again.

“Time for what?” he pondered.

“For his revelation as the Emperor of Mankind.” he heard the 2nd whisper inside his mind.

“So you’re here. I thought you’ll never make your presence known.”

“Quiet, pretty soon you’ll have your answer.”

“Why don’t you tell me yourself?”

“And suffer my brother’s wrath? I think not.”

“(Scoffs) You are a mysterious race.”

“(Chuckles) Not for long.”

“It’s impossible!” the Emperor’s whisper snapped Valdor into focus.

“How can this be? How did they become so powerful? The Eldar are still at their peak!” the Emperor then scribbled another layer of equations on the board and then paused. “Unless, they can’t sense them. What must be done? What must be done?!” the Emperor asked in rage. 

“But how is it impossible for them not to sense these beings?” he continued on “Their empire stretches to the borders of this galaxy. The stars die at their very whim. How could the Eldar let them evolve and gather such power?” Valdor was just transfixed. The Emperor knew of the Eldar even before of the Great Crusade and he knew of their empire. But this wasn’t the thing that puzzled Valdor. “Who are they my lord?” he asked his Emperor in his mind.

Then as if his Emperor heard him, the Emperor whispered under his breath: “How could the Eldar ignore the Imperceptus?” 

“Imperceptus?” Valdor thought and at the very mention of the name he was forced through another epoch; this time forward instead of backwards. He was now on a planet, the very sky was ablaze and all around him were smoldering corpses. A growl ripped through the air and Valdor snapped his head towards the source of the growl. A lucid figure was on all fours. Its left hand had the same pair of jagged blades as the assassins while his right had claws that were a foot long and its eyes were glowing like tiny suns. Valdor looked at the direction to where the figure was facing. And when he did, he was struck with awe. The Emperor was standing in all of his glory. One of his hands had a sword and the other was wielding a power fist; they were covered in Xeno blood; nevertheless, they were still as impeccable as their wielder. The figure suddenly pounced at the Emperor who parried the attack with ease and grace. The figure was unwavering and unleashed a wave of ferocious attacks at the Emperor who blocked them simultaneously without using much of his minimal strength. The Emperor parried another attack and turned to unleash a single but devastating jab. The figure flew 20 ft into the air and landed several meters away from the Emperor. 

Valdor then followed his Emperor as he approach the dying Imperceptus. 

“Recognized the scene?” asked the 2nd whisper.

“Yes.” 

“Why?” the lucid figure asked the Emperor as he halted in front of him.

“For Mankind.” the Emperor spoke with finality. He then raised his sword and plunged it deep into the chest of the lucid figure. He then breathed his last as the vision began to wane and Valdor found himself forced back into time again. He was travelling forward now in the speed of light and all around him were events when the Emperor was in his lab. They were like flashes of memories. The Emperor ambled here and there in the presence of the Companions who never left his sight and side. They were standing with vigilance and fidelity. And then another epoch was when he was all alone and another was he was alone with a Companion. And the time travel stopped there. The lab was like the room where Valdor saw the Emperor before the Imperium, only that the apparatuses were larger and more sophisticated. The equations were now written on holographic screens and Valdor could see that the equations were centered on the word “Imperceptus”. 

“My son, what do you think of me?” the Emperor asked the Companion.

“The Lord of all Mankind and the hope that it needs right now.” the Companion replied. Valdor recognized his own voice coming out the Companion. 

“Yes, the hope of Mankind." the Emperor wearily repeated. "I for one agree and not agree.”

“Why is that my lord?” the young Valdro asked taken aback.

“By revealing my significance as the Lord of all of Humanity, all will be driven to worship me and shun science and all that is logical about everything that surrounds us.” the Emperor then faced the young Valdor with a weary face.

“Isn’t that why you were perceived my lord?”

“No, I was perceived to lead mankind from the illusions of religion and from the darkness of the unknown and not to be their god.”

The young Valdor was speechless and the same could be said for the older one. 

“But my lord…” the two Valdors spoke at once but the Emperor cut them off.

“That was what I was thinking when I annihilated them all. Before the Imperium, before my revelation, before my time.”

Again the two Valdors couldn’t speak and the Emperor continued again.

“I thought that by eradicating them, mankind will survive and rein dominance in the galaxy but…”

“They were perceived for a reason… And I thought that reason was to wipe out humanity…”

“When I looked into the stars after I killed what I believed to be the last of them, I was struck with grief and horror.”

“Why my lord?” the two Valdor’s asked.

“I just annihilated our greatest ally in the galaxy.”

“Ally my lord?”

“Yes, because they are the only race that could manipulate the very essence of the Warp at will and not become prey to the malign entities of the Immaterium.”

“Is that even possible my lord?” the young Valdor asked.

“Yes it is.” the Emperor then grabbed his sword and threw it towards the wall. The sword travelled through the air like a graceful swan before it reached its target. The sharp point of the sword pierced something before it reached the surface of the wall. A groan lingered into the silence after the flight of the Emperor’s sword. The two Valdor’s slowly approached the portion of the wall where the sword was impaling something in mid-air. Valdor then noticed an outline similar to the assassins in the Sanctum Imperialis. 

“That’s my brother, the one who greeted you.” said the 2nd whisper.

“He knew the Emperor?” asked the perplexed Valdor.

“Knew him? He hated him immensely.” said the 2nd.

“Why?”

“You’re Emperor annihilated our race singlehandedly in one night.”

“That’s impossible”

“Possible my friend because we were like the Tau. Technologically advanced but had no knowledge whatsoever about the Warp. ”

“But what about the things that he said about you manipulating the Warp…”

“He was predicting the events that were about to happen 30,000 years later Valdor and he wasn't even conscious about it.”

“What events?”

“My brother will be the one to tell you that.” the 2nd whispers tone was such that Valdor needn’t divulge any deeper into the subject.

“But how did he annihilate you in one night?”

“He unleashed an unparalleled psyke wave on our minds that burned ¾ of our kinsmen alive.” 

“Emperor be praised” was all that Valdor could say. “But” he suddenly pondered “How did you and your brothers survived after that attack?”

“We don’t know and you could hardly think of any rational reason when all of your loved ones were burning in front of you.”

“What is it?” the young Valdor asked the Emperor. The older Valdor and the whisper silence themselves as the Emperor stood beside the young Valdor. 

“It is an Imperceptus.” the Emperor wearily answered.

“Why do you keep it alive my lord?” the young Valdor asked.

“As a reminder my son.”

“Reminder for what?”

“A reminder that I must lead humanity to the point where it can command the stars to die at their very thought.” 

“Why my lord?”

“Because there is a greater darkness lurking outside this galaxy and even outside the very boundaries of this universe.”

“What is this darkness that my lord is worrying about?”

“A darkness that even I do not know of.”

“Time to go Valdor” said the 2nd whisper and immediately Valdor was swooped off his feet and traveled towards the present with unprecedented speed. And then he was back, lying on the floor in front of the three as the 2nd whisper retreated back to their ranks.

“Welcome back” the 4th whisper greeted Valdor.

“You knew him?” Valdor asked the 4th whisper.

“Yes” the 4th bluntly replied.

“Why didn…” he suddenly stopped. He was now towering over the 4 assassins. “I can stand? What did you do to me?”

“I healed you by using the pure energies of the Warp.”

“Pure?”

“Yes, the pure energies supplied by the Devourer.”

“Who in the Emperor’s name is the Devourer?”

“You just answered your own question my friend.”

“What are you talking about?” Valdor asked perplexed.

“The Devourer is your Emperor.”

“What?”

“I told you Centurion.” Valdor cocked his head towards the 2nd whisper as he continued on “The Devourer was once a warrior who hated the Chaos gods from the beginning and that was my clue Valdor to tell you that the Devourer is your Emperor.”

“I will not believe you!” Valdor strained the words painfully.

“It was of our own doing” said by the 1st whisper who ignored Valdor’s defiance.

“We installed a device on the Golden Throne. It induced your Emperor to fall asleep. And his tarots were influenced by the device.”

“So you are telling me, that the Emperor’s asleep?!”

“Yes, for the last 20,000 years.” said the 4th.

“That’s impossible. Then you were the cause of the wars and losses of this empire?” Valdor asked in disbelief.

“Yes, and it was part of our master’s plan to destroy your Imperium from the inside but there were slight changes when something happened but these anomalies were helpful.”

“The Devourer came into being and his existence proved to be useful.” said the 1st.

“Useful? How will the total destruction of the daemonic entities destroy us from the inside?”

“When your Emperor consumes the entirety of the Warp, his soul will diminish and thus your ultimate bulwark and integrity will cease to exist.”

Valdor opened his mouth in horror. ”He will cease to exist?”

“Yes, on the next celebration of his ascension.”
​
_*(Chapter 6)
“The façade has come to its conclusion… 
And now a soul has been told…
Of the Imperium’s ruinous fortune…
Can the empire ever hold?... ”​*_


----------



## Unknown Primarch

i was totally liking it right up until you introduced the assasins as the predators which should be changed asap. its gonna sound harsh but i think it abit of a lack of imagination there. other than that a great edition to the story.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

You think so?....


----------



## Unknown Primarch

yeah, the predators are cool but i was hoping for something totally new with these new aliens. i pictures more lithe assasins as i was reading from the beginning and didnt even think of the predators until you said yautja. hell i bet some people dont even know the name yautja so might still be oblivious.

good work up until that addition though mate, a rethink is probably in order as the whole story had me gripped until that last bit.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Hahaha...*

Ok dude... I have a backup... Tnx for comment...


----------



## zboy234

Guardsmen in dreads? COOL!!!!! no loger will the humble guardsman be owned in CC:shok::grin:

good fic mate cant wait for the rest


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Read Chapter 5 Again!!!*

Read chapter 5 again.. Please.. Hehehehehe... Comments... whether good or bad will be appreciated... Hehehehe...


----------



## zboy234

I was refering to one of the previous chapters......:biggrin:

One problem I have is the deathbringer isnt he a being capable of making men go insane when he is looked upon, honestly according to the necron codex he is the young races embodiment of death, so why would the outsider be so terrifying? other than that although I dont approve of the c'tan being owned by a single warrior a another very good piece of work....

cheers,

Zboy234


----------



## Unknown Primarch

comment about the outsider: the reason i see that the outsider will be more terrifying than the nightbringer is that he is the universes biggest nutcase but one that has been imprisoned in a dyson sphere longer than maybe the younger races have been around. hence why the younger races have only a primal fear of the nightbringer and not the outsider. comprendie?


----------



## Unknown Primarch

nice edition to the story, i very much liked the re-write of chapter 5


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Tnx for the defense Primarch... Zboy... Most of the races who saw the Nightbringer cowered in fear or were overwhelmed by the fear of death and some lived to tell the tale... Those who saw the Outsider were driven insane to the point of killing themselves... See the difference?....


----------



## Unknown Primarch

no worries mate, my comprehension of the matter seems pretty straightforward with good reasoning so hope it helps clarify things abit.


----------



## DAvo001

it's really good , please write more , i hate not knowing what happens in a good story


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Tnx for the rep again Davo001... Hehe.. Rest assured... The next chapter is coming soon..:grin:


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Chapter 6*

_* (Chapter 6)
“The façade has come to its conclusion… 
And now a soul has been told…
Of the Imperium’s ruinous fortune…
Can the empire ever hold?... ”
*_​
*Location: Sanctum Imperialis 
M59 Year 990
"The unfathomable battles to come"*

“The Emperor will cease to exist?” Valdor repeatedly whispered this phrase under his breath as if he could not believe it. “No. No. NO!” he hissed. His eyes were full of defiance as he backed away slowly from the four Imperceptus who eyed him with wonder. Cold sweat covered his face as he shook his head, unable to say anything but some flicker of hope glimmered into his consciousness. He tried to ask a question but the 4th whisper read his mind and said:

“How could the Emperor be the Devourer when he is asleep?” the 4th waited for his confirmation.

“Yes, how could he?” Valdor nodded.

The 4th whisper then sighed and motioned to his brothers to turn off their stealth fields. The four raised their left arms and pushed buttons that tweaked and beeped. The next thing Valdor saw was the same vortex where the 4th emerged moments ago but these vortexes engulfed the four in an enveloped of light and coruscation. When the fulguration disappeared, four extremely lithe but well built figures were standing in front of Valdor. They had semi moist and chrome yellow skin and had no hair. Their hands had five fingers and the claws on their right hand were very sharp. They possessed no talons at all on their left but shimmering pair of jagged blades were mounted on their wrists. Their feet were similar to humans; but the nails were dark as night. They had armour that had the texture similar to the Tyranid Lictor’s skin that covered very little of the surfaces of their bodies; they wer silver in hue and barely served as sanctuaries to the cold ambiance of the Sanctum Imperialis. Their faces were covered by masks with detailed designs. They weres also silver. It covered everything saved for their eyes. They then removed them and Valdor saw them for what they truly were. Their faces were somehow human but their eyes had slits for pupils and had no noses, instead just a slight bump in front of their faces that ended on their upper lip. They had a gentle demeanor but Valdor reminded himself of the dogma of the Xenobioligis of the Ordo Xeno: “nothing is what it seems” and sure enough, one of them grinned maliciously at his companion and Valdor saw his set of razor sharp pitch black teeth.

Valdor was startled by the sight of his maw; the one who smiled noticed his reaction and whispered to him: “What is the matter Valdor? Never seen an Imperceptus before?” 

“Wait a minute?” something came across Valdor’s mind “I was there. I saw you!” he said pointing at the one he thought was the 4th whisper “Then why can’t I remember anything?”

“Your Emperor erased your memories of your little chat.” said by the one on the left of the Imperceptus that Valdor was pointing at. “He couldn’t let you spread the existence of our race even though we were extinct.”

“I can swear an oath to secrecy.” Valdor said defiantly. 

“Even though, he needed you to keep quiet.”

Valdor then remembered his question “Answer me now, how can the Emperor be the Devourer when he is asleep as you say?” 

“The Emperor is your Devourer because of the past events that happened before the Horus Heresy and until his slumber when we installed the device.”

“Events?”

“Yes, one of such is our annihilation, when he saw into the far future that our significance was very helpful in aiding humanity against a growing darkness that was the Unknown, the fall of his favored son, Horus, and the bloodshed between Horus’s brothers and his children, the wars the lingered after his union with the throne and the circumstance that surfaced when he fell asleep. That circumstance was of his consciousness drifting and staying permanently in the Warp; forever sundered from his beloved children that was humanity.”

“But how did he become the Devourer?” Valdor was now impatient. He desired for the means and not the reason for the Emperor’s transformation into the Devourer. He knew it was the portal he saw in the visions but he wanted everything in detail.

“As I said, it was because of the past events. His resentment at himself for being powerless during his slumber.”

“How Xenos!” Valdor shouted.

Immediately he was pinned against the wall by an Imperceptus who had its jaws displayed and its 12 inch claws were delicately touching his neck. Valdor gazed into its eyes with fury and zeal that even this Xenos could not extinguish. “I like your spirit Centurion” the Imperceptus whispered dangerously “But if you call one of my brothers a Xeno again. Expect your head to fall in an instant.” The 1st whisper growled and released Valdor from his claws and retreated back to his companions’ flank.

“Forgive my brother Valdor. He’s a bit sensitive.” the 4th spoke casually.

“Try putting him on a leash next time.” the 1st growled dangerously again at Valdor’s remark.

“Have you heard of the Star Child Theory Valdor?”

“You dare ask me a question yet not answer mine?” Valdor spoke with irritancy.

“Answer the question Centurion.” the 1st whisper growled again, showing his menacing jaws. 

“Yes, I have.” Valdor reluctantly obeyed, another confrontation would waste so much precious time. 

“Do you know who scattered such stories?”

“The heretical group called the Illuminati.”

“(Chuckles) I could hardly call them heretical.”

“Why is that?”

“Because they are us.”

“You? The Illuminati are humans my friend in case you have forgotten.”

“You know nothing of the Unknown’s powers my friend.” the voice of the whisper changed as Valdor was now looking at his own face.

“Impossible.” Valdor said as his eyes widened in disbelief.

“Impossible? Unfathomable my friend.” the other Valdor spoke as he smiled and dissolved into another persona that forced Valdor to kneel on the floor. 

“Do you think I am the Emperor Valdor?” the fake Emperor spoke with authority.

“No, but your replication of my venerable Emperor is something that confuses me greatly.” Valdor said as he hesitantly rose. He looked at the persona and was deeply troubled. The 4th whisper was totally similar to the true Emperor. Every feature was the same, from his gray hairs to the tiny wrinkles on his face.

“This is the power of the Unknown?”

The fake Emperor then chuckled and said: “Their powers are somehow limitless.” 

“Will you answer my question now? How did he become the Devourer?” impatience, ringing again in Valdor’s tone.

“Ah yes” the fake Emperor pondered.

“The events made the Emperor resent himself and as time went by his resentments grew and grew and eventually, he spawned his own reflection in the Warp. A weak and pathetic entity.”

“Blasphemy!” Valdor could not control himself.

“You may believe it or not Valdor.” the 4th spoke with finality.

“As my brother told you he fought and fought the Chaos gods but due to his inability to even defeat the weakest of their minions, they regarded him as a pathetic daemon and not their most hated enemy. But when the appearance of a portal drew the entire populace of the Warp, he thought it would be wise to consume the pure energy of the portal himself. The brawl that occurred in front of the portal proved to be useful to him and then he consumed the energies of the portal. He became a being of extreme purity and glory but a mindless pawn to the Unknown. When the Chaos gods took notice of this, the once pathetic denizen has become the Devourer of the Warp; a cold, shapeless and powerful being. The gods then prepared themselves and their minions for battle save for one; Tzeentch was unmoving as if in a trance. His eyes were transfixed in fear. The three noticed this and looked at him with curiosity. Without warning he screamed into the Warp “THERE ARE OTHERS!!! THERE ARE OTHERS!!!”. His body then shook beyond control; hitting some of his minions in the process. Fear then gripped the three gods but I knew what they were thinking.” ​
*(Flashback)*​
_“(Growl) Just when we needed him most.” Khorne growled as he pointed his bloody sword towards the Devourer as to provoke it. The Devourer accepted the challenge and began to advance. 

“Slaanesh! Nurgle! Take Tzeentch with you while I’ll hold off this worthy opponent.” he growled with excitement.

“You think you can take him alone Khorne?” said Slaanesh the hermaphrodite.

“Without us?”	came the surprising concerned question of Nurgle the bloated and grotesque of them all.

“I AM CERTAIN! NOW GO!” he roared as the two heeded his command and disappeared with the screaming Tzeentch and their minions. 

The blood god then snorted like a bull and readied himself. The Devourer just advanced slowly but menacingly as it consumed the very essence of the twisted Warp around it. Khorne then ordered his loyal minions to attack. With their mighty cry, dozens of bloodthirsters growled and charged. The Devourer on the other hand was still advancing slowly. The bloodthirsters raised their weapons and hacked and slashed at the skin of the Devourer with uncontrolled frenzy but the Devourer was still advancing. The bloodthirster looked at each with confusion and anger. Unable to explain the futility of their attacks they hacked away again in fury as their lord unleashed the dreaded flesh hounds as well. They howled as they charged and bit and tear as they came close to the Devourer. But the skin of the Devourer was nigh impregnable as the flesh hounds tried to rip away chunks of its essence. Then something happened that Khorne did not expect. The Devourer suddenly produced a myriad of tentacles that went for its attackers. All of them were screaming frantically as the tentacles wrapped themselves around their twisted and misshapen bodies. The purity of the Devourer’s essence seeped its way into their very core and in a flash the flesh hounds vanished in its clutches. The bloodthirsters took a step back and shared the same reaction with their master; they were startled of course but the crux of fear was evident and it started to carve its path into their minds. The Devourer then preceded its lingering advance and the consumption of all that surrounded it.

“AN’GGRATH!” Khorne roared suddenly. 

“What is thy bidding my lord?” And’ggrath growled rather than spoke as he appeared kneeling in front of Khorne. 

“Do you seek your lord’s desires?” 

“Yes my lord.” An’ggrath growled again.

“Even it means your death?”

“Blood for the blood god, skull for the skull throne.” An’ggrath growled as a tremor of frenzy was reverberating all over his body.

“You are indeed my most favored servant.” spoke Khorne with a rare reverence. “And as my most favored servant, bring me back the skull of this worthy opponent.” said Khorne as he raised his wicked and bloodied sword towards the Devourer. Fear indeed has breached the unassailable barriers of the mind of the blood god. He could have just faced the Devourer himself but upon seeing the flesh hounds vanish within it clutches, the blood god is willing to sacrifice even his most favored servant to prevent his own undoing.

“Blood for the blood god, skull for the skull throne.” An’ggrath growled again as he rose and gripped his bloody axe with a fervor and battle lust that even the Unknown could not comprehend.

Bloodthirsters retreated back to where their lord was situated as the most favored An’ggrath approached the Devourer as his snout spitted fire as he breathed. The Devourer halted its advance and waited for An’ggrath’s move. The bloodthirsters’ growls and howls pierced the silence between the Devourer and An’ggrath. It was only through Khorne’s disapproval of their actions did they silenced themselves. 

“An’ggrath? A worthy opponent.” A weary whisper echoed across the Warp.

An’ggrath just growled and snorted. The shapeless Devourer then shrunk into a humanoid form. It then sprouted the familiar form of a halo, long flawless hair, hands, fingers, feet, toes and power armour that covered the entirety of the Devourer’s frame. But when the Devourer’s face was finished, its face caused the blood of Khorne and the bloodthirsters to boil to their very core. “The Emperor?” Khorne growled with disgust. His battle lust raged all over his body. He didn’t dream of facing the Emperor here in the Warp. He didn’t even dream that he could once and for all smite their greatest enemy, alone. 

“AN’GGRATH!” Khorne called his most favored servant. The tremor all over An’ggrath’s body stopped at the call of his master. He then turned asking “What is thy bidding?”

“I will face him myself.” Khorne licked his sword as he approached the Devourer.

An’ggrath was taken aback by his master’s behest but still he can not deny his master’s will. He then retreated back to his kin and bowed in reverence as his lord passed him. Blasphemous flames enveloped Khorne. This was his hour. All these millennia of war and bloodshed are nothing in comparison to this event. The Emperor of Mankind has finally stepped forth to meet his doom, The BLOOD GOD THAT WAS KHORNE HIMSELF!


“Khorne? An even worthier opponent.” Another weary whisper echoed across the Warp.

Khorne encircled the Devourer. His fingers were trembling and so was his body from controlling the frenzy of pure slaughter within him. “So? The Emperor of Mankind is here in the Immaterium.” Khorne spoke as he looked at the Devourer with mocking eyes. “Have you grown weary in your pitiful throne? Or have you come here to meet your ruin?”

“Neither daemon.” the Devourer whispered.

“Neither?” Khorne asked as he halted.

“For I am not the Emperor.”

“I can see that eons of being trapped in a coffin have affected your pitiful memory.” 

“I am not the Emperor.” The Devourer repeated.

“Then who are you?” Khorne threateningly asked.

“I am the Devourer of the Warp.” 

“Devourer of the Warp?” Khorne then let out a laugh that his minions echoed. “What an interesting epithet. Very well Devourer. Let us do battle but not here where no can see you fall. Let us do battle on Draakasi, I’m sure my servants will welcome you well.” The blood god stressed the word “welcome” and smiled inside his helm. He then waved one of his hands and a rift appeared amongst the twisting natures of the Warp. It then opened to a planet full of cries of pain and enjoyment. The clashes of weapons can be heard from the planet even when they were still in the Warp. “Come Devourer, I welcome you to my humble abode.” 

“Thank you.” the Devourer whispered coldly and proceeded towards the rift. The Devourer was nonchalant and his face didn’t give away the slightest hint of disgust of being surrounded by daemons and this troubled Khorne greatly, An’ggrath as well. But Khorne was filled with battle lust and excitement to acknowledge such petty feelings. The denizens of the planet took notice of the rift above their planet. Every single combatant, man, woman and child stopped whatever endeavors that they were doing and ran towards rift in fear and reverence as the first of the bloodsthirsters of Khorne stepped forth and descended towards the planet. Its great leathery wings were spread to its length as it flapped to slow its descent. It landed on Draakasi with a deafening crunch. It then roared, filling the planet with its battle-cry as his kin followed suit, bringing further fear to the denizens. Scaephylyds were the first to greet the bloodthirsters and receive their blessings as some of them cleaved the Scaephlyds to pieces. An’ggrath on the other hand, when he landed, grabbed a handful of followers. All of them screamed and begged in his clutches as he opened his maw and ate them; drenching the ground with their blood. The bone crushing sound echoed across the populace and it inspired fear and despair upon them. All of them then kneeled in reverence as the blood god himself stepped forth for all of them to see. In all of his ruinous glory, Khorne descended upon his servants and followers; followed shortly by the Devourer.

His very essence was a mockery to those who were serving the ruinous powers. The very surface of his skin was smooth and ice-like and the fact that it had the persona of the Emperor drew more insults and whispers of ridicule. But the Devourer cared not for soon they will know a fear unlike any other.

Khorne raised both of his hands as the Devourer landed. Immediately, the ground began to shake. Tremors shook the very foundations of the planet. The populace were overwhelmed by fear and cried to the blood god for mercy but their cries further intensified the quakes. The bloodthirsters echoed their laughter to the sky as the quakes rocked the populace here and there. The Scaephylyds though were resolute despite their fragile bodies. Their unshakable faith, a clear testimony to their fanatical and twisted religion. 

Pillars pierced the surface of the ground. Wide and huge grotesque pillars. Hundreds upon hundreds of rows of benches rose as well, forming an oblong shape. The populace quickly ran towards the benches as they recognized the familiar pattern of the structures that were protruding from the ground. Thousands of those who reached the benches first desperately climbed to be at the top. Others reached their destination while others were pulled down by their fellow denizen to be trampled upon by the horde that desired not to be near the battle when it begins. The bloodthirsters snorted as they mocked the weak and fragile humans but reserved a miniscule worth of reverence towards the Scaephylyds who walked casually behind the struggling horde. When the last of the feeble insectoid race settled in the lowest row of benches, the bloodthirsters took flight and stayed in the air as to be presented with a magnificent view of the battle between their glorious lord and the pathetic Emperor. 

Khorne gripped his sword with all the frenzy that he contained since the Devourer materialized as the Emperor of mankind. This will be his hour. This will be the end of the Imperium

“Are you ready Devourer?”

Rifts in the warp appeared in front of the Devourer but they were like the portal. Smooth and ice like. The Devourer raised his hands and plunged them deep within the rifts. He then pulled them out and his hands were now holding a pair of silver swords. Its hilt was that of a ghastly and screaming face. Their deformed chin, served as handles for the Devourer’s hands. Their blades glowing like the essence of their holder. The Devourer then swung them in a battle-like dance and then assumed a combat stance.

“I am as ready as you will ever be blood god.” the Devourer spoke with readiness.

With a mighty roar that shook the sky, Khorne charged towards the Devourer; with one thought dominating his mind, “KILL KILL KILL KILL!!!!”. His treads created cracks on the ground as their mighty weight was brought to bear on the fragile earth. The bloodthirsters roared as well, to cheer on their lord and the populace voiced their own adoration as their god charged the vile and pathetic Emperor. The Devourer readied himself. Gripping his two swords and planting his feet firmly on the ground, he waited for the impending attack. When the combatants were in rage of their opponent’s weapons, Khorne brought down his sword with a strength that no other daemon could marshal and the Devourer brought his two swords together and formed a pair of shears to block the overhead attack of the blood god. The impact of their weapons created a massive shockwave. The whole arena was leveled down to a massive crater. The benches that acted as walls were shattered to their foundation and could barely serve their purpose. The repercussion also blew some of the bloodsthirsters away. The entire populace on the benches lay motionless as the shockwave broke their rib cages and other bones on their bodies. The Scaephylyds though were nowhere to be seen; only a mass of goo and shattered carapaces were left on the benches where they sat.

“Impressive Devourer. Very Impressive.” Khorne growled.

The Devourer merely nodded at the remark and the battle commenced again. Both combatants took a step back and readied themselves. Khorne charged again but this time the Devourer didn’t stay put but charged as well. When they met, Khorne swipe at the Devourer’s chest but the Devourer used his right sword to block the attack and swung his left sword towards Khorne’s side. But the blood god saw the attempt. So he focused all of his energy into his first attack that pushed the right sword of the Devourer away giving him the opportunity to use the momentum to slice the Devourer’s chest and stopping the attack within inches from his hide. The Devourer staggered to maintain his balance as his essence was seeping out of the wound. Khorne let out a laugh and charged again, giving no time for the Devourer to recover. And WHAM! Khorne flew in the opposite direction with a stunned face and smashed against the walls, making it crumble on top of him. The Devourer flexed his right hand and straightened up. He then grabbed one of his swords that fell on the ground. His wound was sealing itself as the last of his essence that seeped out vanished into the blasphemous atmosphere of Draakasi. 


“ARRRGGGGHHH!!!” Khorne burst out of the ruble with his sword wrapped in ruinous flames. His eyes were full of hatred and they lusted for the spill of blood. He snorted within his helm and renewed his attack. The Devourer sighed and charged as well. He thrust his left sword forward while he brought his right sword to his chest area to block any of the blood god’s counter attack. The blood god parry the sword and smashed the Devourer’s head with a grotesque hammer that came out of nowhere and brought the Devourer to his knees. This time the blood god didn’t laugh nor he roared in triumphed, he proceeded in hailing the Devourer with a myriad of melee attacks that pounded the Devourer to oblivion. The Devourer desperately brought his two swords together to form another pair of sheers. The blood god’s hammer was blocked and it stopped within inches from the Devourer’s face but the flaming sword already made a gash on the Devourer’s gut. A steady flow of his essence seeped out of the wound as the Devourer coughed and crawled. This time Khorne growled in triumphed to the sky as the essence of the Devourer touched his feet. 

“Pathetic HUMAN!” he then raised both of his weapons to finish the battle but before he could deal the final blow, he felt something was seeping out of him. He didn’t know what it was but it made him weaker. He lurched unsteadily and used his weapons to balance himself; all the while the Devourer was already rising and twirling his swords in his hands. His wound was gone and he was already preparing an attack.

“What is the matter blood god? Has these long years made you weary?” the Devourer taunted.

Khorne’s face contorted into a raging bull. He rose with a frenzy that only a blood god can summon. With sword and hammer he barraged the Devourer with attacks at the head, chest, arms, feet, etc. The Devourer, with unnatural dexterity, blocked all of the attacks simultaneously. Then the two ran, hailing and blocking the attacks of their opponent as their treads lead them outside the crater. The Devourer swipe his two swords at both directions towards Khorne’s head but the blood god ducked and swerved his hammer at the legs of the Devourer while bringing his flaming sword over his head to protect it from any attack. The Devourer jumped as the hammer swipe at where his legs were seconds ago. He brought one his swords down to attack the head of the blood god as he somersaulted over him. But a metal clang echoed through the air as the Devourer landed behind Khorne. Khorne turned around and attacked the Devourer with his flaming sword while the Devourer blocked it with one of his claymores. And the melee started again. Their footsteps or rather, strides led them to crumbling buildings, empty streets, cowering crowds who survived the shockwave and even to other arenas as they hailed and blocked their opponent’s attacks. No sooner did they entered one of the arenas did it crumbled down to dust as their battle was now making the planet tremble. Every single swipe and every single block sent shockwaves all over the planet as their weapons clashed again and again. But something was happening to Khorne. As the moments pass by, his movements were getting slower but manageable; the Devourer on the other hand was getting faster and was beginning to blur. Khorne roared into the sky again and brought his hammer down with a sickening crunch creating another but small shockwave that sent the Devourer soaring away from him. He bounced off the ground a couple of times before impacting on one the buildings that was a kilometer away from the battle. Khorne chuckled but his mighty legs gave way to the unexplained weariness. He had to use both of his weapons to keep him from falling to the ground. The building where he saw the Devourer crashed into blew up and sent a mushroom cloud of reddish and ruinous dust into the sky. The ground began to shake and Khorne struggled to get up but the moment he lifted his face to see the cause of the tremors, the Devourer was already in front of him and was already swerving a ghastly and glowing hammer towards his face. BANG! Khorne flew backwards. His colossal frame dug into the earth, creating a tunnel of gravel as the force of the attack compelled his body to propel even further. Another mushroom cloud soared into the sky as the body of Khorne halted and created another crater. The irreverent armour of Khorne was shattered. He could not believe it. His body was already frail and withering as if something sucking his strength away. He could barely lift his finger. The earth was beginning to tremble again and that signaled the coming of the Devourer. Indeed, the Devourer stopped at the boundary of the 12 kilometer size crater. He slowly walked into the crater towards the broken and weak body of the blood god. Standing like an executioner over his supposed victim, the Devourer placed his deathly hammer on top of the blood god’s head.

“Any last words?” the Devourer whispered wearily.

“How did you defeat me?”

“Remember my essence that seeped out of my wounds? They touched your filthy treads when you created a gash on my gut. That caused your downfall.”

“I do not understand.” Khorne growled.

“There is nothing to understand daemon for WE are unfathomable.” the Devourer lifted his hammer high up into the air.

“NOOOOOO!!!!” a colossal figure smashed into the Devourer. It had great leathery wings and it wielded a bloody axe while its face could make an Imperial citizen claw its eyes out by just looking at it. 

“An’ggrath?” Khorne was startled.

“TAKE HIM!!!” An’ggrath roared to someone Khorne could not see as he parried a silver spear of the Devourer. Immediately Khorne phased into the earth and saw a glimpse of An’ggrath being skewered by the silver spear of the Devourer before arriving on one of Nurgle’s plague planets.

Lords of change surrounded him as Slaanesh and Nurgle hurried to his side. 

“You’re lucky Tzeentch’s greater daemons weren’t driven mad when they saw the Devourer.” Nurgle told Khorne with the same and rare concerned tone.

“How did you know its name?” Khorne then remembered the lords of change surrounding him “Never mind.”

“Where is Tzeentch?” Khorne growled as he rose with fervor. He was surprise with the fresh strength and battle lust. “Why?” he asked as he brandished a new blasphemous sword out of thin air.

“The Devourer’s aura was sucking on your essence as you fought him and when his essence touched your feet, the battle you started was already lost. And that led to your first defeat as the blood god.” Slaanesh said with a sly smile. Khorne retaliated with a kick towards Slaanesh’s groin but the pleasure god was fast and agile and he avoided the otherwise, painful boot.

“That is enough!”shouted Nurgle, the ever paternal of the four.

“Where is Tzeentch?” Khorne asked again.

“Over there” one of the lords of change pointed to a smoky mountain no too far from where they were gathered. Khorne could make out the writhing and screaming figure of Tzeentch. He was bound on the mountain judging by his struggle. 

Khorne then remembered something. “Is it true?” he asked one of the lords of change.

“What is my lord?” the greater daemon bowed in reverence.

“Are there others?”

“Yes my lord.”​_​
*(End of Flashback)*​
“Others? What others” Valdor asked perplexed.

“Chaos gods Valdor; outside your galaxy.” interjectd the 1st.

“Outside?” the eyes of Valdor widened.

“You can’t honestly believe that there are no daemons beyond your galaxy Valdor?” said the 3rd with a smile that revealed his own canine teeth.

“The taint of Chaos is too much to bear” whispered Valdor unto himself. Valdor then remembered something “You haven’t answered my other question Imperceptus.”

The fake Emperor then tilted his head to his right and gave Valdor a quizzical look.

“Why have you come here?”

“Finally, disclose your plan brother.” came the uplifted whisper of the 1st. 

The fake Emperor’s visage dissolve into tiny creatures and the Imperceptus’s true form returned. 

“We have come here to propose an alliance.” 

“An alliance?”

“Yes, against our masters.”

A resonance of silence overwhelmed the entirety of the Sanctum Imperialis. “Against the Unknown?!” Valdor couldn’t control himself from shouting. “ARE YOU MAD?!” 

“Get on with it brother, I am tired of the all the suspense. Are we only to recruit the Imperium?” came the disappointed whisper of the 3rd.

“Not only the Imperium brothers.” The 4th then faced his comrades “With the Tau Empire as well” he smiled at the surprised faces of his brothers “and with all the other sentient beings, we shall invade the universe of the Unknown and we ourselves shall become their end.”

His brothers then laughed, filling the Sanctum Imperialis with their echoes as they raised their left hands in the air. 

“Finally, a plan worthy of praise for all the millennia we have spent in doing their deeds.” shouted the 1st.

“We couldn’t agree more.” the 2nd and 3rd approved. 

“Deeds? What deeds?” Valdor asked who was out of place.

“The visions that you have seen” the 4th whisper reminded Valdor “About the races you know and the others that you didn’t know. Our tasks were to annihilate the majority of their military might and leave the remainder of their meager numbers for our masters to personally ‘take care’ of.”

“But why Imperceptus? My Emperor killed all of you. Why help us?”

“Your Emperor killed only our bodies Valdor but not our spirits. In the spirit realm the Unknown captured and enslaved the spirits of our loved ones and forced us to do their bidding. But something happened back then that caused us our freedom from this damning bondage. And that is why we have called upon your aide but most importantly the aide of your Emperor.”

“But he’s asleep.”

“Yes and because of that we have to find the Senseis.”

“Senseis?”

“His descendents Valdor.”

“I believe you are referring to the Primarchs.”

“No Valdor, the senseis are his biological children. The Primarchs were engineered to be like him. The senseis inherited his talents as a powerful psyker and we must sac…”	

A cold and chilling aura suddenly overwhelmed the Sanctum Imperialis. In a blink of an eye Valdor phased out of reality with the four Imperceptuses and appeared in front of the Golden Throne. The four Imperceptuses immediately crouched on the ground with their teeth bared and dribbling. Their claws on their right hand were extending to their limits while the jagged blades on their left were at the ready. Valdor needn’t asked what was going on for he recognized the chilling sensation. 

“So? This was your plan all along.” A chilly whisper echoed across the Sanctum Imperialis.

Valdor grabbed a guardian spear that was lying not too far from him; how it got there he did not know but he thanked the Emperor for the weapon. He quickly assumed a combat stance behind the crouching Imperceptuses; his heartbeat racing. 

“It was very wise to trick me into thinking that your intentions were to kill the Emperor.” the same Unknown warrior from Valdor’s vision appeared in front of the massive doors of the throne room. Valdor’s eyes widened in fear as he saw the warrior. “But I have to congratulate you for your achievement.” He then unsheathed his sword while a shield appeared on his left arm.

“VALDOR!” growled the 4th whisper without turning to face him. “GET READY FOR THE FIGHT OF YOUR LIFE!” the three growled in unison at the remark of the fourth. 

“DON”T DIE TOO EASILY HUMAN!” the 1st growled as he turned to face him with his glowing eyes.

“I won’t” Valdor countered with fealty.

The Unknown warrior then charged towards them with remarkable speed. The four leapt into the air to meet him head on while Valdor charged and roared, possibly for the last time, “FOR THE EMPEROR!”

The entire palace shook and the Astronomican’s signal collapsed. ​
_*(Chapter 7)
“Anxiety haunts the minds of the Emperor’s warriors
While integrity dwells in the minds of the Inquisitors
Both parties are now entering the palace with one conviction:
‘They will salvage the Emperor without hesitation’”…
*_​


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

The tone of this chapter was inspired greatly by Dirge's work (Frozen North) and by other remarkable writers of fanfiction in this site... Comments... Whether good or bad are welcome... Hehehe...:victory::grin:


----------



## Unknown Primarch

very good chapter there. its moved the story nicely and yet another cliff hanger of a ending. keep up the work because its very good.


----------



## The Sullen One

Wow, that's all I can say mate. Even though this isn't my favourite style of story or even what I'd think of as being the style of 40K, I like it, and only wish I could write as well. Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Men... I can't believe this chapter has 25 pages in my PC... I changed my style a bit... Got some few surprises... Hehehe... Hope u like it...:victory: And oh yeah... No one actually saw my mistake in my first chapter... I typed Iron Fists instead of Imperial Fists... Hehehe:grin:


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Chapter 7*

_*(Chapter 7)
“Anxiety haunts the minds of the Emperor’s warriors
While Integrity dwells in the minds of the Inquisitors
Both parties are now entering the palace with one conviction:
‘They will salvage the Emperor without hesitation’”…
*_​
*Location: Galaxy AES4146 (Lagoon Nebula)
Segmentum: N/A
System: N/A

Races: Highly Advance
Races Annihilated: 1,579,372
Races Spared: Only Humans 

Force: 17th Outer-rim Crusader Fleet
249,489,999,787,995 warriors and armoured columns
Composing of: 
2324th – 22,892nd IG regiments 
3,289th- 10,287th Penal Legions
9,802nd-12,334th Titan Legions
Exercitus Legions (not in entirety): 
Space Wolves
Blood Ravens
Imperial Fists
Dark Angels 
Raven Guard 
Black Templars 
Scythes of the Emperor​
Casualties at present:
Imperial Guard: 10,000,000,000
Penal Legions: 500,000,000,000
Titans: 5
Imperial ships: 10,000
Adeptus Exercitus: 200,000
Adeptus Exercitus’ Fleet: 2,000

Worlds Conquered: 196,058,573,890
Technologies Acquired: Substantial
Traitors within the crusaders: None
Traitors within the annexed worlds: Substantial​*
Bolter rounds filled the air now and then as he crouched behind a concrete wall. The stench of decay and burning metal filled his nostrils as he held his weapon with fervor just in case those zealots came close. The footsteps of marines behind him were carrying the wounded from the first battle. Though he could not see their faces he knew the horror written all over them. Their agonizing screams further affirmed his assumption as they filled the air; a not so encouraging sound for the morale of the rest. An alien medic with pitch black eyes hovered over him as he tried to treat the marine’s wounds. A shot rang out in the open. The marine quickly yanked the alien down and the bolter missed the alien’s head by a hair strand and punctured a hole in the wall. A small explosion filled their ears as the bolter detonated a few meters outside the building. The marine and the alien looked at each other in the eyes as their chests rose and fell from the sudden adrenaline rush. The alien then grabbed something from his belt hidden under his mantle of wearied cloth. It was a huge syringe filled with orange liquid. He then injected the liquid in one of the ports of the marine’s exo-suit with one of his hands that had two opposable thumbs. The marine’s suit created a whirring sound and he sighed with relief.

“Thank you friend.” he said to the alien.

“I should be the one thanking you marine.” the alien reminded him “This should keep you in shape till the reinforcements come, if they would ever come at all.” the alien whispered to him telepathically and tapped his exo-suit as it covered its face with a dirty shroud. It stooped low and ambled towards the part of the room where it would be safe from the snipers. He then straightened up and created a bright prism on his wrists that gently hummed. The alien used the psi-blade to slice a metal pipe that was jutting out of what’s left of the roof of the room where they were stationed. The prism went through the pipe like it was cotton. The sliced pipe made a clang as it landed. The alien then picked up the pipe and attended to a soldier who was begging for relief from the gaping hole on his bleeding thigh.

“Reinforcements?” the marine thought. “In one week’s time, there will be nothing left for them to reinforce to.” He then inched his temple out of the opening where he hailed the zealots with bullets hours ago. Everything in front of their building was “no man’s land”. Tanks and walkers of all shape and sizes lay in ruin and bodies littered the ground. Another shot rang out from a distance and he instantly hid for cover. A round this time didn’t went through the concrete wall. Seconds later, a small explosion rocked the building causing gravel and dust to fall from the battered roof.

“Athel! Would you fucking stopped popping your head now and then!” the angry face of Sergeant Getteroe billowed at him amongst those who were crouching with him behind the concrete wall. His features were marring his well and handsome face. 

“Sorry sir. I was just checking if the bastards went home.” Athel spoke with a smile. The men and even the Sergeant chuckled at his remark. Athel gripped his weapon tightly and thought _“Even in these darkest moments, we men need to laugh once in a while, especially when faced with an unrelenting force this regime has ever faced.”_ He took an intake of breath and exposed his upper frame. Several red dots appeared on his exo-suit but he didn’t care. He took aim. The liquid that the alien medic injected him earlier worked really well. He saw the popping head of one of the snipers that was roughly five clicks away and squeezed the trigger of his weapon. A bullet then shot out of the muzzle of his gun and speeded its way to its target. He quickly ducked before the fanatical snipers could pull their triggers. A high-pitch scream echoed across the battle field and brought satisfaction to Athel’s ears as he sat down and exhaled with relief. “One less zealot to worry about.” 

“ATTENTION ON DECK!” a lieutenant shouted amongst the wounded. The men turned their heads towards him. His exo-suit was spotless and gleaming. His face was young and ever ready. The men heaved a sigh “Another green.” they thought. “Greens” are soldiers that were young, inexperience, never participated in a single battle, always doing everything by the book and worse they have never killed any man before; much less a zealot. 

“Do you mind lieutenant?” Sergeant Getteroe shouted at the lieutenant “Snipers are waiting for us to make that kind of mistake beyond this concrete wall.” the men chuckled again as the face of the lieutenant turned red.

“Not at all Sergeant” an old and familiar voice reached their ears. The jolliness from the men’s faces vanished when they heard the voice. When the owner finally stepped into the building, all of the soldiers saluted him while crouching. 

“General Mcintyre, it is an honor sir!” Sergeant Getteroe can hardly suppress his uplifted voice.

“Please sergeant, the honor is mine.” the general smiled back and placed one of his hands on his chest and bowed in reverence to the men in front of him. “To be amongst the brave and few who are ceaselessly defending the capital is an event worthy of remembrance.” immediately the atmosphere changed and Athel himself could feel the sensation.

“Can you inform me of the current situation sergeant?” came the order of the general as he straightened up.

“Sir yes sir! Athel, you’re in charge.” the sergeant then stooped low and ambled towards the general to avoid the chance of losing his head while Athel crawled towards the men to take his place.

“405th armoured brigade met heavy resistance towards the north sir from the zealot’s own armoured column.” the sergeant spoke as he stood up.

“Hmmm” the general pondered and folded his arms.

“But the reinforcements from our allies and the rest of our forces are travelling here as we speak….” the sergeant was still bombarding the general when one of the men whispered to Athel: “Hey Athel, did you see the armoured columns of these zealots?”

Athel rolled his eyes as he recognized the voice that belongs to Dan; one of the worthless pieces of shit in his company; a green. Athel himself was once a green but like all greens in his company the war made them veterans of several battles but Dan and a handful of others were the occasional dolts who didn’t want to leave their “greenness” behind. “No Dan, why?” Athel reluctantly replied

“Well you see my friend saw one of their armoured columns. And you couldn’t call them armoured columns because their soldiers were like robots that…”

“We have our own robots Dan.” Athel reminded him.

“So what? Have you seen those somersaulting 20 ft over a tank while gunning it down?” Dan was protesting like a child; eager for attention.

He did get the attention of the whole company as Athel’s eyes and together with the others widened in shock “20 ft?” he thought. None of them really saw much of the armoured columns of the zealots. They would often hear rumors about jumping metal monsters with eyes that glowed icy blue and emitted small vapors from their sockets from the other battles that were raging across their planet. Few of the survivors rarely report a sane statement as to what happened to their armoured columns when the zealots attacked them.

“Whoever was your friend Dan, he was crazy.” Athel rebuked him.

“I’m telling you men, he saw their infantry transform to these metal monsters that were 20ft high and started hailing them with gunfire while jumping all over the place.” Dan went through as much as to imitate the jumping of their enemy; almost exposing his torso. Athel had to yank him down with such force that a yelp escaped Dan’s mouth.

“Dan, one more word about those bastards and I’ll blow your fucking head off.” Athel warned him while he placed the muzzle of his gun on Dan’s temple.

“Shit Athel! Cool men. I was just voicing my assumptions” Dan shoved the weapon away.

“Well don’t!” Athel heatedly whispered back. The men nodded in unison.

“I’m telling you men, those zealots.” Dan continued despite Athel’s protest. “They’re not human.”

Athel was about to elbow Dan’s face when one of them asked: “Not human?”

“Since when did a human have two hearts and two sets of lungs?” 

“Two hearts?!” the one who asked exclaimed.

“Human or not, we will see to it that they will taste the bitter flavor of defeat.” The men cocked their heads toward the general. “I can see that you are all troubled about the details of Daniels’ stories about the massacres of several panzer brigades.” All of the men stayed silent, including the sergeant and the lieutenant as the general took a few steps closer to the men but offering no chance whatsoever to the snipers.

“We have seen the zealot’s technology and were amazed by their state of advancement. But we were also terrified of their various innovations that pushed the limits of human potential far beyond our own endeavors.” The general cleared his throat and continued on “When we first saw their fleet entering our galaxy, invasion of course, was our assumption and hell, we were right. But we never calculated the scale of their invasion force, so we sent a sizable fleet to intercept and destroy them. When the fleet exited from their jump, communications were disrupted and we never heard from them again and that was when the first zealots were seen attacking our allies’ planets. We sent another force to aid them while massing our own armies just in case they also jumped on us.” the general stopped and ordered the lieutenant to get him a chair. The lieutenant ran to the other room and grabbed a chair. He brought the chair back to the general in a heartbeat; he was clearly eager for the story to continue, as were the men. When the general sat on the chair he continued his narration: “They did eventually. And our fleet was nothing compared to the millions of ships that composed of their fleet asking for our immediate surrender to their god. (Scoffs) Can you believe it?” a sarcastic smile appeared on the general’s face “A race so advance and they are still serving a god?” the men nodded in agreement. “But hell, we fought anyway. And that was when they appeared to help us.” The general pointed at the alien who treated Athel a while ago. The alien turned towards the general and bowed in respect. “Who would’ve thought the whole galaxy was now massing and uniting their armies to fight these zealots with us? But the past is the past. Even when all of us were fighting them a decade ago, their army was too gigantic for even all of us to defeat and more and more of our allies were completely annihilated. And here we are now cornered in our own homes.” The general then pondered as the faces of the men were overcome with sadness. “‘Home’, a word that can no longer describe our planet. These zealots have bombarded this world back to the Stone Age.” The general saw the long faces of the men and clenched his fists “But we are still here!” he suddenly shouted. The men raised their heads in surprise as the general’s tone changed from weariness to complete alertness”And when every single one of you is still alive” he pointed his finger to each one of their faces with a visage of courage and valor, “the beauty of our planet will never be forgotten, nor our culture, or our identity. Remember them men. Remember our comrade-in-arms who died fighting with you and especially our families that now lie and wait in the underground bunkers; waiting for us to return. Waiting to see the smile of victory written across our faces.” the general’s speech slowly pierced the hearts of the men with patriotism and bravery. Unable to shed a tear but nevertheless he yearned to; Athel looked around and was astonished with the reaction of the men. They were steadfast and a fire was burning in their eyes “Let us make them remember men.” The general suddenly continued “that we are the Marine Corp and nothing in this universe can just take away our home without paying the price.” The sergeant beside the general suddenly touched his ear, he was receiving a transmission. The men on the other hand were now immersed in the general’s speech. “There will come a time gentlemen, when we and together with our allies shall let them know the price of merciless annihilation and that price is annihilation itself and we shall show them that we can die for that price, for that cause and when united, they can never defeat us.” the general stopped his oration and silence followed. The men then pierced the silence with their voices of affirmation. They shouted “FREEDOM!”, “LIFE!” and “VICTORY!” The general sighed and sat in silence amongst their cheers. His task was done. He could see it in their eyes that his speech has emboldened them; to fight a war that can only promise defeat.

He was the first to kill a zealot in his company and was first to see the grotesque natures of their bodies. Organs that spit acid, two hearts, and two sets of lungs and among others that grants the zealots superhuman strength and speed and even, longevity. Their technology was so advanced that even their exo-suits and machines were loyal to these zealots. And if even captured, the machines would self-destruct and hence they could never retrieve anything that could counter the zealot’s weaponry. _“How could we defeat these monsters?”_ he thought. The sergeant bent down to whisper in the general’s ear. The message that the sergeant whispered changed his mind about their bleak chance of a victory; maybe there was hope. 

Three words opened his eyes to conquest. Three words that could tip the balance of this war and three words that could embolden the men to laugh at death’s face _“Reinforcements have arrived.” _

“Gentlemen!” the general stood up and cocked his pistol. “The time has come to show these zealots what we are made of.”

BANG! Shockwaves rocked the building. The men then stood up and see what was the source of the sound and they saw the zealot snipers running for their lives as drop pods possessing alien designs the size of houses landed on their previous positions. Four legs then jutted out of the drop pods creating metallic and clanking sounds as they lifted the pods up high into the air. The gun ports of the walkers glowed menacingly and then fired at the fleeing zealots. Their screams were drowned by the cheer of the marines as the newcomers slice them to pieces with their laser beams. The walkers of their allies have arrived. No sooner than that, drop pods bearing the insignia of their race landed near their building. The pods opened and out came soldiers wearing their exo-suits.

A soldier from the drop pods entered the building and saluted the general who returned the greeting. “1000th infantry division sir at your service. The 405th and 315th armoured brigades are now bombarding the zealots from the south and north. Armoured columns and Infantry division of the 800th to 900th are now making planetfall while the coalition fleet above our planet are now fighting the zealot’s fleet as we speak.” the soldier informed them.

The men were further emboldened by the latest info and the general could see it in their eyes. “COME ON MEN!” he shouted as he approached one of the openings of the building followed by the sergeant and the lieutenant. “LET US MAKE THEM REMEMBER!” he raised his weapon as the soldiers readied themselves. “THAT WE ARE THE MARINE CORPS!” they shouted in approval. “LET US FIGHT FOR OUR FAMILIES!” they shouted again. “OUR FRIENDS!” they shouted again with more fervor. “AND MORE!…. FOR THE DOMINION!” the men shouted their hearts out and poured out of the building’s openings with weapons at the ready as more drop pods carrying the Dominion’s tank division rained from the sky. The alien warriors with their psi-blades did the same and charged towards the zealots that massed beyond the drop pods. The marines joined their tanks, allies and walkers. “FOR THE DOMINION!” Athel shouted as he took aim and squeezed the trigger of his weapon. 

The zealots on the other hand charged towards them shouting “FOR THE EMPEROR!” and the two armies clashed as the Exercitus’ drop pods fell directly on top of the two armies. BANG! BANG! BANG! They crashed onto the ground. Out of them poured hundreds of thousands of Exercitus bearing power armours with different hues while the apocalypses and executioner tanks fired their lascannons as they exited the drop pods. Beyond the raining gargantuan pods were the Imperial Guardsmen encased within their NSA armours charging; all the while bearing the visages of death as they fired their plasma weaponry. 

One drop pod fell directly on top of Athel’s comrades. Most of them were crushed while Athel and a handful of others were thrown backwards by the impact of the pod. He landed painfully on the ground and a groan escaped his mouth. His senses were numbing as bolters and bullets were whizzing around him. An agonizing scream then roused his senses to their full height “DAN!” he thought. Thousands more exited the pod to join the battle. From their side, walkers and tanks of all shape and sizes marched towards the Imperium’s forces barraging them with shells and beams of all colors. 

“SPACE MARINES ATTACK!” a zealot screamed behind him. Athel quickly grabbed his gun and shot the zealot on the chest. The zealot bearing an emblem of a raven with a drop of blood in the center looked at his chest with disbelief and fell to the ground. Athel rose as dust and smoke limited his field of vision. So he pulled the trigger of his weapon without aiming, he then heard a couple of screams after his volley. Unsure if he actually hit his enemies, he stayed as low as he can and traced the source of the scream of his comrade. A loud mechanical clanking sound echoed behind Athel, it was like metal banging against metal. After a few seconds the sounds vanished and were replaced by a deep mechanical voice that roared over the battlefield “For the Emperor!” and the ground shook. Athel looked up and he saw a dark gigantic robot that bore a black cross. He then jumped as the robot attacked him; piercing the ground with it claws in the process. A walker of his allies saw the fanatical robot and fired at it. The beams sliced through the metal frame like it was butter and the robot fell to the ground crumbling to pieces before exploding. Athel didn’t saw the demise of the robot though, for he all of his senses were obsessed in searching for his comrade amidst the battle and finally found him crawling from the pod; leaving his lower part behind. His entrails were draping the ground with his blood as he screamed for aid. Two of Athel’s comrades reached Dan first but they stood up and emptied their magazines at a nine foot tall figure with a glowing hammer and bore a chalk *********** armour and an emblem of a sword with raven wings on his shoulder pads. Though the Dominion marines wore an exo-suit that made them taller and bulkier than any human, these zealots were just too gigantic. The Dominion marines charged at the colossal figure as he shouted “FEAR DENIES FAITH!” The figure quickly matched their speed, despite its huge frame and swung his hammer hitting one of the marines and sent him flying elsewhere. But Athel surmised that he was already dead, judging by the way his body flew. The other marine grabbed his hammer and tried to shoot the zealot’s head. The zealot parried the weapon away with such force that the weapon flew from his clutches and so the marine used both of his hands to yank the hammer away from the zealot. The zealot suddenly let go of the hammer. The marine was caught off guard and with the hammer’s tremendous weight, he stumbled to the ground. The zealot wasted no time and jabbed the marine’s body with his now glowing fists. The marine’s body writhed in the most unusual ways under the attacks. Blood oozed from all of his orifices as the zealot pummeled him again and again. The zealot then delivered a bone crushing punch to his face and the marine’s body went limp. The zealot stood as he heard a cocking gun behind his head. He turned to see his demise as the bullet of Athel’s gun blew his head to pieces. 

“DAN!” Athel quickly ran to his comrade.

“ARGGHH!!! HELP ME!” Dan screamed as Athel knelt beside him.

“Cover us.” the alien medic appeared and knelt beside Athel as he searched his belt for a syringe.

Dan stopped screaming as he noticed Athel beside him and the alien medic “Athel, I knew you’d come for me.” he spoke between sobs as blood was seeping out of his mouth.

“Don’t talk Dan; you’re losing a lot of blood.” Athel shouted as he took aim through the smoke and killed another zealot with his gun.

“I’m dying am I?” Dan was now crying frantically as the alien medic injected him with painkillers.

“No you’re not! NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP!” Athel shouted again as he hailed an incoming band of zealots.

“STOP FOR NOONE!” the zealots screamed as five Colossi blocked their path and fired their lasers. Athel blinked and the zealots disappeared. He thought the Colossi burned them to a crisp. But he was proven wrong when 12 metal monstrosities appeared through the smoke and chopped the walkers to pieces. Athel grabbed another magazine and inserted it in his gun. He fired it and felt a shockwave on the ground. He turned and saw five siege tanks on a hill that were firing like there was no tomorrow. Their projectiles pierced through the air and destroyed 7 of the metal monstrosities while the remaining 5 ran and jumped all over the battlefield and eliminated the distance between them and the siege tanks with ease. But the automatons were forced to retreat as a squadron of Vikings in the air hailed them with lanzer torpedoes from the sky. Gravel and dirt flew everywhere as the projectiles battered the ground but not their targets. The Vikings then transformed to their ground forms. Landing heavily in front of the siege tanks, they barraged the guardsmen with their twin gatling cannons. The automatons created shields to protect them from the barrage of the terra-formed Vikings. A group of smaller walkers appeared out of thin air behind the automatons and fired at their legs. The automatons didn’t notice their joints melting from the volleys of the small walkers. When the automatons tried to charge towards the Vikings, their frames gave way and made a groaning sound that turned to an earsplitting crash when their bodies made contact with the battered earth. The Stalkers then vanished to aid their other comrades elsewhere.

“Everything’s gonna be alright Dan!” Athel assured him though impossibility was written all over his face as he emptied another magazine.

“Tell Amy and her family that I died like a hero Athel.” Dan grabbed the cloth of the alien thinking it was Athel “Tell her that I love her… Tell her…” Dan’s head blew up in front of Athel and the alien’s face; covering them with his blood and brain matter. 

“Only through the destruction of our enemies do we earn our salvation.” The pair heard a cold voice from the mist of dirt and smoke. A figure clad in power armour who had the same emblem as the zealot sniper emerged, holding a staff that was engulfed in lightning.

Anger raced through all of his nerve endings as Athel thought “Salvation?!” ARGHHH!!!!” Athel roared and together with the alien, they charged at the figure. The Librarian waved his hand and the two flew towards the opposite direction. They landed painfully on the ground as a Thor emerged behind them and barraged the Librarian with its cannons. The Librarian struck the ground with the end of his staff and a force field of some kind appeared and protected him from the projectiles of the Thor. The Thor then struggled to position itself in front of the pair to shield them from the Librarian’s impending attack. The alien medic saw this and quickly rose. He sprinted towards the Thor’s back and used it as a platform to jump high up into the air as the metal goliath pummeled the Librarian with its weapons. 

The Librarian waved his staff in an arch motion and all the projectiles mysteriously flew back to their owner and the Thor crumbled. The Librarian smirked with pride but it was a brief victory for the alien medic landed in front of him as if on cue. The Librarian felt the psi-blades pierced his chest as the alien medic looked into his eyes with rage and whispered: “For the Xel’ Naga!” As the Librarian kneeled with disbelief on his features, Athel walked up to him and aimed his gun at the Librarian’s temple. “Through YOUR destruction will we earn our SALVATION, ZEALOT!” Athel pulled the trigger and the bullet bored a hole through the Librarian’s head. 

The beams and bolter fire intensified as the ground shook so violently that even the walkers of the Protoss were struggling to maintain their balance. Reapers landed near the pair as they struggled again as another tremor rocked the planet. Then Athel saw the general. He and the Protosss zealot ran towards him; avoiding bolters, bullets and beams during their sprint. When they got to him he was pinpointing strategic positions on his holo map to the tanks and walkers in the battlefield. A series of “roger that”, “affirmative” and “yes sir” then reached the general’s com. Athel and the alien then saw the walkers and tanks that the general ordered and all hailed the zealots simultaneously; ripping a hole in the zealot’s ranks. The general then proceeded in pushing the Imperium’s forces even further. But a stray message from the Imperium’s communications stemmed the general’s attempts _“(Static)… (static)… Titan... (static)…deployed….(static)”_. The general’s face turned ghostly white. He looked once at Athel who was taken aback by his ghastly expression and then towards the alien. He then started ordering all of their forces to move to coordinates that were beyond the horizon; shouting hysterically during his endeavor. When the walkers and tanks heeded his command and went beyond the horizon, immediately his com was flooded by varying messages “Mother mercy!”, “What the hell is that?” “Sir! It’s too big!”, “We need to retreat!” and “FALL BACK!”. “FORWARD MARINES!” the general shouted back “I DON’T CARE HOW BIG IT IS! JUST BRING IT DOWN!” Athel didn’t see the general so panic-stricken before. The gentle and patriotic demeanor was gone and was replaced with a face of dread. The Protoss zealot started becoming hysterical too. His head was filled with the voices of his comrades; all shouting “The dreaded goliath has come!” He quickly ran towards his comrades and all them charged with their remaining walkers as the squadrons in the air zoomed towards the horizon and release all of their armaments on something Athel could not see. But something was wrong. There was no sense in their movement. All were charging as one but there was no bravery, no valor, no unity, but only desperation. And then something emerged from the horizon.

“Mother mercy” Athel himself could help but whisper in dread as the thing that they were bombarding was a humanoid metal monstrosity that was over eight hundred feet tall. Athel has never seen anything so gigantic. A colossal fortress with turrets and spires was situated above its head that had eyes that were as red as hell. Its arms were as wide as battle cruisers that had menacing cannons and its legs were so huge that you could fit fifty Vikings in them. Its towering height blocked the sun completely as it walked towards them. The attempt of even ambling created groaning sounds that drowned all of the explosions and gunfire all over the battlefield. It then halted as the alliance forces reached it and fired all they had at the goliath. Siege tanks pummeled its thick armoured legs while the Warprays tried to slice it arms. The turrets on the fortress suddenly went online and shot the Warprays down; one by one. Walkers and the Protoss zealots aided the siege tanks in at least maiming one of its legs so it would be destroyed by its own size. The cannons on its arms glowed and the alliance intensified their attacks even further. Suddenly, hatches on the heels of the goliath opened and out came Terminators armed with glowing hammers and plasma weaponries. Imperial Guardsmen, who stealthily placed themselves amongst their enemies before the Terminators’ attack, emerged amongst the alliance with their NSA armours and laid destruction in their wake; further increasing the disruption amongst the alliance’s ranks. 

The forces of the Imperium proved invaluable for the Titan because its weapons were now fully charged. The cannons fired and the alliance could only watch as the beams reached the capital city. A blinding glow overwhelmed half of the alliance’s forces on the ground and even in the air. Athel shielded his eyes as thoughts of his love ones raced through his mind. The glow then slowly waned and their city was reduced to a crater. Athel’s eyes flooded with tears as the cannons glowed again and worse still; their forces beneath the goliath’s treads were losing. “LAUNCH ALL OF THEM!” Athel heard the general’s scream. 

“Nuclear launch detected.” his com informed him. Immediately, all of the forces of the Protoss activated their shields and the rest of the alliance forces seek refuge under the protective force fields while their squadrons soared upward into space as a swarm of nuclear rockets soared towards the goliath. The forces of the Imperium charged towards the protective bubble of the alliance as the goliath fired at the swarm. The sky glowed again and an explosion soon followed that almost ripped the planet apart. A vast mushroom cloud soared towards the sky as a shockwave threw the Imperium’s forces like pathetic ragged dolls. The shockwave travelled all over the planet and died at the poles of the heavenly body. The Protoss then deactivated their shields. The squadron of Vikings hurriedly returned from space and landed on the ground to serve as front liners for their army as the Phoenixes, Banshees and Warp Rays covered the sky. The mushroom cloud waned and disappeared but the Titan was still there; all battered up. All of their dreaded faces then turned into empty victorious visages when the goliath tumbled down and created a mighty crash. Not a cheer pierced the air or victorious shout. Only cries of pain as the Dominion Marines faced what was left of their home and of their love ones.

“ALL SHALL FEAR THE EMPEROR’S NAME!” a roar drowned their cries and the ground shook again. Their heads turned towards the horizon and their hearts sank even further. Over the horizon, behind the remains of the goliath, were hundreds of varying Titans that were all marching towards them; the smallest Titan towered over the Protoss’ walkers by a hundred feet. 

It was laid in front of them and they knew it but could hardly voice it that this was there end. Their families were dead, all of the Terran’s nuclear missiles were used and they were now receiving a transmission from a ship before static filled their coms; a transmission that says “The coalition fleet has been annihilated”. The ground shook again but they stood still. Sorrow and despair overwhelmed their hearts. They can’t even look at the Titans that were now joined by a fresh wave of Imperial forces that were marching beneath their treads. There was no hope.

“CHAAAAAAAARGE!!!!!!” their heads cocked towards Athel who was yelling his heart out. His eyes were full of fire and of hatred; but his heart was full of despair. He then ran. He unloaded all of his bullets at the goliaths and grabbed another magazine and fired some more. He wanted to die. To stop the pain that overwhelmed him. He wanted it all to end to see their faces again; his brother, his sister and the woman of his life. Emptying another magazine, another shout filled the air.

“FORWARD!!!!” Athel turned and saw the general shouting; his face possessed the same fire but like Athel, he knew they will never win. And so the entire army heeded his command. The Dominion’s forces and together with the Protoss’s rushed towards their doom as the Titans opened fire. They fought hard. They killed and struggled every inch of the way towards the goliaths. They battled for their lives, for their love ones that died but they never even reached the Titans as the Exercitus, Lightnings, Marauders, Thunderhawks, Dreadnoughts, Executioners, Apocalypses and NSA armours obliterated every single one of them. 

Their zeal wasn’t enough. Their drive was miniscule and like the others before them, their alliance fell before the forces of the Imperium; another galaxy for the Emperor of Mankind.​
*Location: Triton Class Battleship Undeniable Truth
Army: Inquisition
Role: Reviving the “worthy”
*

“This one killed fifty of the Emperor’s finest.” A high-pitch mechanical voice filled the ears of a human or rather an Exercitus inside a tube. His body was covered by scars and wounds that were rapidly healing amidst the cold neon liquid that filled the stasis chamber. But the liquid was also doing something else. Inside him were multiple organs that his body did not recognize and the liquid was speeding up the process of their maturity and coercing his body to accept them. Another heart, another set of lungs, an organ in his head that can induce parts of his body to slumber and then a pair in his mouth that were producing acid as he thought _“Who am I? Why am I here? Why can’t I see?”_ as the voice accidentally kicked his consciousness to life. Another entered the room; he quickly surmised when the familiar sound of an opening door reached his heightened ears. A pair of footsteps echoed throughout the room. They made a clanking sound whenever the owner ambled to a certain place or to another.  

“Really? What makes him worthy?” A deep and cheerful voice responded. He then heard some fingers tapping on the tube that he could not see; the Exercitus assumed that the owner of the fingers was the one who entered. 

“He killed them with his bare hands.” the mechanical voice countered.

“Then he is a fine addition to my lord’s legion.” the cheerful one surmised.

”What gives you the right brother to take him?” another deep but venerable voice responded. The Exercitus was taken aback, he didn’t sense the owner of that voice since the cheerful one entered. 

“Why do we always need to squabble around with whoever takes who brother?” the one nearest to his tube asked jokingly. 

“We have been doing this for the past five centuries brother, it has grown to a tradition.” this one finished with a chuckle. The Exercitus assumed that he was the one he didn’t sense earlier for his voice was a little farther than the one who just entered.

“So? Who will it be my lords?” the mechanically high voice asked the cheerful one and the venerable one.

“You take him brother and I’ll take the next one.” The cheerful one surrendered.

“Very well, this one will serve the Emperor under the command of Lanfreid Kaltos, Legion Commander Militant of the Blood Ravens” the venerable one proclaimed with authority that sounded as though it was proclaimed by a god.

“You are now obliged my lord, to name the new Exercitus.” The mechanically high voice responded.

“What was his original name?” the cheerful one asked.

“Athel Eridani my lord.”

“Hmmm” the venerable one pondered. “He shall now be called Athelius Epsilon.”

“Ah. A name worthy of his past life my lord.” the mechanical one voiced his adoration.

“No, a name worthy of the Emperor’s blessing.”

“Indeed brother” the cheerful one voiced his agreement.

_“Athelius Epsilon?”_ he thought, _“So this will be my name? And I will be serving the Emperor and Lanfreid Kaltos? Who are they?”_ the sound of the doors reached his ears again and a fourth voice made its presence known but it was rather young and out of breath as it struggled to put his words together. “My lords!... Ther… (panting) There is.. urgent…(panting) urgent news!”

“Easy there mortal, try catching your breath.” 

“Yes my lord.” The guardsman inhaled deeply and straightened up saying: “The Astronomican my lords. Its signal has collapsed.”

There was an awkward silence but Athelius could feel the tension even inside the stasis tube. 

“Are you SURE!?” the cheerful voice asked; his optimistic demeanor gone.

“Yes my lord.” The guardsman responded reluctantly.

“When?!” the venerable one this time asked.

“A few minutes ago.” the guardsman answered

“Do the others know?” the cheerful one growled rather than spoke.

“No my lord” the guardsman replied flatly.

“ALERT THE LEGION COMMANDER MILITANTS AT ONCE! SEND WORD TO ALL CRUSDER FLEETS! TELL THEM THAT ALL AVAILABLE SHIPS AND WARRIORS MUST RETURN TO TERRA IMMEDIATELY!” the venerable one roared.

“But my lord! Without the Astronomican’s guiding light, how could we possibly…” the guardsman reminded him much to his dismay.

Athelius heard a yelp that came from the guardsman and something slamming on one of the walls of the room and the voice of the venerable one followed thereafter “Do you think I would be terrified of death at this very moment guardsman?! When my Emperor is in PERIL?!”

“N..no sir!” the guardsman stammered. The venerable one then let go of the guardsman as Athelius heard his body dropping to the floor before the venerable one touched something that beeped.

“This is High-general Hrothgar of the Blood Ravens! Calling all combatants and ships! INITIATE MODUS OPERANDI OF INFLUX!”

In a heartbeat the room jolted and Athelius heard the hurried footsteps of the four as they exited the room, leaving him in complete silence and confusion. ​
*Location: Galaxy GHY8909 (Nova Cluster)
Segmentum: N/A
System: N/A

Races: Primeval
Races Annihilated: 4,142,145
Races Spared: Only Humans 

Force: 25th Outer-rim Crusader Fleet
249,999,998,990,000 warriors and armoured columns
Composing of:
25,896th – 50,485th IG regiments 
15,859th- 50,895th Penal Legions
13,853rd-25,125th Titan Legions
Exercitus Legions (not in entirety): 
Angels of Absolution 
Crimson Fists 
Iron Hands 
Angels Sanguine 
Grey Knights 
Blood Angels 
Ultramarines​
Casualties at present:
Imperial Guard: 10,000
Penal Legions: 1,000,000
Titans: None
Imperial ships: None
Adeptus Exercitus: None
Adeptus Exercitus’ Fleet: None

Worlds Conquered: 82,895,552,052
Technologies Acquired: Minimal
Traitors within the crusaders: Minimal
Traitors within the annexed worlds: None
*

“Next world Lord Solar?” the Navigator asked the man sitting on a throne-like chair in the command deck of the Emperor-class battleship Veracity. The man was creasing his eyebrows together in thought as he looked through several holographic consoles that reported the status of his ship and the status of the fleet. He was more engrossed with the stars that were beyond the barriers that separated him from the vacuum of the cosmos. _“What a worthless crusade that I have been forced to lead!”_ this phrase has been entering the mind of Lord Solar Baldred Severus time and time again as the 25th Outer-rim Crusader Fleet has conquered the recent world that defied the Imperium. All of the races of the Nova Cluster were either cave men or civilizations who just began using gunpowder in their warfare. They were crushed mercilessly by the Imperial Guard and the Penal Legions. The Titans have already slumbered for fifty years without so much as to intimidate dozens of worlds into submission by their sheer sizes, the Adeptus Exercitus on the other hand have grown wearied of the crusade’s disappointing fruits. Most of the casualties were of the men’s doing; carelessness and unnecessary vanity which led to their pathetic and undignified deaths.

“Anywhere you like Sheva.” Baldred hissed at the Navigator who then ordered the crew to warn the fleet to prepare for warp jump. “And Sheva” Baldred continued, the Navigator reluctantly retied the knot of the blindfold that covered his Warp Eye before turning again to face the Lord Solar “Yes my lord?”

“Make sure that the fleet exits 20 light years away from the next world. I need more time to do some personal things before our forces make planetfall.” Severus then buttoned up his well adorned uniform and exited the command deck with his entourage.

Sheva the navigator sighed and untied the blindfold revealing a hideous bloodshot eye on his forehead “And so… The maiden will experience yet again, another epoch of violation...” he whispered as he focused his entire mind and will into his third eye. Gripping his fists tightly, the star littered cosmos in front of him slowly disappeared and was replaced by the familiar features of the twisting nethers of the Immaterium. His consciousness peered into the warp to locate the signal of the Astronomican within the now semi-tranquil realm. The currents were now serene than ever compared to several millennia ago. His ancestors would dread the moment their ship would enter the malignant realm. But that was the past and for some unknown reasons, Chaos was defeated. After the War of the Damned, much has changed. The psykers and even the Navigators grew more sensitive and more powerful allowing the Outer-rim Crusader Fleets to be accompanied by only one Navigator. The Tau Empire then aided the Imperium in building psyke relays all over the Milky Way. These psyke relays amplified the signal of the Astronomican a million times over, allowing his brethren to sense it even a billion light years away from their galaxy. But even if the Emperor’s beacon glistened throughout the universe, the Halo regions remained black and unexplored. 

Snapping from his reverie, he quickly continued his search. He found two fluxes that could serve the fleet proficiently. He then proceeded in searching for the guiding light of the Astronomican, seeing stray but weak daemons during his endeavor. But then a chilling message that should’ve been received by their Astropath entered his mind “ALL OUTER-RIM CRUSADER FLEETS ARE BEING SUMMONED BACK TO TERRA! THE EMPEROR IS IN PERIL!” immediately after receiving the message the entire fleet entered the warp, without any guiding light.​
*Continuation in the next thread... Couldn't fit... Sorry..*​


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Chapter 7 pt. 2*

*Location: Galaxy UIF2539 (Quasar Maelstrom)
Segmentum: N/A
System: N/A

Races: Highly Advance and Chaotic to their very core
Races Annihilated: 10,458,451,154
Races Spared: None 

Force: 13th Outer-rim Crusader Fleet
244,199,979,830,000 warriors and armoured columns
Composing of:
60,524th – 95,708th IG regiments 
55,809th- 105,656th Penal Legions
60,718th-85,409th Titan Legions
Exercitus Legions (not in entirety): 
Disciples of Caliban 
Dark Angels 
Grey Knights 
Angels Encarmine 
White Scars 
Blood Angels 
Salamanders​
Casualties at present:
Imperial Guard: 800,000,000,000
Penal Legions: 5,000,000,000,000
Titans: 100,000
Imperial ships: 50,000
Adeptus Exercitus: 20,000,000
Adeptus Exercitus’ Fleet: 20,000

Worlds Conquered: 559,452,584,612 
All were condemned to the pain of Exterminatus
Tech Adepts are now terra-forming 20% of the worlds conquered 
ETC: 100 Years​
Technologies Acquired: Prohibited
Traitors within the crusaders: Substantial
*

“90 seconds till impact!” a deep voice from the voxcaster alerted the horde of nine foot tall soldiers confined within a drop pod; that equaled the size of an Ecclesiarchal cathedral. They were bearing chalk white mantles, draped over their dark green power armours. The emblems of swords with raven wings gleam faintly in the enclosed metal shell. Dense air battered the outer adamantium covering of the pod as some checked and cocked their bolters while others attached las-pointers and some scopes that can pierced through mists of any kind. Their ocular lenses made subtle whirring sounds as they adjusted automatically to fit their user’s vision. Behind them were Executioner Tanks and their brethren, the Apocalypses; all checking their venerable las-cannons. Saying a prayer under his breath Ragen Jastilus, a neophyte at the beginning of the crusade, cocked his plasma pistol and unsheathed a humming power sword from its hilt. “20 seconds!” the voxcaster came to life again. The Exercitus of the Dark Angels were ready. Fueled by the hatred of Chaos, they silently hungered for the deaths of its servants. “10 seconds!” A loud whistling sound pierced the ears of the heretics on the ground and then BANG! The pod impacted on the ground; crushing those who deserved more than death. Heretics from the outside started barraging the gargantuan shell. “NONE CAN WITHSTAND OUR FAITH!” Jastilus roared for all of his brothers to hear as gasses from the hinges of the colossal hatches hissed and released them. The metal doors gave way and the Dark Angels echoed Jastilus’ shout as they poured out to meet the projectiles hailing from the heretics. 

The Apocalypses and the Executioners then emerged from the pods hovering several feet off the ground. They immediately fired their treble four barreled lascannons at the heretics; burning and butchering anything that was unclean to the Emperor’s eyes. 

“1st & 2nd company, cover the left flank! 5th & 6th cover the right! 3rd & 4th cover the center!” Jastilus shouted over his vox as the Exercitus carried out his orders. Answering in a series of affirmatives, they sprinted to the positions, with the dexterity that could only be match by an Eldar. They were forming a beachhead pattern as stated in the Codex Exercitus. With deadly precision that can only be rivaled by the Tau, heretics fell by dozen as 1 Apocalypse and 1 Executioner positioned themselves at the center of the beachhead formed by their battle brothers. Mimicking their actions, other brigades hailed the heretics as well as they simultaneously formed a halved hexagon with the summit pointing at the depleting heretics while the tanks positioned themselves at the center. Then loud clanking sounds pierced the air and ceased the Exercitus’ and heretics’ barrages. 

Seeing the terrified faces of the heretics brought smiles to the visages of every warrior of the Emperor. Seeing them running, fueled their desire to mow them down but they have to let their mechanized brothers take part in the battle. Turning their heads, the gargantuan pods that brought them down individually dissolved into metal parts that started to revolve, inserted themselves to one another while others disengaged from each other as they all moved in a coordinated dance to form into another persona. When the metal pieces placed themselves on their designated locations, their eyes glowed and the personas lifted their treads and made the ground shake. The Dark Angels bowed their heads in respect. The personas looked at each other and then to the bowing Dark Angels and after that to the fleeing heretics. Metal growls pierced the air and all them shouted in unison “EVEN IN DEATH I STILL SERVE!!!!!” Insect-like machines appeared on their backs and slowly formed into twin plasma cannons. The Dreadnoughts fired and the heretics shriek just before the balls of hot plasma vaporized them. The volleys signaled the Exercitus’ charge and as one they shouted “FOR THE EMPEROR!”​
*Location: Titan-class Battleship Sanctus Imperius
Army: Ultramarines
Role: Flagship
*

“Status on the Callisto-class dropships?” a man sitting on a throne-like chair that was adorned with gold and jewels, asked a legion serf.

“Drop is 75% complete my lord” the serf replied with a careful tone as to not imply any rudeness to the High-general of the Ultramarines. It has been five hundred years since the 13th Outer-rim Crusader Fleet left Terra to conquer galaxies for the Emperor. Lucas, a legion serf of the Ultramarines, was still an initiate back then but unlike his fellow neophytes he failed the test to become an Exercitus and was reduced to the rank of a serf. Yet this did not stop him from serving the legion with a drive that could rival a Space Marine’s fealty.

“Very well Lucas, see to it that the initiates are doing their part.” the High-general then pushed a series of buttons and waved one of his hands towards a door that led to the section of the ship were the initiates were doing their training. Lucas bowed again and proceeded to the door. 

“Lucas” the High-general called after him when Lucas left the command deck. Lucas hurriedly returned and saw the High-general looking straight at him. “Make me proud.” the High-general smiled thereafter.

“Ye..yes my lord” Lucas was overwhelmed by the sudden change of the High-general’s demeanor. Normally he was stern and as strict as any commissar but this was a rare and unusual event. Lucas then exited the command deck with an unusual pride swelling in his chest but a pride nonetheless.

He made his way into a corridor lined with rooms and cover by cold adamantium alloy and conduits. Exerictus guards would pass him now and then and gave a nod that signified their salute. Unlike the true slaves of the Imperium, the serfs were treated like any other Exercitus and their esteemed and vaunted brothers treated them like equals as well. This further increased the self-esteem of Lucas as he turned right and was led into another corridor but the sound of clashing weapons told him that he was near the training grounds of the initiates. He stopped in front of a pair of doors that had the emblem of his legion; glowing brightly and possessing all the glory that it deserved. Lucas heaved a sigh and entered the passcode on the console to his right. The buttons tweaked and beeped but the console glowed red. Lucas frowned in confusion and entered the codes again but it was still the same. He pondered for a few minutes and noticed a scanner at the top of the console.

Lucas chuckled to himself, with the unusual conversation with the High-general; he actually forgot that the doors of the ship required a retina scan. He positioned himself in front of the scanner and then it began its work. The scanner traced Lucas’s eye twice and beeped rapidly. Vapor escaped from the hinges of the door and they opened to let Lucas in. 

The smell of the room entered his nose and his entire body stopped. His pupils dilated and he placed his hands over his mouth. In front of him, were the initiates but they were now abominations. What was then human was now a blasphemy of the anatomy of mankind. Organs were on the outside. Their hearts and livers and other innards were hanging from the tiny muscles that were supposed to hold them in place. Their eyes were bulging and their skeleton was as visible as their taint. The clashes that he heard came from the sole survivor of the initiates who was surrounded by them as four pinned him to the ground. They were about to turn him into one of them but Lucas’ actions distracted them from doing their heretical work. 

“Ah my brethren, look another soul willing to see and receive the gifts of the mighty Nsaalopon, the Blasphemer.” one of them grotesquely smiled, making the muscles on his cheek twitch horribly. The attempt made Lucas vomit and he hurriedly ran to the console to close the doors. 

“CHAOS CANNOT BE DENIED!” one of them shouted and he stretched one of his arms to grabbed Lucas. The muscles influence by the eldritch powers extended and extended towards the legion serf just as he was able to enter the code. The disgusting arm wrapped around his waist and tugged him violently and he yelped as he grabbed the wall of the console. The heretics laughed and the one who had a hold on Lucas tugged even harder. But Lucas would not give up so easily and he made sure that this heretic would have a hard time pulling him in. And so he used all of his limbs to push his body away from the doors by placing them on the wall where the console was.

“Bring him to me.” their leader commanded him. The initiate who was pinned down encourage Lucas to push harder “BROTHER! USE ALL YOUR MIGHT! ALERT THE SHIP! EMPEROR GIVE HIM STRE…” a gurgling sound followed as Lucas glanced at the initiate and saw a chainsword ripping his throat off. His body was shaking violently on the floor as the group of heretics walked towards him. Save for the two, the leader and the one who was tugging Lucas with his outstretched vile arm. 

“Oh Emperor! Aid me!” Lucas whispered as the heretics drew close. A realization then came across his mind. The retina scanner was protruding from the console. It was waiting for him to let him scan his eye. Smiling with anticipation and thanking the Emperor, he positioned his eye over the scanner and it scanned his eye twice. Lucas smiled with pride at the heretics who were taken aback by his victorious visage. They only realize it too late as the doors shut themselves just as they were near enough to get him. The one tugging Lucas howled in pain as the doors severed his grotesque arm. Lucas fell to the ground and grabbed a dagger from his belt that was inscribe with sacred runes and stabbed the arm violently with it. The arm twitched and caught fire and all that remained thereafter were ashes. Lucas then grabbed a flask from his belt again that contained a glowing ivory liquid and smeared the contents all over his body. The blood of the heretic vaporized from his shirt as he recited a prayer of purification. The remnants of the Chaos taint evaporated from his essence as he got up and pressed the red button on the corridor before the hallway that led to the training grounds. The entire ship was engulfed by the sound of the alarm and immediately dozens of Exercitus led by the High-general made their way down the corridors towards him. When they made the turn, the sight of his torn clothes stopped them in their tracks; all the while their weapons were raised and pointed at Lucas’ head.

“What happened Lucas?” the High-general asked him with caution.

“Nsaalopon worshippers my lord” Lucas was out of breath “The initiates were tainted and I barely escaped when one of them grabbed me but I….” at that instant some of the Exercitus behind the High-general fired but the he managed to parry their weapons away before the bolters exited the muzzles. The bolter missed Lucas’ head by inches and he instinctively ducked. 

“HOLD YOUR FIRE!” the High-general warned them and several Exercitus looked at the High-general with confusion within their helms. 

“Lucas, have you purified yourself?” the High-general asked again.

“Yes my lord.” Lucas reluctantly replied while still shielding his head with his arms. When the group of Exercitus heard his response, they lowered their weapons. “Where are the heretics brother?” one of them asked.

“Over there” a shaking whisper escaped Lucas’ mouth as he pointed at the training grounds. The group of Exercitus then ran towards the training grounds leaving him and the High-general behind. The High-general smiled gently as he looked at Lucas’ cowering figure. Normally this was a sign of weakness but who could blame a serf when he was almost killed by an assumption of heresy. But there was something more as to why Marneus Calgar, High-general of the Ultramarines, favored and trusted the legion serf beyond any doubt. He slowly walked up to him as the training ground doors opened and came the shrieks of the Chaos worshippers and the bolter fire that tore them to shreds reached their ears. Lucas saw the treads of the High-general that were up-close and he realized that he was standing over him. So he reluctantly rose and looked at the High-general’s face that was filled with joy and pride. 

“Lucas’ the High-general started but Lucas respectably cut him off and asked “Did I make your proud my lord?”

The High-general opened his arms and embraced him gently and whispered in his ear “Yes my dear son. You did.”

“Thank you father.” Lucas replied as tears rolled down his cheeks.

“My lord” an eerie voice reached the pair and they broke their embrace and face the Astropath known as Sinja.

“Yes Sinja?” the High-general asked.

“Urgent news my lord.” the pair could sense the fear in the Astropath’s voice.

“What news?” the High-general asked again but mysteriously he dreaded the answer.

“The Emperor my lord. He is in peril.”

The blood from Lucas’ face and the High-general’s was drained as though they have seen a daemon host. 

“It cannot be? When did you receive this message?” was all that Marneus can utter.

“Just now my lord from the 17th.” the Astropath replied with despair.

Like Hrothgar of the Blood Ravens, Marneus Calgar ordered the Modus Operandi of Influx. At that instant, the entire warriors and armoured columns of the 13th Outer-rim Crusader Fleet teleported back to their ships; not a single corpse or the remains of their vehicles were left behind. Even the Techpriests and other servants of the Adeptus Mechanicus were beamed back to their respective ships. The technologies that were left behind destroyed themselves thereby ceasing their endeavors. The fleet then positioned themselves as the emergency warp engines were powering up. The Chaos forces of the Quasar Maelstrom saw the Imperium retreating; but not for the reason they think.

And so the Chaos fleet orbiting around the system went after the few remaining ships that were too slow to meet up with the main armada. They fired their weapons which proved to be their own undoing. A pair of Deimos-class battleships deactivated their stealth fields and appeared in front of them. The gigantic vessels shielded the smaller ships from the Chaos’ barrages. The Chaos fleet was caught off guard and fired all the batteries on their prow. Their barrages were halted by the Deimos’ impenetrable void shields as the series of tiny gun ports that lined the entire frame of the battleships glowed. The ships then fired and thousands of energy blasts obliterated the Chaos fleet in a heartbeat. Thereafter, the Deimos-class battleships escorted the few remaining ships as their warp engines were now fully charge. The warp engines activated and propelled the entire fleet along the surfaces of the warp while living behind a pod, the size of Warhound Titan. Its surface was inscribed with purification runes and scrolls of Exorcism. 

It was a bomb that could release a power that equaled a million Exterminatuses. The bomb blew and an area of 200,000 light years was engulfed in Holy Fire. 

Ultima Segmentum
World: Maccrage 
M59 Year 990

“What is the meaning of this Sigismund?!” roared Ernts Victus, Legion Commander Militant of the Grey Knights. 

The others voiced the same reaction but silently within their minds as their eyes focused on the center of the circle they formed hours ago. Ranulf Regis of the White Scars was sweating madly and was gripping his sword shakily. Lanfreid Kaltos merely sighed and Anton Novus remained silent like the others. Sigismund on the other hand was smiling with anticipation.

“Why the surprise brother?” Sigismund asked Victus.

“Surprise? Can you not see Sigismund? The Librarian counted all of us save for the one HERE!” Victus pointed a shaking finger at the empty space in front of him.

“I told you that what we were going to discuss here involves the very essence of the Adeptus Exercitus.” Sigismund countered with conviction.

“Define involvement Sigismund.” Ezekiel of the Dark Angels whispered rather than spoke to the Legion Commander of the Ultramarines.

“I dear say that this the first time Ezekiel spoke in a conclave.” came the surprise voice of Volkrad Venris of the Space Wolves.

“Silence Venris, I wasn’t talking to you.” Ezekiel hissed menacingly.

“Such a disrespectful action brother.” Venris replied as he flexed his fingers.

“Stay your hands Venris. Ezekiel is just as shocked as we are to accommodate any politeness in his remark.” Eckel Metalus of the Imperial Fists intervened. Warmund Gallus of the Iron Hands grunted in approval.

“Thank you brothers. Apologies Venris.” Ezekiel bowed to the Legion Commander of the Space Wolves who accepted his admission of guilt. He then faced Sigismund and spoke “Now Sigismund, answer my question “Define the involvement of this public display of unfathomable power to the very essence of the Adeptus Exercitus?” ”

“It’s simple brother, the total dominance of the Universe.” Sigismund replied with a tone of finality.

Then an alarm engulfed the room. The Legion Commander Militants simultaneously touched their temples as they received a transmission that bore the same message from their flagships. They looked into each other with ghastly expressions before sprinting out of the room. Their helms covered their faces as they traversed the passage. When they exited the passage they were immediately beamed to their flagships. When they arrived, a single word escaped their mouths as they shouted it to the serfs and servitors in their command decks “TERRA!”. The fleet fired their temporary warp engines and the flotilla made its way to the capital.

Segmentum Solar
World: Terra
M59 Year 990

“How many of the Outer-rim Crusader Fleets issued such orders?” asked a man draped in beautifully adorned coat with a shining “I” on his back. A group of Astropaths and Tech Adepts were assembled in front of the Inquisitor’s pure-gilded desk. A huge Aquila was carved on the marble walls behind him while his windows allowed the tiny gleaming rays of dawn into his lavish office while the curtains were made with the finest silk in the Imperium. The floor was adorned with pitch black fur and an ornate fireplace was crackling periodically in the silence that came after the question of the Inquisitor. His twin plasma pistols were displayed in front of him on the table and the sight of these weapons inspired fear to anyone who saw them; especially the group in front of him.

“Almost… almost al.. all of them s.ss.sir.” a Tech Adept replied shakily as the group coerced him to explain further but the Inquisitor got to that first.

“How many _exactly_?” the Inquisitor asked with a murderous tone. 

“Twen… twenty… twenty fff..four my lll…” the Inquisitor quickly grabbed one of his plasma pistols and shot the Tech Adept twice in the head before the others could blink. The corpse dropped with a thud as the part where the head should’ve been was smoldering. The group gulped as one.

“_Incompetence_ and _cowardice_ are not part of my vocabulary gentlemen.” The Inquisitor stressed the pair of words dangerously as he pointed his pistol at one of the Astropaths “Now I will repeat my question again “How many _exactly_?” ”

The Astropath looked like he was going to cry but before the Inquisitor could act, he stammered these words more than he said them “Twent… Twenty-four my lord!” he hurriedly finished his sentence and closed his eyes. But he felt nothing. He heard a thud on the table of the Inquisitor and surmised that his superior has lowered his weapon. Indeed he was right but that did not stop the Inquisitor from blowing his head off. 

“_Pathetic infidels_” the Inquisitor thought as the body made contact with the ground. 

“That is enough.” a respectful and old tone came from behind the group. The group parted and allowed the newcomer to come in. He was wearing the same clothes as the Inquisitor behind the desk but his was more elaborately adorned and ancient. The “I” on his back glistened as well. The newcomer heralded a calming state to the group of Tech Adepts and Astropaths. The Inquisitor behind the desk however just smirked at their faces as the newcomer halted in front of his desk.

“Care to salute to your superior Inquisitor?” the newcomer demanded, exerting a tone that was as dangerous as the pair of swords on his back.

“Beg your apologies Inquisitor Mercutio Siline.” the Inquisitor stood up and bowed in respect.

“Really now Inquisitor Cypher, you should treat your elders with respect.” the Inquisitor Mercutio smiled at Cypher before turning to the group. When the group saw his face, the smile was gone and instead a visage that terrified their souls completely greeted them. “Leave us” the Inquisitor demanded and immediately, the group left. Others covered their cowardly behavior by walking briskly out of the door while other didn’t care at all and simply ran for their lives down the corridor that led to the lobby of the Inquisitorial building. 

Cypher stood and grabbed the pistols on his desk and deposited them to his belt where another pair of normal bolter-pistols was strapped on. Inquisitor Mercutio invited Cypher to one of the windows of his room that overlooked a plaza where Imperial citizens ambled here and there. Cypher heeded and stood beside the aged Inquisitor, offering a glass of wine. 

“My daughter, Eliza was molested yesterday.” the inquisitor spoke with weariness as he accepted the glass from Cypher.

“Oh no, what happened?” Cypher asked concerned.

“A pair of Ministorum Officials followed her when she was on her way home. Apparently they were drunk and she was not in the mood for patience.”

“Have they’ve been taken care of?”

“Not yet, but there are urgent matters to attend to.”

“Hold on.” Cypher interrupted him. “Who saved her?”

“It was their bodyguard. An Imperial Guardsman by the name of Daniel Aurora.”

“Has he been taken care of?”

“Oh yes. He is now enjoying my mansion as we speak.”

“What a prestige reward for such an endeavor.” sarcasm was evident in Cypher’s tone.

“Now, now Cypher. Without him I would be now purging the entire Ministorum for the act of those two infidels.”

“You do have a point there. What about the more urgent matters?” Cypher then checked the door and he saw that it was open. He waved his fingers and the doors closed by themselves.

“Shall I proceed?” the Inquisitor asked cautiously.

“Yes my lord” Cypher replied.

“Around midnight, a terrible tremor rocked the Imperial Palace. No word has been heard from the Adeptus Custodes about this matter but I received a more disturbing news this morning that the Astronomican’s signal has collapsed.”

“WHAT!? Then why are we still here?” Cypher asked dumbfounded.

“That was my exact reaction when the Captain-general reported the news to the High Lords.”

“What is the meaning of this Inquisitor?”

“I do not know but it appears that they are hiding something from us.”

“How could they? We are the servants of the Emperor! I did not spend several millennia hiding and running away from this organization in the past and later presenting the sword of my Primarch to you as a sign of my allegiance to be denied entry to the Imperial Palace when my Emperor needs me?” Cypher face was as red as blood when he finished.

“Trust me Cypher, I indeed know of your torment but we must wait and hope that the Emperor is still safe.”

“Fools!” Cypher punched the wall

“Be careful Cypher.” Mercutio warned him.

“Apologies my lord.”

“Now, what of the Outer-rim Crusader Fleets?” Mercutio asked to lighten the heavy feeling that they were experiencing.

“All 24 are returning save for one; the 25th.”

“What happened to the 25th?”

“They entered the warp and disappeared from our charts when they received a message from the 17th. We were shocked when the 17th told us that they were returning and that the others were not far behind! This is an ominous event Inquisitor, the Astronomican’s signal has collapsed but we couldn’t even sense it but the Crusader Fleets did! And they were outside the galaxy!”

“That is disturbing indeed. But if the 25th entered the warp? Then…”

“There is no telling where or when they will exit the Immaterium.” Cypher finished the sentence of Mercutio for him.

“May their faith guide them.” Mercutio sighed to himself.

“Indeed.” Cypher voiced his agreement.

“Does the Adeptus Aegis know about our guests?”

“Yes my lord, they are now preparing routes that could take the fleets to Terra the fastest.”

“Excellent, have the Legion Commander Militants arrived?”

“Yes my lord and they are now arguing with the Custodian Guards stationed at the Outer Palace.”

“The Adeptus Custodes will not be swayed so easily. How about the Adepta Sororita?”

“They were disbanded remember?”

“Oh yes I forgot. Do forgive me for my old age.”

“Old? I am older than you Inquisitor.” Cypher reminded him.

“Older? By Immaterium standards Cypher.” the men then laughed heartily but it was brief. They knew that this wasn’t a time for laughter but what could they do? The Adeptus Custodes are the most powerful individuals inside the palace. Whatever they say inside the home of the Emperor is law and not even the Inquisition can overrule their mandate. 

“Sir!” an Imperial Guardsman suddenly entered the room and saluted them.

The Inquisitors nodded and the Guardsman lowered his right hand.

“What brings you here soldier.” Cypher asked cordially.

“Sir, it’s the Custodian guards. They have granted permission for the Inquisition and the Adeptus Exercitus Commanders to enter the palace.”

The pair looked at one another and towards the palace. Sure enough, they could see the Commander Militants making their way beyond the Outer Palace from where they were standing. The pair quickly exited the room and requested a Valkyrie to take them to the entrance of the Inner Palace where the Commander Militants are surely to be prevented by the Custodian Guards stationed there. 

“Finally” Cypher commented as the Valkyrie landed in front of them.

“To the Inner Palace pilot.” Mercutio commanded as they entered the ship and strapped themselves in. The Valkyie’s engines roared and the Inquisitors were on their way.

Location: Inner Palace
M59 Year 990

“Sir, Inquisitore Siline and Cypher are on their way and the Legion Commander Militants are ambling here as we speak.” a golden armoured warrior was talking to his superior behind a pair of sophisticated binoculars.

“I know Silvanus” his superior replied. The other Custodeses behind them were gripping their guardian spears tightly as they awaited their Captain-general’s command.

“Open the gate. The sons of the Emperor will enter his humble abode.” the Captain-general commanded and immediately the Custodeses went to the doors and pulled the twin metal flaps of the passage that led to the Sanctum Imperialis. 

The Captain-general heaved a sigh as the heavy doors made a groan that echoed throughout the palace grounds. He then silently muttered to himself. “It will be hard to explain this to them. Alas, may the Emperor be safe beyond those unbreakable doors.”

“Ah my lords! Welcome to the Inner Palace.” the Captain-general greeted them as he approached the Commander Militants while a Valkyrie landed behind them. Inquisitor Mercutio and Cypher emerged from the Valkyrie and joined the Commander Militants. The Commanders bowed before them and they in turn bowed as well. The Captain-general bowed again to the newcomers and proceeded with the update.

“My lords, apologies for the delay and the obstruction.”

“Indeed.” All of them responded at the same time.

“Why have you denied us entrance?” Ezekiel asked.

“Well my lord, something is preventing us from…..”

The ground suddenly shook violently and a pillar of light shattered the roof of the Sanctum Imperialis. All the Custodeses, Inquisitors and the Commander Militants then covered their ears as an ear-splitting shriek echoed from the pillar of light. The light shot up into space and formed into a ball of light but the shriek continued still as the sons of the Emperor were now writhing and crawling on the ground because of the pain. The glass of the entire palace shattered and the echo can be heard even to the boundaries of the galaxy. Navigators, Astropaths and Librarians clawed at themselves as Imperial Guardsmen nearest to them struggled to restrain their efforts. Only one phrase was escaping their mouths “HE IS IN PAIN!” 

The ball of light expanded as the pillar reached its peak and vanished from the Sanctum Imperialis. The ball then shattered and sent a wave of pure pyske energy across the galaxy. Then every warrior of the Imperium within the vicinity of the palace heard a faint whisper in their minds _“Farewell my sons.”_

*“OPEN THOSE DOORS NOW!”​*
_*
(Chapter 8)
It is but a mystery…
As to what took place…
He walked out of the throne room silently…
With a stern and determined face…​*_​


----------



## Unknown Primarch

oooh! this is gonna take some reading. quick scan shows a very good chapter.

any idea how long the story will possibly go on for?


----------



## Fire Lord

Nice job! I like your idea, writing about the universe beyond 40k. k: It appears you planned it out fairly well. One question, how is the warp seperated in this galaxy from another? Maybe I don't understand the warp fully.


----------



## Apoctis

Were are the necrons. Did they die or dissapear. Are they the unknown race? Are the old ones back? So many questions but great story can't wait for sequel.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Fire Lord said:


> Nice job! I like your idea, writing about the universe beyond 40k. k: It appears you planned it out fairly well. One question, how is the warp seperated in this galaxy from another? Maybe I don't understand the warp fully.


Well this is just in my story... The Warp in every galaxy is separated by a vacuum much like in real space... But the catch is whenever they try to enter that vacuum... Their ships enters a limbo-like realm where they will permanently reside until they rot... They are no currents within that realm and even daemons are subject to that limbo state... That's why Chaos gods pretty much don't know about their Chaos brethren in other galaxies... Ships must enter the Warp between galaxies to travel to another galaxy because the currents of the Warp are faster in the vacuum between the galaxies in real space... The temporary Warp engines are the devices the Tau use in their ships before installing the Imperium's Warp engines... They are more like hyper.engines rather than warp.engines... Hope this answered your question... :victory:


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Apoctis said:


> Were are the necrons. Did they die or dissapear. Are they the unknown race? Are the old ones back? So many questions but great story can't wait for sequel.


Dude I'm so sorry... The Unknown and the Imperceptus wipe them out:cray:...


----------



## Chocobuncle

How Long Did It Take You To Make That Ah!!


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Chocobuncle said:


> How Long Did It Take You To Make That Ah!!


Wat do u mean?... Every chapter?...


----------



## Fire Lord

Thanks for the answer. Sounds like a good explanation. The Tau hyper engines are a sweet idea. Are they making a comeback later? Maybe re-allying with the Imperium. I would be excited to hear about their armour and equipment upgrades, as the Imperial stuff is total badass now.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Sure... Anytime... Hmmm.. About the Tau... 50:50... Hehehe...


----------



## Zondarian

Will there be anymore coming along?


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Much more mate...


----------



## The Barbarian

Yeah dude, this is epic. I'm thinking that some new Codeces are in order to support the storyline in game terms. Then you can decide the plot via battles just for funsies.


----------



## xiawujing

I couldn't quite tell how long this currently was, so I copied and pasted it into Microsoft Word. With 12 pt. Times New Roman font, this story currently runs at 91 pages. Granted its double spaced for the forum, but STILL!

This is an epicly long piece so far mate, and its looking good! Keep it up! I def wanna see more!


----------



## deathbringer

this absolutely brilliiant
wish i could write like u
keep it going


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Tnx for the comments guys... I'm gonna post the next chapter this weekend:grin:... And yes 91 pages... It's that long... Hehehe...


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Chapter 8*

*(Chapter 8)
It is but a mystery…
As to what took place…
He walked out of the throne room silently…
With a stern and determined face…​*
*Segmentum Solar
Planet: Terra
Location: Halls of the Inner Palace
M59 Year 990
“Absolute Rule”
*


Fear gripped their hearts as they ran along the beautifully designed hall that led to the Sanctum Imperialis. Banners of the former Adeptus Exercitus hang from the roof of the Inner Palace as pictograms of the Emperor in his glory were all over the walls as they pass them. Several were him with his Sons before the Horus Heresy; smiling with his Primarchs. The old but angelic face of the Emperor stroked the fires of anxiety within the hearts of his sons as they ran towards the Eternity Gate. The Legion Commanders were egging their treads to run faster as the length of the hall of only a few kilometers was beginning to feel like a lightyear’s distance. The Inquisitors looked at each other now and then, as the obviousness of the truth was written across their faces. Still, they refuse to accept the undeniable truth.

The Captain-general on the other hand was not giving in to the truth or rather he could not. He bellowed an order telepathically to the Custodeses all over the palace _“Assemble in front of the Eternity gate NOW!”_ At that instant, all of the Custodeses ran with lightning speed towards the throne room. They only had one thought in mind _“It is time.”_ 

A smoldering huge object caught everyone’s eyes as they neared the Eternity Gate.

“Is that…?” Cypher began to ask but felt that he need not finish his question.

In front of the gates that separated the Sanctum Imperialis to the rest of the Imperial Palace were the burnt remains of the two Warhound Titans; the same two that guarded the entrance for 20,000 years.

The anxiety that gripped their hearts intensified as they tried to comprehend the fate of the two venerable titans. The guardians of the Eternity Gate were dead and hope was losing its hold on their minds.

“It cannot be.” Ezekiel muttered as he kneeled in front of the smoldering remains of the titans.

“The Titans… How?” Sigismund asked in despair.

“This is impossible. They were still standing hours after the tremor.” the Captain-general spoke in the same manner.

“They were nearest to the Eternity Gate and beyond that is the Sanctum Imperialis. If that pillar of light was of pure psyke energy then the cause is obvious.” Inquisitor Mercutio spoke as he touched the charred metal.

A lingering metal groan pierced the still atmosphere and a blinding light overwhelmed the halls of the Inner Palace. The light came from the Eternity Gate as it slowly opened. All of them shielded their eyes as a silhouette faintly formed itself amidst the light. A clanking sound echoed nonchalantly as the silhouette revealed itself to be Constantine Valdor with a face as hard as adamantium. His eyes were full of fire that greatly disturbed Inquisitor Cypher for he recognized the gaze ever so intimately. His aura was overwhelming for the newcomers; it was as if a god was standing in their presence. His armour itself was announcing its holiness. His guardian spear was covered in black tacky liquid as he dragged it across the floor. He suddenly stopped in front of them but it was clear to them that he didn’t sense their presence at all.

“Valdor what happened? Is the Emperor all right?” asked Inquisitor Cypher.

Before Valdor could answer, everything vanished; his ominous aura, the glow that overwhelmed the hall and his consciousness. His body swayed to and fro before hitting the floor with a sickening crunch; his weapon followed thereafter.

The Captain-general dashed towards Valdor’s unconscious body. He knelt beside it and hastily removed one of the gauntlets that covered his hands. He slowly placed his hand over Valdor’s temple and accessed his memories before coming out of the door. 

Then everyone, the Legion Commanders and the Inquisitors, held their breaths as the Captain-general closed his eyes and see for himself the events that took place within the Sanctum Imperialis.

A bright light suddenly illuminated the orifices of Valdor; the same light that shone ever so brightly as he came out of the doors of the Sanctum Imperialis. The light shone and blinded those who were inside the Inner Palace. But as quickly as it appeared, the light vanished and a tiny sparkling orb of energy entered the Captain-general’s palm. 

He gasped and blinked his eyes several times. Cold sweat started to form on his forehead as he looked at the faces of the people in front of him. He was thinking rationally and irrationally at the same time. He thought of the Emperor and the things that he saw. He battled for his sanity yet he wanted to succumb. If it was his will, if it was for the Imperium, for his children… then… then…

“What is it Dankmar? What did you see?” asked Inquisitor Mercutio.

“Get out” he whispered as he slowly rose.

“What?” pure confusion in Mercutio’s tone.

“GET OUT NOW!” Dankmar suddenly shouted as one of his hand crept towards his broadsword.

“What has gotten into you?” this time, Inquisitor Cypher asked the Captain-general as he eyed the hand of Dankmar that was slowly inching its way to his weapon.

“By order of the Captain-general, please vacate the Imperial Palace immediately!” A chorus of stern voices echoed behind them.

When they turned towards the doors of the Inner Palace, they were awed by the group of people or to be more precise, by the army behind them. The entire Adeptus Custodes was assembled, gleaming like the roads of Venenatus Paradisus.

“Dankmar, we demand an explanation!” Ezekiel hissed as he turned to face the Captain-general.

“May I remind you Lord Ezekiel that you are on palace grounds. OUR WORD HERE IS LAW!” Dankmar countered. A tense silence followed; a silence where the slightest movement could spell a bloodbath between the two individuals.

Lanfried Kaltos of the Blood Ravens hurriedly placed himself between the two before anything could happen. “So be it. This petty squabble will get us nowhere.” 

“I agree.” Sigismund Castus voiced his approval.

“We will return here tomorrow Captain-general and you better have an explanation or suffer the might of the Adeptus Exercitus.” Ezekiel hissed again as he and his brothers were turning towards the Inner Palace.

“Is that a threat Exercitus?” Dankmar hissed back.

“It is not a threat Dankmar, rather a fact if you cannot explain what has transpired within the Sanctum Imperialis and this sudden expulsion from the palace grounds without any valid reason.” Mercutio warned the Captain-general despite the fact that Dankmar outranked him by an eternity even if the both of them were members of the High Lords.

And with that, the Legion Commanders and the two Inquisitors left the Inner Palace as the golden army parted to let them through. They then rode in the Valkyrie that awaited them. The Valkyrie’s engines roared and the doors of the Inner Palace shut themselves as Valdor regained consciousness but not enough to help him stand.

Dankmar quickly helped his comrade to his feet and whispered “My liege what is thy bidding?”

Valdor whispered back “I… want them… to know… his last… message….” He lost consciousness again and the Captain-general ordered one of the Custodeses to fetch him a medicae as the Eternity gate closed by themselves; never to open until the epiphany of this mystery. ​


_“(Sigh) Do you really think this would work?”_​
_"I’m positive brother.”​_​
_“So? This will be a new age for the Imperium.”_​
_“Yes and the birth of the Adeptus Fatalis.”​_​
*(24 hours later)
Location: Outer Palace
M59 Year 990
Event: The High Lords have requested the presence of Adeptus Custodes and Centurion of the deceased Companions, Constantine Valdor to question him personally about the events prior to the destruction of the roof of the Sanctum Imperialis. Captain-general Dankmar Ravion ignored the request. ​*​


Dawn has come and presented its beautiful glow over the army of civilians that were ambling towards the gates of the Outer Palace. A broadcast from the Adeptus Terra and the Ecclesiarchy was heard during the night, commanding them to go to the Imperial Palace and pay homage to the Emperor. And so old or young they travelled from hive city to hive city all over the planet just to see the palace as they were commanded. Such an endeavor would be highly praise by the Emperor if he ever does wake from his eternal slumber. Groups of Arbites immediately halted the army as they got close to the gate. The crowd ceased their advance and sat on the ground ‘til they are permitted to enter while the others brought with them tents and chairs for better comfort and shelter from the sweltering heat at noon. 

The ground suddenly shook and the crowd in unison tried to see what the cause of the tremor was. The ground shook again and they saw it; two Emperor-class Titans beyond the gates that were making their way towards the Inner Palace. Their size and weapons were magnificent and awe-inspiring but the Arbites didn’t want them to look at those titans from that point on “WHO SO EVER WILL LOOK UPON THOSE TITANS WILL SUFFER A PAINFUL DEATH!” the leader of the Arbites shouted for all of them to hear. The crowd instantly steered their eyes away from the titans and mothers among them hurriedly covered the eyes of their children.

Whispers then reached the Arbites’ ears minutes later despite the warning; whispers of heresy and that was something intolerable. A handful of Arbites entered the crowd and apprehended the sources of the rumors without difficulty; two obese men with greasy hair and grotesque facial features, one bony woman whose barely 40 and five ragged beggars were brought in front of the crowd. They were then forced to kneel with their hands on their heads. The leader of the Arbites stepped forward and grabbed a bolter-pistol from his belt. He aimed it with apathetic eyes and eight bolts escaped his pistol. The kneeling individuals in front of him were now lying on the blood splattered ground with gaping holes on their heads. The crowd heeded the warning and stayed silent as the entourage of the High Lords, composing of twenty Imperial Guardsmen, arrived. 

Not long after, the Inquisition made their presence known. Their rhinos’ engines growled at the crowd to make way. The outer covering of their vehicles boasted their purity as they passed the crowd. Holy runes, scrolls, books of purification and exorcism were either nailed or welded on the rhinos’ surface and the crowd had the urge to touch them but thought not to; which saved them from a horrific fate.

The rhino’s stopped beside the Imperial Guardsmen and one of the rhino’s doors opened and the Inquisitorial representative Mercutio Siline came out; followed by several Inquisitors wearing the same robe as he did. He was then flanked behind by two of his fellow Inquisitors and two others to his front, one to his right while Inquisitor Cypher was at his left. He made his way towards the gates of the Outer Palace as his bodyguards’ eyes were scanning fervently for any threats or any taint that might prove dangerous or life threatening to the Inquisitorial Lord Terran. Another group of Inquisitors emerged from the rhino as well, covered with the usual elegant black robe with a gleaming “I” at the back. They then formed two rows by the door.

The crowd didn’t really know who would emerge from the door but by the looks of things, he was very important. The individual slowly came out of the rhino and looked at the crowd once and proceeded down the path between the two rows of Inquisitors. He was adorned in a beautiful crimson robe with a golden “I” and Aquila on his back. His hands were covered with elegant silver gloves that glowed gently as he walked with boots that were as dark as night. A book of purification hung from his belt and a sheathed power sword as well. His face was stern but young. He ignored the stares of the crowd as the two rows broke their formation and surrounded the Inquisitor Lord as he joined Mercutio Siline, who now halted in front of the Outer Palace. No sooner than that, several Inquisitor Lords emerged from the other rhinos and were welcomed by the Inquisitors in the same manner. 

Unknown to the Inquisition, the crowd was fighting the urge to run or stay. With these many Inquisitors in front of them, they didn’t dare whisper lest they wanted to die right there and then.

A roar echoed from the sky and the crowd looked up and there it was, the Tyrannicus, the ship that always carried the High Lords of Terra; except the Inquisitorial Representative. It was covered with a silver coating that shone brightly as a brand new sword. The ship as a whole was long like that of the Tau ships but its bulky frame was clearly of Imperial designs. Its defense mechanism was that of the Deimos-class ships; tiny gun ports that lined its entire frame but unlike its huge cousin’s weapon systems, they could be fired over and over again without delay. A huge skull and an Aquila were engraved on the sides of the ship. On the other hand, a huge banner with a gothic “H” on the center and in front of a golden skull was perched on top of a spire where the command deck was located beneath it. Landing pads emerged bellow the ship as it neared the ground. The crowd scrambled to make way for the huge ship after realizing that they were standing on the LZ of the Tyrannicus. They quickly grabbed whatever they can and ran for their lives as the sound of the ship’s engine was getting closer.

Even though it was colossal, the ship made a smooth landing. Steam from the ship’s exhaust hissed as the crowd gathered in front of the hatch where the High Lords would be usually seen coming out of the ship. A wisp of steam escaped the gaps of the hatch and it swung open. The group of Imperial guardsman beside the Inquisition ran towards the hatch. They adorned on their NSA armours and formed two rows. The crowd was awed as the human soldiers in front of them slowly transformed into automatons that were over twenty feet high. They brandished their power swords and raised them high as they waited for the High Lords. 

Slowly but surely, they emerged with long and dark furry cloaks with beautifully adorned but ancient robes underneath them. They were wearing huge skull replicas on their heads. Most of their faces were full of bionic add-ons save for the Paternoval Envoy who was the only mutant among their ranks. On their shoulders and on their chests were medals and holy objects. Rosariuses can even be seen dangling from their necks as the guardsmen quickly surrounded them. 

The High Lords joined the ranks of the Inquisition in front of the palace gates. The other groups then moved forward save for Mercutio’s entourage. The High Lords then joined Mercutio within the circle of Inquisitors as they spread out to accommodate them all while the guardsmen around them did the same. The High Lords greeted Mercutio and he did in return. 

One of the Inquisitorial Lords in front of them suddenly shouted: “ALL THE HIGH LORDS ARE PRESENT! WE DEMAND AN ENTRY!” The Custodeses in front of them didn’t move an inch. 

Three hours after their arrival, the Custodeses at the Outer Palace received a telepathic message:​
_“Let them enter.”_ it was a voice full of authority and the Custodeses obeyed it without question saying: _“Yes my lord.”_​
The powerful individuals in front of them kept their composure whilst the long wait but one of them, Inquisitor Cypher, was getting a little bit suspicious for he was the only one apart from his comrades who was able to hear the strange message.​
_“Seems those millennia of traversing the Warp has its benefits.”_ he thought.​
The Custodeses opened the gate and the High Lords entered first as the Inquisitor Lords let them through. They then followed suit with the Custodeses behind them and behind the Custodians were the Arbites and the crowd. 

The Imperial Palace has changed over the millennia after the War of the Damned. No longer were there workers who didn’t belong on palace grounds present; namely the scribes who manage and maintain the vast and numerous tomes of the Emperor before and after the Horus Heresy. All of them were now residing in the Galactica Librarium on one of the home worlds of the Blood Ravens Legion. Those who reside now in the Imperial Palace are the Tech Adepts and their Earth Caste drones that manage and repair the Golden Throne and maintain the palace’s cleanliness. The Custodian Guards are the only warriors present inside the Imperial Palace save for the Emeperor-class Titans who replaced the Warhounds that were destroyed the day before.

The walk from the Outer and to the Inner Palace gate took another hour. By the time they arrived, it was near noon and the sweltering heat was grinding on the patience of the Inquisition and the High Lords. The Legion Commander Militants appeared instantly with their banner bearers in front of the High Lords. They kneeled and the High Lords acknowledge their gesture. The Legion Commanders then stood amongst the Inquisition who acknowledged their presence while the Arbites bowed before them.

The entire Custodian Guard assembled thereafter in front of them with their spears gleaming under the sun. They moved with finesse and elegance that no one could equal. Their spears suddenly disappeared on their belts and they then stopped moving when they formed ten rows in front of the crowd. The Custodian dreadnoughts on the other hand stood beside the gates of the Inner Palace awaiting the appearance of the Captain-general and Constantine Valdor.

The High Lords requested for shade after the heat was taking its toll. Twelve of the twenty Imperial Guardsmen immediately grabbed a small device from the belt of their armour. They threw them behind the High Lords and the devices created a small explosion which brought thousands of small creatures to existence. They then rapidly moved about on the ground. The High Lords tried to sit on thin air but the creatures instantly shoot up and formed make-shift chairs for them to sit on while the rest formed a half-crescent shape over each of the High Lords to provide shade. When the creatures stopped moving, a dozen of sleek icy cool throne like chairs accommodated the High Lords; complete with their names and ranks including the names of their organization in High Gothic characters.

The Custodeses suddenly stood at attention and parted and there they were, Captain-general Dankmar Ravion and Constantine Valdor, who was adorned in gilded and godly armour with a heraldic cape that draped from his back. The High Lords were surprised that they didn’t hear the gates of the Inner Palace opening or even closing when the pair appeared. They were even more surprise with Valdor’s power armour and the aura that he projected towards them; it was clearly of authority. The pair walked towards the High Lords but Cypher noticed that Dankmar was a little behind Valdor and this strangely prompted him to place his hands an inch closer to his pistols.

When they arrived, only Dankmar bowed to the High Lords and they awaited Valdor’s own greeting towards them. Only silence followed and Valdor continued to hold his head high. The High Lords were now getting impatient; not only to this obvious rudeness but also for the disrespect of having them travel all the way to the Imperial Palace to discuss the events that happened the day before. 

Silence still engulfed everybody’s ears and the waiting was working on each and every one of the High Lords’ nerves. 

“Constantine Valdor!” the Master of the Administratum shouted.

“Yes?” Valdor replied without any pleasantries. 

“Bow your head” the Ecclesiarch demanded. Each word was like a death sentence to the crowd behind them. 

“I will not Ecclesiarch” Valdor countered.

Cypher made for one of his pistols but Mercutio grabbed his hand. Cypher looked at him with surprise as he shook his head. He reluctantly heeded the gesture and let go of his weapon as the tension grew after Valdor’s tactless answer. 

“Very well, we shall discuss your vitriolic behavior on another time. What we should discuss right now are the events that occurred yesterday.” Mercutio intervened again before any of the High Lords could snap as it was already apparent that they would at any moment.

“I guess we should so that I can go back to my work” the Fabricator General interjected before steam escape the various pipes on his body. The others grunted in reply. The Master of the Administratum and the Ecclesiarch scoffed but they gestured their approval as well.

“Valdor can you tell us the details of the….”

“The Emperor is dead.” Valdor interrupted with no tone of remorse or despair in his voice.

The thoughts of the people gathered around him were wiped clean. The people behind the Arbites could or could not believe their ears. The Arbites nearly lost their composure. The Legion Commanders were fighting the urge to leap from their ranks and strangle Valdor for such a blasphemous statement. The Inquisition was thinking of some ways to make him suffer greatly for such treason and the High Lords wanted to send him to the Quasar Maelstrom with only a lasgun.

“Can you repeat that blasphemous phrase again Valdor?”

“He is dead my lords.” Valdor spoke with sarcasm. This time one of the Arbites lunged at Valdor with a power maul. Valdor merely glanced at him and the Arbites stopped dead in mid-air and flew back towards the direction of the High Lords. Lanfreid Kaltos waved his hand and the Arbites flew side wards instead of hitting the Grand Master of the Officio Assassinorum. 

“He however left me a message.” Valdor spoke with an air of confidence as though the confrontation earlier never took place.

“What is it?!” Ezekiel hissed as his left hand found the hilt of his weapon.

“His message was simple” Valdor spoke again, ignoring the movements of the hands of the people around him. The crowd however, had eyes that were widened to their limit as the hands of the Arbites, Legion Commanders, Inquisitors and Guardsmen were inching ever so closer to their weapons.

“What?” they threateningly asked.

“That I will become his successor.”

A cold chilling silence followed; a silence that stayed the hands of the warriors all around Valdor. Their eyes were filled with confusion. However, that confusion slowly waned and was replaced by pondering, but that waned too and was now replaced with clarity. In a second that clarity vanished and was replaced by a fresh wave of ferocity.

“HERESY!” Cypher bellowed and grabbed a bolter-pistol from his belt and fired away at Valdor. The projectiles stopped within inches of Valdor’s face and speeded back to their owner. They destroyed the weapon of Cypher and pierced his armour. Valdor raised one of his hands and Cypher’s body flew backwards but Lanfreid used his powers to grab him before he hit the crowd; this time with the help of Mercutio. Even with the two of them, they felt as if their powers were mere child’s play compared to Valdor’s unexplained power. 

Valdor released his grip and the two managed to return Cypher amongst their ranks. Bleeding profusely, he staggered as an apothecary from the Blood Ravens rushed to his aid. He however refused to be taken to any medical facility. He wanted to have another go at Valdor’s head.

“Heresy? How can it be heresy when the Emperor wills it?” Valdor spoke with coolness that played on their nerves. 

“By stating that you are the successor proves his accusations Valdor! There has never been a successor nor will it ever be!” Mercutio roared back; unable to control his composure. 

“There is one that now stands before you!” Valdor exclaimed and extending his arms to indicate himself.

“HE IS A GOD WHO HAS RULED THE IMPERIUM FOR 30,000 YEARS!” roared the Ecclesiarch.

“And now, the Astronomicon is dead.”

“THAT DOES NOT PROVE ANYTHING!” the Master of the Astronomican yelled as he stood.

“Is it not that the Emperor’s powers are the very core of that beam?”

“One more blasphemous word Valdor and you will find yourself in the Quasar Maelstrom in a heartbeat.”

“I’d like to see you try, Master of the Administratum.”

“If what you say is true Valdor, if what you say is what the Emperor wills, then can you show us the Tarot Card that says such things.” came a weary voice that stemmed the advances of both parties. 

All heads turned to the owner and there were surprise to see that it was the Master of the Adeptus Astra Telepathica. 

“Yes, can you show us the Tarot Card that says it all.” the Ecclesiarch seconded. 

“Dankmar, can you please give the High Lords the last Tarot Card of the late Emperor.”

The Legion Commanders and the others clenched their fist when they heard the remark.

Dankmar bowed first and handed Valdor the Tarot Card. Valdor took it and threw it at Mercutio. Cypher pushed the apothecary away and staggered towards Mercutio whilst the other Inquisitors aided him on the way.

“What is it Mercutio? What does it say?” Cypher asked, oblivious to the state of Mercutio’s face. It was ghostly white and he was close to collapsing on the spot. “What is it Mercutio?” Cypher asked again before laying his eyes on the Tarot Card. 

Cypher’s eyes dilated and his lips went dry. Sweat instantly dribbled down his face. Every inch of his sanity was being gnawed by the reality that was now etched on the Tarot Card. The Tarot was burned black; there was no image whatsoever; only a name and a few set of words.

“Constantine Valdor… My scion…”

“Mercutio, can you hand us the Tarot Card” requested the Master of the Adeptus Astra Telepathica. Mercutio reluctantly handed it to them while he was rooted on the spot. Their reactions were the same but unlike Mercutio, they were further angered by it. 

“THIS IS BLASPHEMY!” they all shouted.

“Dankmar! Why have you submitted to this heresy so easily!?” roared the Lord Commander Militant of the Imperial Guard.

“Because he speaks the truth.”

“Check all the Tarot Cards all over the Imperium my lords for they all say the same thing at the time of his death.” Valdor calmly replied.

“Your heretical claims have grinded on our resolves for the last time.” hissed Ezekiel behind the Inquisitors as he and the others prepared their weapons.

In one smooth motion, the golden army grabbed the short broad swords from their waists and gripped the hilt of their weapons. Their weapons’ handles extended and the swords became spears. At that instant, the golden army behind Dankmar readied themselves with grace and elegance as they turned and moved as one. They assumed combat stances and awaited the command of their leader; whether telepathically or verbally.

“May I again remind you my lords that you are on palace grounds.” Dankmar spoke as he himself grabbed the short broad sword on his waist and gripped the handle. The sword became a spear and was twirled around by Dankmar’s hands as he readied himself as well.

“WHAT ARE YOU DOING DANKMAR!” roared all the High Lords as one.

“I am doing my job my lords, protecting the scion of the Emperor of Mankind.” Dankmar spoke with finality.

“Scion?! SIEZE HIM!” roared the Ecclesiarch as he pointed at Valdor.

The Imperial Guardsmen and every other warrior went for Valdor. Lunging before the Custodeses could make a move; the Inquisitorial Lords were the first to be within inches from him. With their glowing gauntlets, they attempt to blow Valdor’s head from his torso. 

Valdor sighed and closed his eyes. The Inquisitorial Lords swung their hands and guardian spears suddenly blocked every Lord from touching Valdor’s head. The Lords were caught off-guard as they looked at the gleaming helms of the Custodeses. They somersaulted backwards as the other Inquisitors and Legion Commanders took their place. They quickly surrounded Valdor and the Custodeses who protected him. 

A light breeze touched their necks and the next thing they felt were the sharp tips of the guardian spears of the other Custodeses behind them. The Custodeses' “Furious Charge” ability is ten times that of the Grey Knights. If one would blink in front of a Custodes, he will never have the chance to open his eyes again. 

“Please my lords, let us avoid this unnecessary bloodshed.” Dankmar begged.

“Command them to stand down Captain-general.” Ezekiel hissed dangerously as he looked at the Custodes behind him. He was a Legion Commander Militant and yet the Custodes behind him towered over him by a foot. _“For the Emperor”_ he thought as he gripped his power sword. His brothers thought the same, the other Legion Commanders gripped their weapons tightly for their pride as an Exercitus, as the last defense against invasion and heresy and most importantly, for their beloved Emperor.

“I’m afraid I can’t do that my lord. Please stand down.” Dankmar replied.

“Then we have a problem” Ezekiel hissed before swinging his sword and aimed for the Custodian’s head but he blocked it as though he read the Legion Commander’s mind. And what followed suit was an exchange of blows from the rest of the combatants.

Clangs echoed throughout the Imperial Palace as the battle rage on with both sides never giving in or having any upper hand over the other. From the Inquisitor Lords to the Legion Commanders, they displayed ferocity and precision in their strikes and blows while the Custodians showed elegance and dexterity in avoiding and deflecting their enemies’ attacks. 

_“Enough, apprehend them”_ Valdor commanded them after the battle was making him yawn.

_“Yes my lord.”_ they replied.

The Custodes vanished in front of their opponents and reappeared behind them. The Custodes swung their spears but made sure that the metal below the blade of their spears hit their opponents’ necks.

The hard cold metal surface hit their targets and all of them dropped dead on the floor.

“Impossible!” whispered the Grand Provost Marshal of the Adeptus Arbites as he could not believe that all of them were knocked out in one blow.

“Yield my lords or suffer my wrath.” Valdor threatened them as he took one step forward and the Custodian guards did the same.

“Have you forgotten about our entourage Valdor?” asked the Grand Master of the Officio Assassinorum.

Valdor looked up and there they were; the twenty guardsmen. All menacing and bent for the kill.

Valdor then looked at the High Lords and smiled. He raised one of his hands and yelled “I AM THE NEW EMPEROR!” Forked lightning shot out from his palm and his smile vanished and was replaced with an expression of rage. The bolt went for the Imperial Guardsmen. They wielded their shields but the forked lightning went through their shields and their armours. The guardsmen were instantly vaporized and their NSA armours reverted back to their inactive state. The forked lightning continued on and escaped the atmosphere of Terra. The bolt reached an orbital platform and destroyed its power source. An explosion ripped the platform apart and the remains started to fall towards Terra but the defense systems annihilated everything before anything could even reached the atmosphere.

Echoes of the blast travelled all over Terra as the crowd in front of Valdor was transfixed at what he just did. The High Lords themselves lost their composure. The Arbites were fighting the urge to bow while the Adeptus Custodes did with fervor and unflinching loyalty.

Seeing the gesture of the Custodes, the crowd reluctantly did the same. The High Lords were speechless when the crowd did the unthinkable. The High Lords, out of fear, ran towards the Tyrannicus with their tails hidden between their legs but Mercutio stayed behind. The Tyrannicus’ engines roared and the ship flew away.

When the Tyrannicus disappeared over the horizon, the Arbites’ knees buckled and they too knelt in front of Constantine Valdor. Only the remaining Inquisitors remained standing. 

“Either you choose to die right here and now or serve me.” Valdor spoke as he casually brought down his hand that was now engulfed in smoke.

Cypher and Mercutio looked at each other and nodded. Cypher took from his belt, a pair of plasma pistols while Mercutio took his swords from the sanctuary of their scabbards. They cautiously approached Valdor and knelt in front of him as they offered their weapons to him.

“Hail Constantine Valdor! The new Emperor of Mankind!” they shouted and the other Inquisitors followed them. Soon the crowd and along with the Arbites followed suit saying: “Hail Emperor Constantine Valdor!” That phrase would be repeated on Terra over and over until the sun has set and rose to mark the beginning of another day. 

A few days later, planets would proclaim it. Weeks after, sectors and segmentums would voice their adoration. Months after that, the entire Imperium proclaimed the name of Constantine Valdor as the new Emperor of Mankind. ​
*Location: The office of the Master of the Administratum
M59 Year 990
Event: The Master of the Administratum and the Ecclesiarch has gathered to discuss where they stand; some Inquisitorial loyalists of the old Imperium are also present.​*
“What shall we do my lords?” one of the Inquisitors asked the High Lords.

The Master of the Administratum pounded his fist on the table as he glared at the empty chairs where the others used to sit. 

The Captain-general of the Adeptus Custodes was already loyal to the new Emperor from the start. The Inquisitorial Representative already swore his allegiance and with it, the loyalty of the Inquisition. The Lord Commander Militant of the Imperial Guard has sworn his loyalty to Valdor the day after the confrontation; the Lord Commander of the Segmentum Solar followed suit together with the Legion Commander Militants Adeptus Exercitus. The Fabricator General did the same a week later; swearing the complete loyalty of the Tech Adepts of all the Forge Worlds and the Titan Legions to Valdor. The Grand Master of the Officio Assassinorum swore his loyalty the moment he was appointed the Grand Master of a new military war-machine. While the rest, composing of the Grand Provost Marshal of the Adeptus Arbites, the Paternal Envoy of the Navigators, the Master of the Astronomican, and the Master of the Adeptus Astra Telepathica have sworn their loyalty a month later.

And now, only the two of them remain. The Administratum has no military army and the Adeptus Ministorum is as powerless as they are.

“We must not fall into heresy!” whispered the Ecclesiarch as he gripped his rosarius with fear.

“I know that!” the Master of the Administratum spat back.

“Oh Emperor save us” the Ecclesiarch prayed.

“How can we achieve victory?”

“Swear your allegiance to Valdor and victory is yours.” came a familiar voice.

Mercutio Siline appeared from the shadows and the Inquisitors went for their weapons. 

“Stay your weapons lest you want to die a painful death.” Mercutio warned them.

“Why did you fall so low Mercutio?” asked the Ecclesiarch.

“I have my duties my lords and I have two daughters to take care of.” Mercutio casually replied.

“We are still the members of the HIGH LORDS! You shall follow our commands!” the Master of the Administratum roared desperately.

“I am afraid the Royal Council has taken your place as the ruling body of the Imperium.” Mercutio replied calmly.

“Royal Council?” the Ecclesiarch asked.

Mercutio took a scroll from one of his pockets that had the Emperor’s Seal. He unrolled it and read what was written:


*“The Law of Absolutus Tyrannicus has been decreed by his holiness, Emperor Constantine Valdor.

This law hereby enacts the creation of the Royal Council and the Adeptus Fatalis.

The entire Imperium of Man will be subject to the authority of the Royal Council and the Inquisition and the High Lords of Terra are not exempted.

The Royal Council’s members shall be the high ranking officials of the Adeptus Custodes. 

Heretics and usurpers shall not be given any trial or any chance of proving their innocence. Summary Execution shall be their fate and any intervention by an Inquisitor or more shall not bear any weight on the matter.

The Adpetus Fatalis shall be a new military branch of the Imperium.

The entire Officio Assassinorum and its warriors shall be integrated into the Adeptus Fatalis.

Disobedience, abandonment or deceit shall be punishable by summary execution without the chance of proving otherwise. Any intervention by an Inquisitor or more shall not bear any weight on the matter. 

This law can only be vetoed by the Emperor himself.”​*​
“The Imperium of Man has entered a new age my lords. I suggest you should swear your allegiances and bear witness to a golden age that is to come.” Mercutio spoke as he rolled the scroll again and tucked it into one of his pocket.

“I will only serve the Emperor of Mankind and not Valdor.” the Ecclesiarch spoke with no remorse or fear.

“The same goes for me.” The Master of the Administratum voiced his thoughts as well.

“Very well. As for you Inquisitors, what say you?” Mercutio spoke again without the slightest amount of care.

Only silence greeted Mercutio. He sighed and whispered to the darkness; “Very well, kill them.” Groans of pain and gurgling then filled the air as dozens of 12 inch blades pierced the bodies of the people in front of Mercutio from behind. Their bodies twist uncontrollably for a few seconds and went limp. The blades retracted and the bodies dropped to the floor. 

The owners of the blades then snickered and giggled as they looked at Mercutio with their eyes glowing. 

A telepathic message then entered Mercutio’s mind saying: _“Is it done?”_

_“Yes my Emperor.”_

_“You have done well... Master of the Administratum…”_

_“It is an honor to serve.”_

Mercutio then vanished into the darkness along with the strange beings that assassinated the remaining loyalist of the old Imperium. And thus it was, the Imperium has entered a new age and has bear witness to the greatest heresy that ever came into existence. A heresy that even Horus could never achieve.​

*(Chapter 9)
Fate is as random as anything...
Like the event that lead him to this incidental position...
Things of uncertainty are now unfolding...
What can a mere guardsman do in this troubling situation?...
*​


----------



## khorneflake

can you go back to that guardsma beating the shit out of the aristocrat/rapists?>


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Chapter 9*

*(Chapter 9)
Fate is as random as anything...
Like the event that lead him to this incidental position...
Things of uncertainty are now unfolding...
What can a mere guardsman do in this troubling situation?...
*​
*Galaxy: Milky Way
Segmentum: Segmentum Solar
World: Terra
Location: Venenatus Paradisus (Enchanted Paradise)
M59 Year 990
Timeline: A month ago; a day after Eliza’s ordeal
"Prince Calias Alaric?"

Time: 6:48 am
*

The morning sunlight rose along the horizon and it gleamed gently on Daniel’s face as he lied on top of a tiled roof. 

He slept the entire night on top of the Siline mansion because the surface of the roof had the same feeling as his poor maintained mattress back at HQ. He didn’t prefer his new bed which was too soft and his room that was bigger than his old one. Everything was a little too luxurious for him; his room even had a balcony.

Birds of the morn flew past the sky he was gazing. Guardsmen at this hour would be at their posts but he didn’t care. A cool breeze then brushed across his face when he closed his eyes and recalled the events that happened the day before.
​​
*(flashback)*​
_“(Rapid footsteps)”

“SARA! Power Maul!”

“(Clank)(Click)(Clank)(Click)”

A familiar sound of a power maul formed in his hand as the woman’s screams were getting more desperate while the two Ministorum officials’ laughter increased in volume.

“(Reaping sound) (Frantic screaming)”

The tearing of her clothes and her screams pushed his treads to leap in meters as he neared them. Anger filled his mind as he grasped his weapon even tighter.

“(Silence)”

WHAM! One of the officials was sent flying when the power maul hit his head. The other then sweated on the spot as Daniel informed him who they were attempting to rape. He quickly ran toward his colleague’s body and carried it. 

He on the other hand hurriedly removed his fatigue jacket while he communicated with his colleague through the vox. He carefully placed his jacket over Eliza’s body as it trembled uncontrollably. Tears flowed ceaselessly from her face even until she noticed her savior. 

She whispered her thanks and gave in to the fatigue brought about by the ordeal. He gently carried her and ran towards her mansion.

“Her vital signs are stable. Only minor bruises were inflicted upon her.” his AI reported.

“Thank the Emperor.” he whispered as he ran.

He entered the mansion after a 20 min jogged and Stephanie was the first to see them. He ran passed her and laid Eliza down on one of the couch of the living room. Stephanie, surprised by his sudden appearance and the unconscious naked body of her sister, grabbed the nearest thing she could reach and threw it at Daniel; thinking he was the cause of her sister’s unconscious state. It took 5 flying vases and several near misses of slaps and punches before she listened to him.

His ordeal though was far from over. The Inquisitor questioned him about the attempted rape when he arrived moments later. Being alone with the Inquisitor in a secluded room made Daniels thought about so many irrational things; including wanting to be knocked unconscious by the vases that Stephanie threw at him.

After seeing him with no fault, the Inquisitorial representative decided to appoint him as the permanent bodyguard of Eliza while another would be assigned to Stephanie.​_
*(End of Flashback)*​
And here he was, residing permanently inside the Siline Mansion along with Eliza and Stephanie. The other bodyguard would arrive in another week, so he’ll have to guard them both; visibly from now on ‘till his comrade arrives. _“Fate?(scoffs)”_ he thought and opened his eyes.

He sleepily got up and stretched his arms and legs before jumping off the roof. He landed on the balcony of his room and was greeted by a sleepy Stephanie in her night gown in front of his bed. 

_“Why can’t they cover themselves up a bit.”_ he thought as he eyes were glued on her dress which had a thin material.

“Goo.. (yawns).. Morning.” she groggily greeted him while rubbing her eyes from drowsiness.

“Good morning Ms. Siline.” he returned the greeting with a matching bow,

“You don’t have to.. (yawns) ..do that.” she sleepily told him.

“As you wish Ms.” he replied.

“What were you doing up on the roof?” before he could reply, she gracefully stretched her arms in front of him; making her chest more noticeable. Daniel just gulped and looked away.

“Uhmm, I… I was watching the sunrise.” he lied.

“Hey do I have something on my face?” she asked him when she noticed that he was avoiding her stare while they were talking.

“No my lady, it’s just that your clothes…”

“Oh.” she suddenly realized what she was wearing. She hurriedly went out and came back with a lavender robe trimmed with white intricate designs while a sash with a deeper hue was tied around her waist. 

“I just came by to tell you that your breakfast is ready and to apologize for the way I reacted last night.” 

“It was really nothing Ms.” Daniel casually assured her.

She smiled at him and said “But still, sorry and thanks by the way for saving my sister.” before going downstairs. 

“Wow” Daniel whispered to himself and smiled as he stood in his room, apparently, her smile hit him hard, again.

While on the stairs, Stephanie hummed to herself as she merrily went down. Stopping on the last step, she looked up at Daniel’s room and thought _“He’s kinda cute.”_ she then made her way to the dining room.

The rest of the morning went mundanely fine. He hardly saw any of the Siline sisters; Eliza was understandably not around and he hardly worried about Stephanie. 

After the attempted rape, Mercutio Siline didn’t allow his daughters to leave their mansion until the other bodyguard arrived and appointed a platoon of guardsmen under Daniel to guard it while he stormed the Departmento Ministorum in the early morning. So in short, he was awarded with a week-off and was promoted to acting-captain in order to lead the 3 squads under him.

Noon came and lunch was just heaven for him. Roasted grox was served in front of him on a golden plate by a servitor that had a cook’s hat and a filter for his exhaust that was endlessly puffing out smoke.

_“When they said everything was automatic, they actually meant it.”_ Daniel thought as his mouth enjoyed his meal.

In the afternoon he went behind the mansion for the sparring grounds. 

It wasn’t necessarily a “sparring ground”, it was more of a giant cube where the user must enter it. Terrains then would be formed automatically inside it, based on what and where the user wants to fight. Opponents however would be chosen by the sparring ground’s AI. It was specifically made for Inquisitors and Legion Commanders but it was also suitable for guardsmen when using their armours at a hundred percent. It was also invisible so as not to tarnish the scenic “feel” of the utopia.

_“Squawk ident please.”_ the automated entrance demanded.

“Acting-Captain Daniel Aurora, possessing Nano Armour GM57990. Personal bodyguard of Eliza Siline and temporary bodyguard of Stephanie Siline..”

_“Please wait for verification.”_ the computer then beeped in rapid succession as it processed Daniel’s permission.

After scant seconds of waiting _“Welcome Daniel Aurora.”_ the AI spoke and the door opened to let him in.

“Cadia. Sara, battle mode please. Make sure the sparring ground is still around when I’m done.” Daniel wasted no time as the sparring ground was beginning to stir.

_“As you wish Daniel.”_ his NSA glowed faintly and his clothes turned from green to silver as the metallic insects did their charm. He clenched his fists and stretched his legs. An alarm suddenly roared and the sparring ground came to life. Turrets emerged while obstacles assembled themselves to that of the fortress world. Holograms of hostile targets shone brightly and taunted Daniel to begin. Daniel just smiled to himself and ran towards his first target; a hologram of a Chaos Defiler. He somersaulted over it as it swiped its claws and fired its main cannon but missed. Daniel landed on the floor behind it covered by the NSA armour at a hundred percent. Its eyes glowed menacingly at the Defiler that roared with unholy fervor. The NSA flexed its right hand and grabbed the midsection of the Defiler. The metal groaned and in a fraction of a second, the metal was shattered under the NSA’s gripped. The Defiler gave one last screech of pain and crumbled to pieces, the remains then disappeared; indicating its death. 

“Who’s next?” Daniel taunted as he turned to face his holographic enemies as they lunged at him from all directions.

Shockwaves and tremors gently rocked the estate thereafter as the cube nullified them before they became a racket. A woman was standing outside the invisible cube clothed in smooth scarlet robe. There were marks on her wrists that she gently caressed with her hand as the tremors inside the cube continued. She bit her lower lip, closed her eyes and thought: 

_“You can do this. You can do this!”_

A clicking sound startled her. She opened her eyes and looked around but found nothing that could’ve caused it.

*Time: 4:30 pm*

“Father!” Stephanie shouted with joy as she ran down the stairs when Mercutio entered the mansion. His guards stayed outside as Stephanie landed on the last set of steps. 

“Stephanie” Mercutio gently said her name as he embraced her.

“I really missed you” Stephanie tightened her embrace as her father brushed her hair.

He cupped her chin and looked at her gently. “I’ve just been gone for a day my child.”

“But still.” she coyly replied and hugged him again. 

(Chuckles) “I know… I know.. Where is your sister?”

“I think she went to the sparring grounds” 

“Sparring grounds? Why would she be there?” he cocked his head at her.

“I think the guardsman is using it.”

“Her bodyguard?” one of his eyebrows rose in curiosity.

“Uhmmm, isn’t he the only one allowed to use it?”

“But why is she there?”

“Maybe to thank him?”

“Possibly. Has dinner been prepared?” Mercutio asked as he let go of his daughter.

“Yes, I personally chose the food for tonight but first I got something to tell you.” Stephanie cheerily spoke as she grabbed one of her father’s hands and led him towards the lush garden at the back of the mansion. There, Stephanie recounted her day to her father who laughed and smiled whenever she needed him to; all the while, his thoughts couldn’t wonder away from the confrontation that happened back at the palace.

*Time: 5:25 pm*

The sun has already set when Daniel crushed the last of the moving targets on the sparring ground. His armour suffered minor burns and dents during the training but they were slowly patching up. He commanded his armour to shut down and the insects shrunk the 20 ft robot into a 5’9’’ human. His camou reverted back to its original hue and he breathed in deeply just as he came out of the invisible cube. A woman clothed in deep scarlet robe was waiting for him just as he took the first step out the sparring grounds. 

He abruptly stopped midway of coming out but the sparring ground’s made sure he exited; with a reminder.

“Ow!” the doors closed on him whilst he was still on the entry way.

“Oh my gosh, are you alright?” she whispered as she got close to him but he lifted a hand to stop her.

“Yes, I’m.. I’m fine.” he assured her while he massaged his left leg that the entrance insisted on keeping.

She sighed and smiled saying “That’s a relief.” 

“Yeah” he smiled back at her but quickly rearranged his face and bowed saying: “Uhm Ms. Siline, what brings you here?” 

She bit her lower lip again and said “So, is this what you always do?”

“What my lady?” he asked her as he straightened up.

“That. You know.” she pointed at the invisible cube. 

“Oh.” he understood her when he looked at where she was pointing. “Uhm, yeah. We have to do it every other day.” he smiled nervously as, like her, could feel the awkwardness of the conversation.

“Uhmmm, I wanted to thank you for rescuing me yesterday.” he could feel the honesty in her voice as she fidgeted with her fingers.

“It’s no big deal my lady. I was just following orders.” he assured her.

“But I want to give you something as a token of my gratitude.” she took a step closer but he didn’t mind her gesture. 

“My lady, this is enough.” he assured her and tried to leave her presence.

But she grabbed his hand and said “Please.” she batted her eyelashes at him as she took another step.

“Ms., what are you doing?” he questioned her in alarm when she took another and another and until there was no space between them.

“Giving you my gratitude.” she whispered and batted her eyelashes again. “Don’t tell my father or anyone about this ok?”

Daniel just gulped and nodded though his instincts wanted otherwise. She slowly and anxiously place one of her arms around his neck and brought his lips to hers. His eyes widened in shock when he realized what she was doing. His heart beat just accelerated through the roof. He tried to stop her but her sweet perfume overwhelmed his senses. 

He was close to passing out when she broke the kiss five seconds later and looked concernedly at Daniel who was just flabbergasted. 

What might have been brief for Eliza must have been an eternity for him. 

“Was that enough?” she asked nervously as she bit her lower lip again.

“Ye..yes.” Daniel squeaked. “Sweet Emperor” he thought as his face went red.

“Uhm, can you please escort me back to our mansion? It’s getting dark now.” she stiffened a smile when she noticed him flushing.

“Ce.. certainly my lady” he stutteringly replied still thinking about what just happened; failing to see that Eliza herself was faintly growing scarlet.

*Time: 6:00 pm*

They both walked back towards the mansion with Eliza a little ahead of Daniel who still can’t believe what just happened. She on the other hand merely regarded the situation as a “one-time thing”. They entered the mansion as Mercutio Siline came out of the dining room with Stephanie. 

“Eliza” Mercutio tenderly called his daughter as he walked towards her with open arms.

“Father.” she softly spoke as she embraced him. Daniel quickly went to another room to avoid any awkward confrontation.

“How are you feeling?” he asked her.

“I’m fine” she weakly smiled at him.

“Dinner has been served. Steph chose your favorite.” he smiled back and gestured his hand at Stephanie.

Eliza looked at her sister who was still hesitant to approach her. She gently smiled at her and said “Thanks Steph.”

“Oh Liz!” Stephanie cried as her stored up emotion just overcame her inhibitions. “I’m so sorry.” she started to cry as she ran towards her. Eliza embraced her sister and held her face to brush her tears away and said. “It’s okay Steph. I said I was fine.”

“But…It. It was my fault that...that..” more tears trickle down her cheeks.

“No buts. It’s okay” Eliza said as her sister cried even more when she embraced her again.

“Guardsman” Mercutio called Daniel with a stone cold tone.

“Yes sir?” Daniel asked Mercutio as he entered the room and stood at attention.

“Your dinner is served. Eat it after we’re done with ours.”

“As you wish my lord.” Daniel saluted the Inquisitor and left their presence before taking a quick glance at Eliza who was still embracing her sobbing sister.

*Time: 10:00 pm*

The night was as pleasant as the entire day. A full moon shone over the Siline Estate and the breeze was at the right temperature. He was lying on the mansion’s roof again; surveying the stars. The mansion was quiet and not a whisper could be heard. The Siline sisters probably were asleep and the Inquisitor was as well.

_“Token of gratitude eh?”_ he thought to himself. He briefly touched his lips and remembered the sensation again before brushing it aside.

“Men, fate is as random as anything.” Daniel whispered to the wind and dozed off.

*Time: 1:59 am*

A sound from the front door reached his ears and Daniel’s senses woke up to maximum. He immediately crouched on all fours. The metallic insects automatically covered his head and the helm of his NSA armour appeared. He immediately looked for the cause of the sound as his ocular systems went to X-ray mode. Looking through the walls, he got a glimpse of a sleeping Eliza on her queen size bed; covered in scarlet sheets. 

The brief intimate encounter on the sparring grounds flooded his memory again.

“What the F*** AM I DOING!?” he angrily scolded himself.

He adjusted his ocular system and he was now laying his eyes on the mansion’s living room. The lights were on but they were dimmed. There were about seven or eight people forming a circle in the living room; hooded in cloaks.

“Who the hell are these people?” he whispered while he asked Sara for a power sword.

He quickly remembered the Inquisitor and looked past the walls towards the room of Mercutio. Daniel gasped as he saw the Inquisitor’s bed was empty. He darted his eyes towards the front door again but the people who entered the mansion were all gone. 

A bolter cocked behind Daniel’s head and all of his muscles froze. “When will you move and attack?” 

“Alderius, stop with this foolishness.” Daniel heard	Mercutio’s voice from the shadows.

“He was wielding a power sword my lord.” Alderius nudge Daniel’s head with the pistol.

“It’s only natural that he’d wield a power sword because he’s a guardsman.” Mercutio sarcastically replied. 

The Inquisitor scoffed and withdrew his pistol.

“Your tone and your thoughts Alderius. Be careful.” another Inquisitor made his presence known.

“Inquisitor Cypher, my apolo….”

“Apologize to the Inquisitorial Lord Terran! Not to me! I merely reminded you of your place!” the Inquisitor spat.

“Apologies my Lord Mercutio.”

Mercutio ignored the apology of the Inquisitor and appeared in front of Daniel. “Guardsman!” he spoke.

“Yes my lord.” Daniel tried to stand at attention on the roof.

“Don’t do that in my presence. In the battlefield, soldiers who do that tend to lose their head to snipers.” he snarled.

“A..as yo.. you wish my lord.” Daniel hurriedly returned to his crouching position.

“Something has occurred at the Imperial Palace. Things have begun to move and I want you to guard my daughters with your life.” the Inquisitor spoke darkly.

“I will do my best my lord.” Daniel assured him but he could feel that the Inquisitor was not convinced.

“Wield your armour at a hundred percent until I return and initiate the necessary protocols for an invasion on Venenatus, I have already informed your superiors.

If you let anything touch the hairs of my daughters whilst they slumber, I will personally see to it that you’ll regret it for the rest of your life.”

Daniel gulped and nodded at the Inquisitor. The Inquisitorial party then left him with a flutter of their cloaks. 

He ran, as if his life depended on it, towards the front of the mansion after the Inquisitors disappeared. 

“Captain Daniel Aurora, calling out to every guardsman surrounding the Siline Estate.” Daniel spoke through his vox.

“What are your orders captain?” the guardsmen replied.

“Increase NSA usage to a hundred percent. Repeat, a hundred percent.”

“Affirmative” they replied in unison.

Daniel stopped in front of the mansion and his armour came to life. Changing the hue of his clothes, the armour then enveloped his entire frame. Standing 20 ft tall in a matter of moments, he asked his AI for the deadliest weapons he can wield. Seconds after, a power sword, five times its intended size was building itself on his right hand whilst a multi-melta was on his left.

All around the utopia, guardsmen utilized the same protocols and wielded their armours at maximum but didn’t know why. Weapons that would obliterate anything in their path formed on their hands thereafter.

“Execute protocol Delta and Echo. Sound off, after order has been executed.” Daniel commanded them again.

“Roger.” they replied again. A squad of guardsmen joined Daniel at the front of the mansion. Six of them wielded shields, bearing the Aquila, that covered most of their frontal area and power swords that hummed. They immediately formed a line on the path that lead to the mansion. The other six wielded plasma bolters and positioned themselves around their comrades where their line of fire could best serve them. A series of cocking reached their ears and the six vanished.

“Team Alpha in position.” the squad in front of Daniel reported.

Twelve guardsmen at the back of the mansion formed a perimeter of roughly fifty yards. Shields constructed themselves on their left hand and a plasma bolter-pistol did the same on their right. The other twelve vanished with crackling Lightning Claws and patrolled around the estate unseen.

“Team Bravo in position.” “Team Charlie, on patrol.” both teams reported respectively.

“Give me an update every hour and maintain radio silence.” he gave his final order to which they sound the appropriate response.

Daniel gave a sigh and spontaneously whispered: _“First the kiss and now this?”_

“How did it feel?” a familiar voice flooded the vox.

“Damn! Did that just escaped my mouth?”Daniel thought furiously “Caleb?”

“Ei Daniel me boy!” Daniel’s heart sank.

“I thought I said maintain radio silence?!” Daniel shouted.

“Calm down Dani, so what did it feel like?”

“It was nothing.” Daniel grumbled.

“Yeah, how did it feel?” another voice came up; Daniel’s heart sank even deeper.

“Gunner? How the hell did you?!” Daniel couldn’t control himself anymore and fumed over the comms. The rest of the platoon fought the urge to laugh. He really overlooked the fact that he was outside the mansion when he experienced that brief but intimate encounter. He forgot that she kissed him in front of the platoon that was totally invisible.

“What part of radio silence don’t you understand?!” Daniel roared again.

“Haha! That got him by surprise!” Gunner shouted in triumphed.

“Yes, but you being here is really not it.” Caleb voice flooded the vox before laughing and the rest did the same.

After about five minutes of laughter and jeering, the next thing the platoon heard was Daniel’s heavy breathing. 

“MAINTAIN RADIO SILENCE.” Daniel stressed the words. 

“Ok, do what he says guys.” Caleb hurriedly spoke through the vox.

“Roger that.” they all heeded the warning.

_“Why did this have to happen to me?!”_ Daniel thought miserably and sighed.

*Time 3:00 am*

*“ALL CITIZENS OF TERRA, THE EMPEROR IS IN NEED OF YOUR PRESENCE. PAY HOMAGE TO YOUR LORD AND GOD. THIS IS THE COMMAND OF THE ECCLESIARCH AND THE MASTER OF THE ADMINISTRATUM.”*​ 
“Teams B and C, report in.” Daniel spoke through the vox.

“Bravor here, perimeter is tight and holding.”

“Charlie, all are accounted for and still maintaining patrol.”

“What the hell was that?” one of the guardman asked through the vox.

“An annunciation you dolt.” one of them snapped at him.

“Do we obey?” another concernedly asked.

“We don’t” Daniel answered him. “Our task was ordered by an Inquisitorial Representative. The Inquisition is of equal status and authority with the Ecclesiarchy and the Administratum.”

“Understood” the guardsman replied.

*Time 4:00 am*

“Guys, you know the drill.” Daniel reminded them.

“Bravo, status: same as an hour ago.”

“Charlie, same (static)”

“What’s that Charlie? I didn’t copy.”

“I said “Charlie, same here”” the guardsman replied.

“There was an interruption a moment ago. Did anyone hear that?”

“Most of us did.” Caleb replied as a clicking sound echoed throughout the estate.

_“This is interesting, a few children wearing dangerous armours.”_ they all heard a whisper. 

“Who the hell was that? “Daniel asked them in alarm.

“Yeah, who’s that?” the guardsman beside Caleb asked the others.

“Charlie, scan the area. There may be a breach.” Daniel commanded them. Charlie team broke into four groups of three. Two of the groups searched the back while the two others searched the front.

“By order of the Imperial Guard, I order you to identify yourself.” Gunner suddenly spat through the vox.

_“You should show respect to your elders young one.”_

“Frak! It’s obvious. There is an enemy within the perimeter.” one of them, from Charlie team fumed over the vox. 

“Bravo, protocol Echo now! Alpha, hold you position.” team Bravo vanished in thin air and aided team Charlie in scouring the grounds for the intruder.

_“It's very entertaining.”_ they heard him again.

“Oh yeah? Why?” Caleb taunted him as he led the sweep teams of Bravo all over the estate.

“Change your frequencies! We’ll be done for if he can hear our every move.” Daniel’s order flooded their comms. All of them changed their frequencies at once.

_“This is why…”_ they could still hear the whisper even on their present channel.

“Why can I still hear him?” one of them asked in alarm.

“We’re already on a different channel for Emperor’s sake! Change again!” Daniel exclaimed.

The whisper chuckled darkly and said _“I can see your thoughts as they race around in your pitiful minds.”_

All of them froze. Every single one of them feared the worst. 

Daniel, like the rest of the Guard was always told by Exercitus commanders of the stories of Chaos and its minions, which were banished several thousand years ago from the galaxy. He wasn’t spared from their tale of incomprehensible savagery and unspeakable psychic powers.

“What did he say?” Daniel asked the others; unsure if he actually heard what he feared.

_“Do you really want me to repeat it again Daniel?”_ the whisper sent cold chills across his spine.

“Oh Emperor! He can read our minds! We’re done for!” one of them suddenly faltered and started to run. Daniel aimed his multi-melta at the NSA but it suddenly froze in its tracks. The weapons vanished and its eyes stopped glowing. 

_“Private Thomson Macharion”_ the voice of Private Macharion’s AI flooded the vox channel _“You are hereby detained against your will inside this armour. You have been proven guilty of treason and cowardice, in front of your fellow guardsmen. Please await the Inquisitorial party that’ll arrive and apprehend you in the next fifteen minutes.”_ his pathetic whimpering reached their ears after that. They can’t blame him for faltering but cowardice was inexcusable.

_“This is a disappointment. One of you has already felt the despair brought about by my words alone. How could you stand its full intensity if I decided to fight all of you with both hands tied behind my back?”_ the maliciousness in the whisper’s tone drove their sanity to the edge.

“Don’t underestimate us!” Gunner snarled anxiously through the vox.

“Calm down Gunner, you’re still inexperience with the NSAs.” Daniel reminded him, which really made Daniel wonder _“What the f*** is he doing here? He’s a mechanic!”_

_“Don’t think too highly of yourself guardsman.”_

“Where the f*** is he!” one from Charlie asked his squad mates.

_“Behind you.”_ the whisper spoke darkly

“What? Holy sh…” a series of high pitch screams and crackling sound echoed across the estate. 

“Charlie team what’s going on?!” Daniel shouted over the racket. 

“Daniel! He’s here! At grid Halberd-niner-2-0-8… ARGGGH!!!!!” the guardsmen shouted in pain as a pair of jagged blades jutted out of his collar bone.

_“Nice try guardsman. But I won’t let you.”_

“-10-23. FFF..FUCK YOU!” the guardsman struggled. A brief metal screech filled their comms and a bone cracking sound followed.

_“Now I think his head won’t be talking for a while.”_

“Alpha and Bravo, proceed and engage the enemy at this coordinates: Halberd-niner-2-0-8-10-23. That’s at the east side the mansion. Decrease usage of NSAs to fifty. I repeat, fifty. We can’t endanger the Inquisitor’s daughters.”

“Roger!” Team Alpha left their post with Daniel and ran towards the coordinates as their NSA’s shrank while Team Bravo cautiously approached the east side of the mansion.

“Over there!” lightning bolts from team Charlie’s weapons scorched their surroundings as four of them remained standing.

“No he’s at your six!”

“I’m telling you he’s over…” another scream filled the comms.

“RODRIGUEZ! DIE! YOU SON OF A BIT” another metal screeched filled the comms and a gurgling sound followed.

“Johnson!” one of the guardsman shouted as his teammate died but an odd clicking sound froze him in his tracks.

_“Don’t turn you back to the enemy.”_ the guardsman heard the whisper behind him.

“Go to hell!” a plasma cannon formed in his hands and fired. The shadow behind him caught it right in the chest. It flew in the direction of the sparring ground and impacted on the invisible cube.

“Haha! I got him! Daniel I..I… I got him.” the guardsman noticed something strange and adjusted his ocular system. He looked closer at the remains of the intruder’s chest which was emitting a lot of smoke. When the smoke lessened, a burnt Aquila greeted his eyes and his face went pale.

The odd sound reached his ears again. _“I told you. Don’t turn your back to the enemy.”_ five sharp talons pierced the guardsman’s chest from behind and his scream was the last thing they heard when team Bravo reached the east side of the mansion.

“Charlie team, are you there?” Daniel asked through the vox as team Alpha was also nearing the east side; he dreaded the worst.

_“Hmmm”_ they heard the whisper in their minds again. _“That was easy.”_

“My god, he just took out a squad by himself.” another guardsmen from team Alpha was beginning to falter as the entire squad came to a halt. 

“Get a hold of yourself!” Daniel shouted at him. “You don’t know that! He might have some help.”

“Help? We didn’t hear anything! All we heard were their screams and his stupid voice in our heads!”

“Calm down mate.” Caleb’s voice followed.

_“Fear and despair.”_ the whisper spoke again. _“Two phenomena, when put together can force the mind to think the unthinkable.”_

“SHUT THE FUCK UP!” one of the guardsmen from Bravo lost it. Two autocannons formed on his hands. He pushed his comrades away and raised his arms high. He was just about to fire away when his NSA intervened. Like Macharion, he was detained in his own armour.

_“Tsk, tsk, all I’ve ever done was voiced my thoughts. What happened to him?”_ the whisper jested.

_“I got an idea”_ Daniel thought to himself. “Everyone, execute pattern delta and bravo! Make sure you throw everything you’ve got once we see him!”

“Affirmative!” they all replied.

The two teams darted in different directions. After a few meters of running, the two teams sundered and now there were four teams. 

_“Hmmm, what are you up to?”_ the whisper thought to himself as they sundered again when they reached the borders of the Siline estate. Their weapons on either hand disappeared and they quickly grabbed a grenade from their belt and pulled the pin.

“Now!” Daniel shouted.

All of the NSAs threw an EMP grenade across the estate. 

_“Oh, impressive.”_

“Shields up!” Daniel shouted again and crouched behind the shield on his left arm that just finished constructing itself. 

The grenades blew and every inch of the ground was illuminated. The intruder’s stealth field was temporarily fried but he just chuckled to himself. The guardsmen’s shield retracted and their previous weapons appeared.

“Exterminatus protocol!” Daniel voice flooded the comms again. His NSA increased in power and size as it heard his command. 

“Death shall be his fate!” they shouted in response; their NSAs were growing too. All of their AI’s hurriedly warned them saying _“Caution, NSA usage has exceeded one hundred percent.”_ 

The Exterminatus protocol was an activation code that overrides the maximum limit of an NSA. The strength and fire power of the armour will increase five times and strain its power source to the limit. None have tried it so far ever since the armour’s integration into the Imperium’s weapon cache. The consequences of using the activation code are undetermined.

The NSA’s charged in unison at breathtaking speed with their range weapons ablaze at the now visible intruder. The ground where the silhouette was standing was being ripped apart by the sheer power of the guardsmen’s arsenal. 

One by one, each NSA used the shoulder of their comrades who were running ahead of them to jump high up into the air; the last one used rocket launchers to propel his armour to the same altitude where his comrades were. 

“For the Imperium!” they shouted as various melee weapons formed in their hands. The intruder just looked at the automatons with curiosity as they soared towards him. The claws on the intruder’s right hand then lengthened to about a foot while the pair of blades on his left did the same. He instantly brought them above his head as the guardsmen landed with a bang that shook the entire estate.

“Huh?” Stephanie sat bolt upright as the shockwave of the confrontation woke her up. The lights were disabled by the shockwave and all the windows of the mansion were shattered. Seconds later, another shockwave rocked the mansion and made it worse. Out of fear, she hastily took her robe that was hanging near her bed and put it on. 

“Stephanie?” Eliza was awakened as well. The sudden darkness around her made her nervous. The noise outside didn’t calm here either. Plasma fires and screams reached her ears as she got her robe and went out of her room. Her hands shakily groped the wall as she made her way through the dark.

“Stephanie?” she nervously cried out as another scream echoed outside. 

“Liz?” her sister’s voice made her turn but only darkness greeted her. 

“Steph!” she shouted. “Where are you?” she hastily went towards direction of her sister’s voice as the blackness was taking its toll. Her breathing became shallow and her movements were getting a little desperate. Her sense of direction was getting her nowhere.

“Eliza?” her sister’s voice came from behind and she immediately turned and reached out and felt one of her sister’s hands. She pulled her sister close and hugged her. Stephanie could feel her trembling all over as Eliza tightened her embrace.

“I’m here Liz, don’t be afraid of the dark.” Stephanie whispered in her ear.

“Ok” she shakily replied.

“I think the front door is this way” Eliza tightened her grip on Steph’s arm as she led her to the front door. Stephanie could feel her shaking; this was Eliza’s worst fear. 

Stephanie hurriedly groped through the darkness as they turned left and right. Eliza was just shaking terribly whilst they were still in the mansion. A faint light coming from the living room calmed her a little as they came close. 

Her sister turned the handle and slowly opened the front door just in time to see an NSA bouncing off the ground like a rag doll and crashing into the mansion in front of theirs. The crash destroyed the mansion entirely and the roof was all that remained intact.

Volleys of plasma soared through the air and the ground suddenly shook. Another NSA ran in front of them with a huge shield on its left arm. Fear instantly gripped the two sisters as it looked directly at them, with its monstrous glowing eyes. The plasma projectiles on the other hand turned mysteriously in mid-air and flew towards the guardsman from above creating a high-pitch sound. 

He saw them and raised his shield and the volleys smashed into it. 

More volleys soared from nowhere and hit his shield. They hit and hit and continued as the shield was beginning to glow cherry pink from the heat of the plasma.

A lithe figure appeared from the shadows and landed on the shield. His feet sizzled as it made contact on the red hot metal. He raised his hand where a pair of jagged blades jutted and shone under the moonlight. He jabbed at the shield a couple of times and it shattered to a million pieces. As the shield broke beneath his treads, he somersaulted backwards and kicked the NSA at the chin. The NSA staggered backwards as a power sword assembled itself on its left arm. 

The NSA plunged his power sword into the ground to maintain its balance. The NSA then renewed his attack by charging at the lithe figure that did the same thing. When the two clashed, the large automaton was knocked backwards and sent flying to the mansion that was destroyed a moment ago; shattering the roof in the process.

The two women looked into each other with fear-stricken faces as the two guardsmen didn’t move anymore. They could not believe what they were seeing; a battlefield. A place where the rich aristocrats of the Imperium do not belong, a place they didn’t want to be in

The lithe figure that attacked the two guardsmen, appeared a few feet in front of them with his back towards them. Up close, they could see scars and age old wounds on its back. Its body was well built and its skin was just glistening under the moonlight. When he finally faced them, both of them let out a gasp.

It was somehow human but it lacked a nose and its bridge but had a slight bump that ended on its upper lip. Its eyes had slits for pupils and it suddenly grinned at them; exposing the most grotesque thing they have ever seen.

Both women tightened their grip on each other as the Imperceptus took a step towards them. It continued to grin maliciously as a whisper filled Eliza’s and Stephanie’s mind.

_“ So? These are the women the men on this island were talking about.”_ he took another step towards them.

The women were frozen on the spot. His aura was just seeping into their minds and controlling their every movement. He vanished in front of them and the next thing they felt was a tingling feeling on their backs. They minutely turned their heads and they went pale. The Imperceptus was behind them and the cause of the tingling feeling was his two talons on his right hand that lightly touched the back portion of their robes. The soft action ripped the posterior of their robes; exposing their smooth backs to the Imperceptus.

_“I can see why the two will go to any lengths to protect the both of you.”_ the Imperceptus lightly touched their backs with his talons. Their eyes were slowly watering as the Imperceptus applied a little more pressure to his touch.

A rumble echoed beneath the earth and the two sisters felt its intensity while the Imperceptus ignored it. The remains of the destroyed mansion suddenly gave way to Daniel’s armour that was battered beyond repair. His left arm was missing and his right was badly damage. Blood from his wounds oozed down his face as he struggled to breathe.

_“Get your hands off of her!”_ Eliza let out gasped as she heard Daniel’s thoughts in her mind.

_“What’s this? Interesting.”_ Eliza heard the whisper again as she felt a hand caressing around her nape. _“Help me!”_ she begged him. _“I will.”_ Daniel instinctively replied.

_“Didn’t you hear me? I said keep those filthy fingers off of her!”_ Daniel shouted in his mind again as he struggled to stand.

_“What is she to you guardsmen?”_ the whisper questioned Daniel who was now ignoring every word that he was saying; meanwhile, Eliza was now trembling as she did a moment ago in the dark.

_“Didn’t you hear him mate? He said “Keep your hands off of her!””_ Caleb chuckled as his NSA burst through the rubble with damages his armour could never repair in time.

_“Impressive, very impressive. My suspicions were correct, you are a…”_

”_Vaeri, jhaer'r ter sai si tari._(Please, let’s cut to the chase.)” Caleb interrupted him. “_Air'r shael ei jhyl sosti moli eil Imperceptus myrdaer costaer ail thyl os ti._(It’s been a long time since an Imperceptus showed himself in front of me.)"

“_Shair air mi sai o Caleb Alaric?_(What is she to you Caleb Alaric?)" the Imperceptus enveloped Stephanie’s nape and that was just too much _“Please!”_

_“Don’t worry Ms. Siline. Everything’s gonna be alright.”_ Caleb entered her mind and assured her.

_“You should unleash your powers Caleb. You will never be able to defeat me in your present state.”_ the whisper spoke carelessly as he continued touched the bodies of the two women. 

_“Get your hands off of them Imperceptus and let’s get on with it!”_ Caleb’s NSA then brandished a power axe that started to hum with fervor.

“Daniel me boy!” Caleb then spoke through the vox with an air of cockiness that suited him bests.

“Yeah Caleb?” Daniel spoke back with the same manner.

“It seems our enemy has touched our VIPs in areas that could make the Inquisitor kill us.” he smiled to himself after his jest.

Daniel smirked and said: “Better force him to get his hands off before their father gets back.”

The whisper just chuckled amusingly and said _“This is certainly been an entertainment. Give my regards to your saviors dear maidens for I bid you farewell.”_ he dashed past the two and a gust of wind followed his trail.

“Let’s get to it then!” Daniel and Caleb then ran towards the Imperceptus.

The two women saw the guardsmen attacked their enemy but the Imperceptus managed to dodge their attacks and hit their chests with two volleys of plasma. They fell unconscious with their chests sizzling. When the two tried to look for the Imperceptus, he was nowhere to be seen.

“ELIZA! STEPHANIE!” their father’s voice was like salvation for the women. They frantically searched for him amidst the rubble laden estate. They saw him running towards them from an Inquisitorial Rhino. Their feet gave way and they ran towards him as well. They were crying like there was no tomorrow when he embraced them.

Inquisitors and other Imperial Guardsmen ran passed them as they assessed and checked the fallen guardsmen. Some checked the mansion that Daniel destroyed during the fight. Luckily no one was home.

“Are you two alright?” Mercutio asked in concern as any other father would do. But his daughters were just crying frantically in his embrace. He tried to use his some of his powers to calm them down but thought it best not to. He brought them inside a rhino where a medicae was waiting for them. He left them there but the two begged him to stay. He assured them that he would return shortly and gently embraced them again.

Medicaes rushed to the aid of Daniel and Caleb as Mercutio approached their unconscious frames that were sprawled on the ground; their NSAs deactivated.

“Make sure they can talk within the next 3 hours.” he said coldly.

“It will be done my lord” the medicaes replied.

“_Shi shor taer eindral, Voli Calias Alaric_(We will meet again, Prince Calias Alaric)” the 3rd whisper spoke telepathically for only Caleb to hear.​
*Galaxy: Milky Way
Segemtum: Segmentum Solar
M59 Year 990
Location: A chamber in the Inner Palace
Timeline: Present; a month after the clash with the High Lords​*
“How are the movements of the High Lords and the Adeptus Exercitus?” Valdor asked darkly as he paced back and forth in the chamber.

“They are slow my liege but highly coordinated.” a Cullexus assassin replied.

“To this day, I still can’t believe the things you did back then“ Dankmar interrupted as he turned his head left to right, in unison with Valdor’s movements.

“Neither can I. My powers were already that powerful when we fought the Unknown warrior.” Valdor replied.

_“We infused the Companions’ souls with yours which aided you to fight on par with us.”_ said the 4th.

“They are not dead? How?” Valdor stopped pacing in front of the crouching Imperceptus.

_“We never said we killed them. As for the process however, we shall discuss that on another time.”_

“Very well” Valdor reluctantly agreed and asked the Cullexus Assassin again who was crouching with the Imperceptus: “How many have been mobilized?”

“200 hundred groups have been coordinated to assassinate you my lord.” the Cullexus whispered whilst checking his talons that were disturbingly similar to the Imperceptus beside him.

“Well at least we know they are still loyal to the true Emperor, I doubt the Inquisition won’t lay a finger on me even if they offered me their service.” Valdor spoke with annoyance before continuing: “Oh my Emperor, forgive me for such an unforgivable heresy.” 

_“Base on our observations Valdor, any heresy committed in your Imperium is unforgivable.”_ the 3rd interjected.

Dankmar and Valdor shot him a glance which he greeted with a grin that expose his grotesque set of teeth. 

The pair of Custodeses cringe at the sight of him and resumed their discussion.

“What do you intend to do now whilst the Emperor is still consuming the Warp?”

“Until then, we must appoint the Legion Commander Militants to lead the Outer-rim Crusades and the other seven by prominent Inquisitorial Lords. We will be sending the most zealous individuals outside the galaxy thereby cutting off prominent figures from a potential coup.”

_“What about the other armies, the Imperial Guard, the Adeptus Aegis, the Titan Legions and the rest of the Inquisition? Not to mention Siline and Cypher.”_ asked the 1st.

“The assassins in the Adeptus Fatalis are loyal to us and as far as I am concerned, all their attempts will be near misses. The Imperial Guard and the rest our armies are closely watched by the new Imperceptuses that arrived from the portal.”

“How many have arrived exactly?” Dankmar asked the 1st.

_“Five Exercitus Legion strong to be exact.”_

“That’s quite a force.” Valdor commented with one of his eyebrows rising.

_“Indeed, but we still need your help.”_

“Including that of the Tau Empire?”

_“Yes.”_

“What is our main objective?” Dankmar asked.

_“Our main objective is to find the Emperor’s senseis and sacrifice them. By doing this, he will be resurrected.”_ 4th.

“Senseis?” Dankmar asked again bewilderment.

“Over the past millennia whilst the Imperium was not yet established, the Emperor fathered several children as he watched mankind prosper and wither in the shadows.” Valdor quickly informed his comrade.

_”He has no knowledge whatsoever about his biological children and the formidable powers that they possess.”_ said the 2nd.

“Do they know about their role? Their power?” Dankmar asked again in concern. If they knew about their potentials, then the Adeptus Custodes would have a hard time apprehending them.

_“Fortunately, they hardly know of their powers and their father.”_ Dankmar let out a sigh of relief.

_“And that is where you come in Captain-general.”_ 4th.

“Explain.” Dankmar demanded.

_“You are the leader of Custodian Guards of the Emperor and the head of the Royal Council. Use any available resources at your disposal to find them.”_

“It will be done.”

_“One question.”_ 3rd. 

“What is it?” Valdor faced the 3rd that was standing behind the 4th.

_“What if they refuse to be sacrificed?”_ he asked.

“Then coerced them.” Valdor replied flatly. 

“It is for the Emperor after all.” Dankmar seconded his comrade’s decision. “Innocents must die so that the rest may live. In this case, so that we will see our savior again.”

_“Such barbaric quotes. It is a miracle that your race has survived to this day.”_

“It is not a miracle rather a reality,” Dankmar coolly replied as a Custodes saluted them to announce his presence.

“What is it?” Valdor asked.

“My Emperor..” he began but Valdor cut him off “Don’t call me by that title within these walls. Inside this structure, the Emperor is the true ruler.” 

“Very well my lord.” the Custodes nodded and said:”The Inquisitorial Representative, Inquisitor Cypher and the Master of the Administratum, Mercutio Siline, have requested for an audience.” 

“Hmmm” Valdor rubbed his chin and looked at Dankmar. “Could be an assassination?” 

“What could they do?” Dankmar scoffed. “You have three hundred souls merged with yours and three hundred more that’ll never leave your side.”

_“Not to mention ten more guardians from us Valdor.”_ the 4th reminded him.

“Why can’t we capture them now when we already know of their plan?” the Custodes reluctantly asked his superiors.

_“The idea is to let them think we know nothing of their plans and when the time is right….”_

“We tell them the truth and hope they’ll believe us.” Valdor spoke as he looked tenderly at one of the carved image of his beloved Emperor. Valdor breathed deeply and exhaled sharply. 

“Let’s be done with it.” he felt a gust of wind within the chamber and three hundred new Companions were instantly surrounding him whilst ten Imperceptuses stealthily scaled the walls as he and his entourage walked out of the chamber.​
*Galaxy: N/A	
Location: Regnum a Inanis ac Umbra 
(Realm of the Void and Shadows)
Timeline: Present​*
A ghost blue beam descended from a dark metallic ceiling. The room was chilling to the bone and the light didn’t dampen the freezing temperature at all. A figure cloaked with steel and icy armour sat on a throne in the middle of the light; his fingers tapping impatiently on the arm rest.

“_Shael shor tia eisia shi vaedia?_(When will my army be ready?)” he wearily spoke with an apathetic tone.

“At the present moment, the Oblivion Guard has awakened almost 24% of the Void Knights your highness.” one of the two warriors spoke before him as they knelt; they too were clad in icy and ghastly armours.

“_Eil cyrn jhyl shor si eir shi eirdajaelaer?_(And how long will they all be awakened?)”

“Approximately 9 months from now your highness”

“_Boli tyl?_(9 months?)” his fingers stopped tapping.

“Yes, my lord. The defection of the Imperceptuses has greatly affected the awakening process…”

“_Ai pyl's shal aezeraer, Ai shal vaerer!_(I don’t want to hear excuses, I want results!)” the figure waved his hand and one of the warriors in front of him was reduced to dust.

“_Shar'm si marer os si Eirdeirar Thaer?_(What’s the status of the Abyssal Fleet?)" he asked the remaining warrior in front of him.

“All of them are now positioned near the portal my lord and are just awaiting for the main bulk of our army.”

“_Kyr. Cyrn eirdyr si vysar?_(Good. How about the portal?)”

“The portal will be opened on the day the entirety of the Void Knights will be marching for our cause your highness.”

“_Mai? Sor aistaedol morerol air syralia ialalydardi?_(So? This impeding situation is totally unavoidable?)"

“I am afraid so my liege.”

“_Baesia shaer. Bai taraes, aelael ais si Imperceptus talandraer ai eilia saestaelaer shor sor Aistaesos os Talol, si shor baeladrasees shi eirdi sai myr si ther thysi os tia eisadae._(Very well. No matter, even if the Imperceptus managed to ally themselves with this Imperium of Mankind, they will never be able to stop the full force of my armada.)"

“That is the _undeniable_ truth your highness”

“_Ialaelordi? Tysi jhojaelia, ailaelorardi._(Undeniable? More likely, inevitable.)" ​
*(Chapter 10)
“Fate did the unthinkable...
Now, the Imperium’s ruler is unacceptable…
Prominent individuals will not be idle while serving this traitor…
Especially the Inquisition and the Legion Commanders…”
*​


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Guys... Please post some comments if you ever read my fluff... Whether bad or good... That's all I'm asking.... Enjoy chapter 9:biggrin:...


----------



## Zondarian

as always a brilliant read. well done on the award as well


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Tnx:biggrin:...


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

To my beloved supporters and fans of this fluff... This is goodbye... JUST KIDDING!!!!.... No new threads will be posted here anymore because I will be revising the whole thing and put everything in ONE NEW single thread... Reason: As a new chapter is posted... It's tone or the way it tells the story veers off from the tone of the previous one... It's a dilemma of mine that I will fix ASAP.... Yes I know my views will go back to zero... But who cares... 3000 views?:shok:... It's nothing:cray:... Nothing I tell you!:ireful2:.... :alcoholic:...... So anyway... Tnx for the reps and expect the revised Advent of the Unknown on July or August with chapter 10....


----------



## Zondarian

I really don't understand what the point of a new thread is, but whatever.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Just one simple thing really... This thread has 9 pages already.... Think of what will happen if I post the revised one here....


----------



## Zondarian

Why are you revising it? It is all brilliant as it is. Don't start changing it half way through.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

I'm not gonna change it... I'm gonna improve it... Make it more brilliant...


----------



## Zondarian

It is fine as it is. You want the story to move forward, not to go backwards fixing problems that non of your readers have even noticed.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

If you say sok:... I won't revise it and I'll post chapter 10 this month... Tnx for convincing me otherwise:biggrin:....


----------



## Randwulf

That was AWESOME, well done.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

To those who have been waiting for the next installment of this fluff and gave up... I implore you to have patience... More are coming... It's just that my tertiary level education is dragging my a** on the floor and kept me busy for last three months or so... I'll post the whole chapter in the weekend... And expect a homebrew fluff that will shed some light into what happened in the 20,000 years before the setting of the story... Thank you:victory:...


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*Chapter 10*

*(Chapter 10)
“Fate did the unthinkable...
Now, the Imperium’s ruler is unacceptable…
Prominent individuals will not be idle while serving this traitor…
Especially the Inquisition and the Legion Commanders…”*​


*Galaxy: Milky Way
Segmentum: Segmentum Solar
Location: South Pole
M59 Year 990
Timeline: Four days after Eliza’s Ordeal; the day after Valdor’s self-proclamation
“Trust”

Time 5:30 am*

The temperature was a hundred degrees below zero as blizzards roared and released their anger across the most frigid surface of Terra; showing no mercy to would be visitors. Spines of long dead animals peeked through the knee-deep snow as a party of hooded individuals traversed the horrid and god-forsaken environment. 

A troika of floating pods was in the middle of their formation and inside each of them was a guardsman enveloped in bluish liquid. 

Two of the cloaked individuals near the leader of the group suddenly collapsed; obviously wearied and possibly dying because of the cold. The leader of the party took notice immediately and gestured rather frantically to the group for aid. 

The leader then brushed his hood and revealed his snow riddled face; it was Mercutio. He enveloped the two within his arms as a medicae from the party rushed to his side.

“Stephanie, Eliza, hang on, we’re almost there.” he simultaneously caressed their frozen cheeks as the medicae injected a dark red substance into their arms. 

“Father?” they whispered, as if it took all of their strength to utter that single word.

“DAMN IT!” their father cursed as he tightened his embrace to keep them warm. “CURSE THEM ALL!” he bellowed to the heavens.

“MERCUTIO!” a member of the group shouted over the roar of the blizzard.

The Inquisitor glared at the one who shouted as though he did something treasonous but the words after that, extinguished the furnaces of his rage completely.

“THE VALKYRIE’S HERE! ALDERIUS MANAGED TO FIND ONE.”

_“Thank the Emperor!” _he jeered silently but his face was still hard on the surface as his daughters were fighting the urge to sleep. 

The one, who shouted earlier, ran towards him and carried one of his daughters while Mercutio carried the other. “Cypher, the Emperor truly provides the faithful.” he said to him as he stood, carrying Eliza as he did so.

“Indeed, he does.” the hooded Cypher replied.

A Valkyrie then pierced through the walls of snow and furious winds, bearing the Inquisition’s “I” on either side of its fuselage, and landed in front of them. The icy ground complained when its landing gears touch the surface. Its door let out an inaudible sound and flung open. An Inquisitor came out, draped in the same thick black cloak that they were wearing, and gestured furiously at them over the noise of the engine and the freezing winds to board the vessel as fast at they could.

“HURRY! THEY’RE WAITING!” he shouted at them as they struggled through the snow.

“They shouldn’t have done this.” Mercutio growled under his breath as he entered the vessel after Cypher boarded with Stephanie in his arms. The rest of the party followed; their cloaks, twisting madly with the cold winds while the pods were loaded at the rear of the ship. 

The engines of the Valkyrie roared to its full intensity, challenging the blizzards’ own shrieks and flew towards the entrance of the Holy Order’s sanctum.​
*Location: Valkyrie
M59 Year 990
En route to the Sanctum of the Holy Orders of the Emperor’s Inquisition
*
Passing deserts of snow that stretched beyond the horizon, the Valkyrie whistled through the air at neck breaking speed; ignoring the turbulent winds as they howled in protest.

Inside, Mercutio cursed under his breathe again and again as he furiously kept his daughters warm as they lay on stretchers “Just because I swore the Orders’ loyalty, doesn’t mean… DAMN!” 

The Valkyrie began to decrease in speed minutes later and suddenly halted above a frozen lake. It hovered above it as the surface sundered, revealing an underground hangar several kilometers down, where guardsmen ran here and there; obeying the commands from several Inquisitors. 

[raven1-2934, where have you been?, comms] the vox on the cockpit suddenly flickered to life.

The pilot grabbed the radio and replied: [raven, been assigned to retrieve someone by the authority of an Inquisitor.]

[by who if I may ask?]

[Inquisitor Alderius]

[ah, very well, you are free to land at pad 0987. comms out]

[roger that comms, pad 0987.]

The craft slowly descended into the millennia old chasm and the pilot carefully avoided rocks and ice that jutted from the walls as the Valkyrie entered it fully. The frozen lake above closed with a thundering sound, followed by sudden crash on the outer hull of the vessel. 

A sizable chunk of ice broke free from the frozen lake and smashed onto the Valkyrie, making it tipped a little to its starboard side. The pilot hurriedly pulled on the controls to balance it. 

“I swear...” Mercutio growled as his eyes darted towards the cockpit when the craft stabilized. 

Servitors and guardsmen doubled their efforts as they prepared all the Valkyrie’s necessities on landing pad 0987 when it finally entered the hangar. 

The craft then slowly hovered towards the pad as the Inquisitors, all around the hangar, took notice of the newcomer. The ship halted over pad 0987 and the pilot prepared the final adjustments before landing.

But for some ill-fated reason, he accidentally slipped and the craft landed hard on the pavement; toppling the stretchers of the women. 

Mercutio snapped and unsheathed one of his swords. Cypher just sighed to himself as his friend entered the cockpit and stabbed the pilot through the backseat.

“Next time Alderius.” Cypher can hear his friend from where he sat as Mercutio growled like a deamon in the cockpit. 

“Find a pilot that can land smoothly and not endanger my daughters’ lives!” he withdrew his blade, creating a sickening sound as the pilot’s blood clung to his weapon.

“Yes my lord.” the Inquisitor, replied nonchalantly as though the exchange of words was like any other morning chat. He looked at the co-pilot, who was frozen by fear, and motioned for him to get the body of his dead comrade. “Congratulations soldier. You’ve just been promoted.” a sarcastic smirk escaped Alderius’ mouth as he exited the cockpit.

“WHERE IS THE ULTIMA CONLAVE BEING HELD!?” Mercutio was going ballistic as he set foot on the hangar ignoring his fellow Inquisitors who drew their weapons as they saw him. 

“YOU!” he pointed his bloody sword at two guardsmen who flinched at the threatening gesture. “BRING MY DAUGHTERS TO THE MEDICAE FACILITY, NOW!” the two obeyed his command out of fear, he was the Inquisitorial Representative after all, and dashed rather desperately inside the Valkyrie.

“My old friend. The others will not hesitate to kill you right here. We are still labeled as traitors.” Cypher tried to calm him down but it did the opposite.

“MY DAUGHTERS ALMOST FROZE TO DEATH BECAUSE OF THEIR ACTIONS! I WILL HAVE THEIR HEADS FOR THIS!” he roared. All the Inquisitors in the hangar took a step forward; readying themselves for the kill.

“My lord. I beg of you, calm down.” Cypher warned him as his hands reached for his weapons.

“Your hands where I can see them Cypher.” Mercutio warned him back; thinking Cypher was going to use his weapons against him.

“This rage will get you nowhere and will give them all the reason to execute you here.” Cypher inched his hands away from his weapons to ease the tension. He wearily looked at his surroundings and counted about twenty Inquisitors.

His words seem to have worked for the features on Mercutio’s face relaxed. The Inquisitorial Representative breathed in and exhaled a couple of times before surrendering to reason “You’re right. How foolish of me.” he slowly returned his sword to the sanctuary of its scabbard. 

“Thank the Emperor” Cypher sighed and grabbed the pistols on his belt before any of the Inquisitors could blink. He raised his arms and fired his weapons without aiming. 

Two Inquisitors, on either side of him fell to the floor, clutching their left leg in pain. He then brought his pistols within inches of Mercutio’s ears in just a few seconds and fired again, disabling another pair behind his friend; from there, he swerved them in one full arc and turned three times as he fired them in rapid succession, before depositing them back to his belt once more; smoldering.

Cypher smirked to no one in particular as the painful groans of the Inquisitors reached his ears “It surely reminds me of the glory days.” 

“You, my friend, are just overqualified to be an Inquisitor.” Mercutio remarked in disbelief as he ascertained what just happened. 

All the Inquisitors were lying on the floor, clutching the wounds caused by Cypher. What could have been mutilated limbs were just wounded arms and legs. The Inquisitor made sure that the projectiles he fired, only brushed his colleagues’ skin; a testament indeed for his unrivaled accuracy. 

Medicaes from the facility burst from an elevator to the farthest right of the hangar when they heard the gunshots. They rushed to the aid of the Inquisitors who cursed at Cypher, while he just turned a deaf ear.

“My lord, if you please.” Alderius’ calm voice reached Mercutio’s ears from behinds as he motioned his hands towards a narrow corridor that lead further underground. The Inquisitorial Representative reluctantly walked towards that direction before glancing at the Valkyrie where the guardsmen and his entourage were bringing his daughters out of the craft. His eyes then darted at the three floating bio-tanks that exited through the rear. He returned his gaze on the corridor as Cypher and Alderius flanked him. 

The corridor only allowed a single person to walk through so Cypher entered first when they reached it and Alderius followed while Mercutio entered last. 

The walk lasted for twenty minutes as they descended deeper into the planet. 

A larger senate-like circular chamber then greeted them after their long trek. The two Inquisitors immediately flanked Mercutio again as he exited the passage. 

A light immediately gleamed at the top most level of the chamber, and their eyes focused on it. There, an Inquisitor was standing under its glow. They could see the entirety of his frame that was covered by a crimson cloak and trimmed with pitch black embroidery. His face though, could not be seen. Then, as if a signal was given, more lights gleamed; creating a circular motion that encompassed the entire radius of the chamber, showing thousands of Inquisitor Lords. 

Though they can only feel it, they were right to guess that all of the lords were glaring at them.

“State your business!” one of them shouted, his voice echoing like a bell toll. 

“Business? HOW DARE YOU…” Mercutio started but Cypher cut him off “We are here to state our true intensions.” he shot Mercutio a careful stare that calmed him momentarily.

“Intensions? It was already clear when you bowed to that TRAITOR!” another lord bellowed.

“We only did what was necessary.” Cypher calmly replied.

“Necessary?! What you did was treasonous!” another spat. 

“WE ONLY DID WHAT WAS NECESSARY TO WIN HIS TRUST!” Mercutio roared, unable to control himself.

“It was a necessary evil my lords.” Cypher seconded his friend’s statement.

“We expected an action worthy of praise Mercutio but not something that would force our hands to make you suffer.”

“The freezing tundra made me suffer already, though indirectly.” Mercutio whispered but it was loud enough for all of them to hear. 

“Indirectly?” one of the lords asked.

“You denied me of the transports that I requested and my daughters almost died in its unforgivable clutches!” he hissed.

“You’re daughters’ suffering? You thought that was your punishment?” another Inquisitor scoffed at Mercutio’s remark. “There ordeal was just an appetizer before the main course!”

“You need not have dragged my daughters into this!” the Inquisitorial representative hissed.

“They are of your blood and thus, must suffer the same fate.” one of the lords spoke with finality.

But Mercutio didn’t want this to end. “Will you not listen to my side? Can you not see in my mind that I’m still devoted and loyal!?” he pleaded.

“We will not venture into you traitorous mind Mercutio, lest we want to be tainted by your treachery!” a female Inquisitor’s voice boomed after his plea.

“What must I do then, to gain your trust?” he asked though he dreaded the answer.

A strained silence followed, wherein a pin’s fall could echo across the chamber as the lords looked at each other and deliberated	

Cypher clenched his fists as he waited, though he knew what would happen right away; even if the lords hadn’t replied yet. 

“We have made a decision.” it was the first lord who spoke when they entered the chamber.

_“Mors Mortis Purgare.”_ his fellow lords spoke as one as if the verdict was death. _Mors Mortis Purgare_ was the most painful punishment done to an Inquisitor and was an act too horrible to describe. 

Cypher and Alderius slowly blinked and bowed their heads in surrender.
.
“So be it.” Mercutio replied with a heavy heart.​
*Location: Medicae Facility
M59 Year 990
“Who is Caleb Alaric?”

Time 8:00 am*

Medicae’s and servitors bustled about in the facility, carrying bottles of colorful fluid and surgical instruments as they traversed each other’s path; working as if their lives depended on it. 

“Keep the flow of elixirium steady.” the lead medicae spoke to his colleagues as they administer centuries of impeccable medical expertise on Stephanie.

“The pyrothium is almost out of her system sir.”

“Good, start with her sister and I’ll finish from here.”

Five medicaes rushed to the unconscious body of Eliza just as her heart rate went berserk.

“We need assistance here!” one of the medicaes shouted in alarm as he checked the machines monitoring her heart rate. 

“Emperor! The alloy reached her heart!” another shouted.

“Inject the elixirium directly into her heart, NOW!” commanded the lead medicae in restraint fear as he left Stephanie with his assistants and focused all his attention on Eliza as her heart rate reached another flashpoint.

“We’re losing HER! Administering elixirium now.” he shouted as he grabbed the largest syringe full of the elixirium and proceeded in injecting the chemical.

“Wait, are you insane?! A needle that large!” his assistant grabbed his arm to stop him. 

“If we don’t use this,” his superior began as cold sweat covered his entire face “the pyrothium is going to burn her from the inside out and if that happens, we all die.” he and his assistant then locked gaze..

His assistant looked at the unconscious daughter of the Inquisitorial Representative and contemplated for a second. He looked back at his superior and said “Do it.” before letting go of his hand and watched as his superior plunged the needle into her heart and injected the fluid. 

“Heart rate still increasing.” one of their colleagues informed them. 

“Come on, damn it.” the lead medicae cursed.

“Heart rate still... Oh my... ” a lump went up his throat but he need not explain, for the steady tone announced their fate.

“What happened?” his assistant asked in horror as the steady tone continued.

“Revival, now!” a strange machine suddenly jutted out from the ceiling that looked like a hybrid of a servitor’s and Tyranid Lictor’s face. Fiber-like tentacles snaked out of its anterior and inserted themselves into Eliza’s chest.

His assistant hurriedly checked the machine with trembling hands. 

“Energy at maximum, ready.” 

“Clear!’

An electric shock snaked its way from the machine, through the tentacles and into Eliza’s chest, making her body arched forward as they tried to restart her heart. 

A single beep caused by the machine registered itself on the monitor but Eliza’s heart wasn’t responding.

“No heart beat sir.”

“Again, clear!”

Another jolt reached her heart, nothing.

“Come on, CLEAR!”

Nothing still.

“I’m not going to die because of you!” he hissed. “CLEAR!”

A single beat registered again in the monitor but was miraculously followed by a sequence of regular beats when Eliza’s heart finally responded. 

“Emperor be praised. She’s ok... and we’re going to live.” his assistant voice squeaked in joy as he wiped away the sweat that glistened on his forehead.

The lead medicae chuckled at his assistant in amusement and said “Indeed we’re going to live, now fetch me that syringe. We still have a lot of work to do.” 

In the next thirty minutes, the women were taken care of and were sent to individual wards as the medicaes immediately turned their attention on the pods. 

Three of them walked towards them and sliced the panels. The medicaes then placed their thumbs on the small scanners and they beeped as the pods verified the medicaes identity and opened. The bluish liquid inside the pod vaporized into the air as the hatches exposed the bodies of the guardsmen to the medicaes.

“It’s a miracle that they survived those wounds.” the lead medicae interjected as they approached them.

“They won’t be appreciating that miracle when the Holy Orders is done with them.” They stopped abruptly and turned to face the owner of the voice, it was Mercutio’s medicae. 

“You!” the lead medicae rudely pointed his finger at his colleague. “What were you thinking?! Pyrothium?! In their bodies!”

“The cause of my endeavor is justified by its result, lead medicae.” he spoke nonchalantly.

“Your point being?”

“They are alive aren’t they?”

“Yes, but that’s n..”

“Then we have nothing to discuss.” he sharply cut him off. “Wake the guardsmen, for my master yearns for their conscious presence after the Ultima Conclave.”

The lead medicae opened his mouth to argue further but thought best not to. He motioned for his colleagues to begin the operation as Mercutio’s medicae left their presence.​
*Time 9:12 am*

The medical facility was now empty. The medicaes have withdrawn to their quarters while a handful was still monitoring the women in their rooms. The guardsmen however were slowly awakening from their induced coma in a bigger room; guarded by their fellow guardsmen.

The floor where they brought the Siline sisters and the guardsmen was located several hundred miles below the surface and was closest to Terra’s inner core. The reason for the location was that the patients of the medical facility needed the heat to stay alive deep in the freezing fortress of the Holy Orders’; the Inquisitors needn’t worry nor mind the cold for they’ve been in worst places before. 

The guardsmen however complained about the unholy screams and the cold now and then, especially the ones guarding the three of their fellowmen.

The walls and the floor were made from a mixture of concrete and adamantium while huge cooling systems were welded on the ceiling to balance the overwhelming heat from the inner core. Unlike the remedial floor, the upper floors up to the hangar above were freezing and contained thousands of interrogation rooms and detention facilities where millions of convicts, traitors, rogue psykers and a handful of restrained Eldar were being kept under watch. Not a day goes by when the entire sanctum is not filled by their screams as the Interrogators squeezed their life essence into oblivion.

“Men, I can’t wait to get off this frakking place.” one of them remarked before sneezing.

“Who wouldn’t want to?” his companion replied.

A random clamor suddenly echoed throughout the hall, prompting the two soldiers to whip out plasma bolters at a fleeting moment while their arms were slowly turning gray.

“What was that?” one of them asked.

The other just shrugged and motioned for him to check it out. His colleague nodded and took a step forward but a cloaked figure suddenly appeared like a ghost at the end of the hall

“Who goes there?” he asked, shouting, but the cloaked figure stayed silent and proceeded in walking towards them.

“By order the Imperial Guard, identify yourself!” the other shouted but the persona stayed silent still and broke into a sprint.

“Frak, shoot him!” the two guardsmen open fire. 

The hall was instantly filled with deafening explosions as the plasma weapons ejected round after round of exploding plasma at the cloaked individual. 

He didn’t stop or ducked when he saw the weapons firing, he simply unsheathed an Eldar-like sword from his cloak and sliced the first of the plasma rounds in two. The two halves whizzed pass him and melted the adamantium-covered wall at the end of the corridor. He then resumed deflecting and slicing the flaming bullets that came his way.

Seeing that their weapons were useless, the guardsmen changed them and charged at the intruder with their now crackling axes.

“For the Emper...” one of the guardsmen started but a pain in his chest overwhelmed him. He dropped his ax and looked down at his chest. There, he saw a sword jutting out of his diaphragm. He looked behind him and saw the intruder.

“When... did... you...” he struggled but the intruder pulled the sword out and beheaded him before he could finish his sentence. His headless body swayed forward and dropped to the floor while his head made contact with the ground two seconds after. 

The other guardsman stopped in his tracks when he heard the body of his comrade hit the floor. He turned and saw the intruder, standing over his comrade's corpse. Bemused, he wondered to who did the quickened footsteps belong to when he was there behind him.

The guardsman turned again, only to feel the blade of the other intruder puncture his stomach. A painful gasp escaped the guardsman’s mouth as he pulled it out and beheaded him like what his companion did to the other.

The body and the head fell to the floor as he slowly wiped his sword on his cloak. His hooded cohort approached him and their bodies suddenly merged into one.

_“Thylor cestal.(Foolish humans.)”_ he sheathed his sword and entered the room that they were guarding.

A horrid blood-like smell reached his nostrils and he instantly stifled a cringe; he closed the door silently and walked carefully towards one of the guardsmen. He brushed his hood down, revealing a handsome face with blonde hair just like what the guardsman had. He looked at the guardsman with a compassionate gaze as he saw the numerous instruments that was connected to his body. The cloaked figure lowered his head closer and whispered in the guardsman’s ear:

_“Calias”_

Immediately, Caleb’s eyes snapped open and looked cautiously at the cloaked persona.

_“Shai eisi o?(Who are you?)”_

The cloaked persona smiled at him, showing his pearl white teeth and said: “A millennia has barely passed and you have forgotten who I am?”

“Calarim?” Caleb whispered in disbelief.

_“Shi tasaerer os shar o mael. (Be careful of what you speak.)”_ the smile was gone, replaced with a watchful face._”Si eisi sharol. (They are watching.)”_ 

_“Si Bylaeloria? (The Unknown?)”_

_“Or. (Yes.)”

“Shar eisi o pyl caesi? (What are you doing here?)”

“Ai maelaer saes tystol. (I sensed them coming.)”
_
“What about the others?”

“They have sensed it too and are preparing.” Calarim brushed Caleb’s face with his gentle hand and continued: “You must go back; it is dangerous for you here.”

“I can’t. I must find out why the Imperceptuses are here, ahead of their masters.”

Calarim looked at his brother with a concerned face as he stroked it still. He let out a sigh thereafter, seeing that he could not convince him. He kissed Caleb’s forehead and said “You always had father’s inquisitive nature little brother.” 

_“Veari (Please).”_ Caleb’s eyes slowly glistened as he fought a sob.”The pain is still too much to bear even when so many epochs have passed.” 

_“Ail sosti shyraes. (In time brother.)”_ Calarim spoke as a single tear trickled down his cheeks. “His death will be avenged.” 

_“Ail Sosti shyraes” _Caleb repeated. _“Si shor tar! (They will fall!)”_

An alarm suddenly blared throughout the sanctum, silencing the blood-curdling screams of the prisoners that engulfed it moments ago.

“I have to go little brother” Calarim spoke quickly as he withdrew his hand and covered his face with the hood of his cloak “I killed the guardsmen outside; surely this is the reason.” He then turned his back and made for the door.

“May the blessings of Aeterna be with you brother.” Caleb said after him over the alarm.

Calarim stopped immediately and faced his brother saying _“Eir shor o.(As with you)”_, he then turned towards the door and phased through it.

Caleb looked at the door for a few moments and then stared at the ceiling. He admired it for no particular reason and then shut his eyes just as the door was blown from its hinges and landed at the adjacent wall.

Imperial guardsmen stormed the room with their plasma bolsters drawn. Caleb ignored them and merely pretended to be unconscious.

The unmistakable clicks of their bolters reached Caleb's ears and then “Clear!” one of the guardsmen shouted.

A sound of a pair of heavy metallic footsteps then filled the silence that came after the shout of the guardsman. It stopped and then silence again.

“Nothing out of the ordinary my lord.” a guardsman reported.

“Are you certain?” a cold voice responded.

“Yes my lord.” the guardsman replied.

“Very ominous.” the cold voice remarked and then Caleb heard the metallic footsteps again, this time clinking closer to where he was lying. “The guards are dead and yet all three of them are still alive?”

“Apparently my lord.” the soldier replied just as two pair of quickened footsteps rushed outside.

“Who are these soldiers?” he heard the owner of the cold voice beside his bed.

“They were part of the platoon that guarded Mercutio Siline’s daughters my lord.” the guardsman’s footsteps echoed across the room as he approached the high-ranking individual.

“Hm, so these are the survivors of that unexplainable destruction on Venenatus?”

“Yes my lord.”

“Very ominous” he repeated again and said “Station four guards at the door. I’ll assign one of my Exercitus to lead them.”

“Your will be done my Lord Ezekiel.” Caleb heard again the metallic footsteps of the Legion Commander, moving away and possibly towards the door before hearing the guardsman asking “Uhm, my lord?

“Yes?” Ezekiel’s footsteps stopped.

“What would you have us do with the bodies?”

“Do you really need me to tell you what to do with the carcasses?” he asked in annoyance.

“Apologies my lord.” the guardsman quickly regretted his question.

“Carry on guardsman.”

“Yes my lord.” the Legion Commander’s footsteps then exited the room.

_“Ei Jhaendrol Tystalaes, caesi?"_ (A Legion Commander, here?) Caleb thought.​
*Location: Ultima Conclave
M59 Year 990
“Cleansing Death – The ritual of Mors Mortis Purgare”*

*Time 10:30 am*

“ENOUGH! HE HAS PROVEN HIS LOYALTY!” Cypher was pleading to the Inquisitor Lords as his arms were being restrained by Lucius Draco of the Blood Angels and Eckel Metalus of the Imperial Fists.

Alderius was standing, motionless – his face, as pale as glass as he stared at the middle of the chamber.

There, Mercutio was chained in the center; his head bowing in surrender. Around him were four horrid and blasphemous greater daemons of the chaos gods, all bearing down upon him. Their stench, their breath and their very presence is wreaking an indescribable agony within his mind. His passion for purity and hatred for the enemies of mankind were at their very brink of existence. 

The greater daemons however were paying him no heed for they much wanted instead to reap the pyskers that were controlling them to pieces. How they managed to enter the materium is of the Inquisitor Lords doing. 

_Mors Mortis Purgare_, otherwise known as the cleansing death to the Holy Orders, is a ritual where the forceful insertion of malignant entities into the mind of a felon is being observed. It has been incorporated into the curriculum of punishments within the Inqusition after the War of the Damned for its potent physical and psychological torture. Greater daemons were always the favorite choice and this has been made possible with the birth explosion of Alpha-plus psykers all over the Imperium; though that same event heralded an apocalyptic era wherein the Inquisition exterminated one hundred fifty billion citizens-turned-traitors who were under the psykers' control. 

The psykers weren't killed but were captured and were forcefully indoctrinated by the Adeptus Astra Telapathica, Grey Knights and Blood Raven Librarians under the watchful eye of the entire order of the Culexus Temple and the Sisters of Silence. All in all they were about one million of them, only ten thousand survived the inculcation and are now serving the Emperor to this day in the Inquisition while some newborns are entering the Scholastia Pysakana in equal numbers year after year, with disturbing control over their powers and fealty to the god-Emperor.

_Mors Mortis Purgare_ can only be allowed to proceed if all the Inquisitor Lords sanctioned it. If the felon could somehow force the daemons out and survive the ritual, he will be welcomed again into the ranks of the Holy Orders; if not, the pain of having to go through with it will suffice for any other punitive action. All who went through with this ritual in the past, died.

“The ritual has barely begun Cypher.” Ezekiel entered the chamber and stood beside his brothers that were restraining the Inquisitor.

“HIS COMPLIANCE IS EVIDENT ENOUGH!” Cypher spat.

“Nevertheless, we Legion Commanders can do nothing. The Inquisitor Lords have been yearning to punish a traitor this insanely ever since the War of the Damned.” Ezekiel spoke without looking at the Inquisitor.

“If he was a traitor Ezekiel, why would he return to the order that would gladly kill him on sight?” Cypher hissed.

“That doesn’t prove anything Cypher.” Ezekiel countered,

“Quiet, it’s about to begin.” came the careful whisper of Mallear Engelhart of the Black Templars who was beside Ernst Victus of the Grey Knights; both of whom were with their honor guards just in case the ritual turns awry.

“Let it be done Mercutio Siline and may the Emperor see your fealty and aid you in your struggle. If not, then may the minions of our great enemy have mercy upon you” one of the Inquisitor Lords spoke and nodded his head to the Inquisitors who were restraining the daemons. They nodded back and with a flick of their hands, the greater daemons quivered and writhed in pain as the Inquisitors forced them into the mind of the Lord Terran by turning them into malignant clouds that could easily enter Mercutio’s orifices.

The moment the first of the malicious particles made contact with Mercutio’s skin, an agonizing shriek escaped his mouth. It wasn’t that of a man of righteousness but that of a coward who wanted death so desperately at that instant. The pain increased rapidly when the mist entered still. He fought the urge to succumb, to give up so easily; knowing that it was only just a few seconds into the ritual. The fine line between sanity and irrationality was being blurred by the pain when finally the entirety of the mist was now within his head. That was when daemons turned their attention to him.

_“Your Emperor is dead Mercutio! A CORPSE!” 

“Submit to your anger, kill... kill... KILL!” 

“Pain is but the instigator of pleasure... HAHAHA!” 

“Fate is what I control... serve... and it will be yours to command...”
_
Thousands of whispers coming from the minds of the greater daemons assault his, steering him away from the god-Emperor as they seduced him to comply with the very things he has sworn to abhor.

_“NO!”_ he screamed in his thoughts amidst the excruciating pain. _“I...I... AM HIS.... HAMMER… I.... AM.... HIS RIGHT.... HAND THAT..... WILL... SMIGHT YOU..... TO OBLIVION!”
_
All the daemons laughed, filling his mind with rackets that he could not fathom.

_“His hammer he says... HAHAHA!”

“RIGHT HAND?”

“We have already won Mercutio… more than you will ever know…”

“HE IS DEAD MERCUTIO!”

“Oh divine Emperor... give me strength!”_ his mind pleaded but nothing happened. The pain was still there, the daemons laughter, still ringing in his ears.

_“See?... Where is your Emperor?!”

“Maybe he is still sleeping… Don’t disturb him with your petty begs and pleas. HAHAHA!!” _

Outside Mercutio's mind, the chamber was filled only with the gurgling sound that came from his own mouth as his body twitch and writhed on the floor. The Inquisitor Lords, Legion Commanders and High-Generals watched with disgusted looks.

“In all the millenia that I have served the Imperium, I have not seen such a ritual that is so utterly revolting.” spoke Marneus Calgar, High-General of the Ultramarines. 

“Though highly unorthodox, we can’t deny the fact that this is a sufficient punishment.“ replied Dante, High-general of the Blood Angels.

“But this is just….” Calgar replied.

“I know Marneus. Let's just keep silent and let the Inquisition deal with him.” Dante left Calgar’s presences and approached the Legion Commander of the Blood Angels who was still restraining Cypher.

“My Lord Lucius. Is there anything that I can do for you at the moment?” Dante bowed as he spoke.

“Nothing Dante, except to watch the ritual and be reminded that if we turn... THIS will be our fate.” Lucius spoke calmly as Cypher struggled still to be free from his grip.

“As you wish my lord.” Dante bowed again and resumed watching with the rest of the high-ranking individuals in the chamber.
_
“Where is he Mercutio? WHERE?! HAHAHA!”

“Serve Chaos... it can never be denied!”

“In this realm... Only we can hear you...”

“KILL! KILL!”

“HE IS A CORPSE! A ROTTING CARCASS!”

“NO!”_ Mercutio managed push them back for a fleeting moment but they resumed their attacks again.

“_There is nothing you can do but submit to the ruinous powers!”

“Think of your lovely daughters... Offer them to me... And I promise pleasure beyond your imagination.”

“KILL! BLOOD! KILL!”

“Where does your loyalty lie?”_ a serene and careful whisper reached Mercutio’s ears.

Immediately, the whispers of the daemons ceased. Mercutio’s consciousness was then pulled into another realm where there was utterly no sound at all and the pain all over his body disappeared. 

_“Where am I?”_ Mercutio thought as he noticed that he was no longer in the presence of the greater daemons but in pitch black darkness.

_“Where does you loyalty lie?”_ the whisper repeated again..

_“Who are you?”_ Mercutio asked in return.

_“Where does you loyalty lie?”_ it repeated still.

_“Who are...” _Mercutio tried to ask again but remembered a phrase spoken by his colleague: _“May the Emperor see your fealty and aid you in your struggle...”_

_“Is that you my lord?” _Mercutio asked in astonishment.

_“Where does your loyalty lie?”_ it kept on repeating the same question.

_“Please tell me! For I must know!”_ Mercutio pleaded.

_“I am... whom you say”_ it replied.

_“THEN MY LOYALTY, IS WITH YOU MY EMPEROR!”_ Mercutio replied vigorously.

_“Very well... Proclaim my name and my authority across the galaxy and smite the unbelievers into oblivion.”

“IT WILL DONE MY LORD!” _

A faint blue flash erupted within the realm and enveloped Mercutio's frame. He was then brought back into the realm where the greater daemons were still tempting him; oblivious to the fact that he left their presence a moment ago.

_“SUBMIT MERCUTIO!”

“KILL!”

“HE IS DEAD! DECAYING ON THAT PITIFUL...”

“SILENCE DAEMONS!”_ Mercutio shouted and the greater daemons were silenced.

They were shocked. His words were full of authority as if their masters themselves were commanding them. _“No”_ they thought as they saw that Mercutio’s consciousness was now containing a pure and cleansing aura. Surmising amongst themselves that the Emperor did indeed intervened, they hurriedly united their efforts and shouted _“CHAOS CAN NEVER BE DENIED! BOW!”_

_“WITH THE AUTHORITY BESTOWED UPON ME BY THE GOD-EMPEROR OF MANKIND AND WITH MY UNRELENTING HATRED FOR THE ABHORRED, I SENTENCE ALL OF YOU TO ETERNAL DAMNATION!”_ Mercutio responded, equaling the intensity of their psychic command

_“NOOOOOOO! WE WERE SO CLOSE!”_ they suddenly shouted as one forming a despicable voice as if a single being was speaking. _“HOW COULD THIS BE!” 
_
_“Go back to where you belong daemons!”_ Mercutio roared and slowly the daemons were being expelled from his mind by the power given to him by his beloved Emperor.

_“NO! ANYWHERE BUT THERE! HE IS THERE! CONSUMING ANYTHING HE TOUCHES! THE DEVOURER! NOOOO!!!!”_ they used their powers to cling on to Mercutio’s mind but tendrils of pure energy appeared from tiny rifts that opened within it. They quickly gathered the malignant mist within their grasps and pulled them slowly into the Warp. The daemons shrieked their hardest when they felt the cold surface of the tentacles. 

_“Remember this daemons, ‘there is no realm beyond his reach, no enemy beyond his wrath.’”_ Mercutio growled at them but they responded _“YOUR TIME WILL COME MERCUTIO! AND YOUR IMPERIUM OF INNUMERABLE WORLDS WILL FALL!”_ and with a last attempt, they tried to materialize into their true forms within his mind but the tendrils pulled them with such a force that only the greater daemon of Slaanesh managed to form its head before being utterly sucked into the Warp.

In the chamber, the four Alpha-plus psykers were on all floors, gasping for breath. All the lords were peering, curious as to what had happened. In the center of the chamber, Mercutio rose. The chains on his arms didn’t protest for they opened at Mercutio's behest. He looked up at the Inquisitor Lords in defiance, his loyalty proven.

“At last I have lived long enough to see a miracle that’s worth a thousand lifetimes.” Dante spoke in awe.

“Well? Will you listen to me now?” Mercutio asked with an air of authority much like that of Valdor but with much more in intensity that the Inquisitor Lords briefly had the urge to run away.

“Yo... yo...your loyalty has been proven to us Mercutio... and yes, we will now listen to you.” one of the lords spoke hesitantly in behalf of them.

“Very well.” Mercutio replied.

“What is your plan then Mercutio?” this time it was Ezekiel who asked.

Mercutio looked at him and was not surprise to see the other Legion Commanders and High-Generals there as well. 

“It is simple Ezekiel, we will kill Valdor on the celebration of the Emperor’s ascension.”

“May I ask how Mercutio? When the Custodian Guards vouch for him.” Eckel Metalus asked him as the Legion Commander folded his arms across his chest that spanned two men.

“The Adeptsus Exercitus alone can retake the Imperial Palace.”

“Invade the most holiest sanctum in the Imperium?.” Erns Victus asked in disbelief.

“Now my Lord Ernst, that very sanctum is in peril.” Mercutio countered. “For a traitor has claimed the throne that he was never worthy of having. It is our duty to dispose of him and proclaim the true ruler that is the Emperor of Mankind.”

“What say you?” Cypher's voice suddenly echoed across the chamber and all turned to face him. They saw immediately within his eyes: a fire of unimaginable fury. They slowly experienced nostalgia, as if they were there again; in front of the Chaos Horde of the 100th Black Crusade, outnumbered by 50-1 and emerged victorious. 

“What say you, my brothers.” Cypher repeated.

“DEATH TO VALDOR!” they all shouted, a loud and boisterous cry. A shout that defied the rule of the centurion-turned-traitor and a shout that proclaimed the name and authority of the Emperor of Mankind.​
*Location: Hallway, twin gigantic doors of the chamber
*
Calarim was leaning on the doors of the chamber, listening to the shouts and cheer of the Inquisitor Lords and of the Adeptus Exercitus. At his feet were the unconscious bodies of the guardsmen who were suppose to guard the very doors he was using for support.

_“Saes vyrdaes cali kryn...” (Their powers have grown...)_ he spoke to no one in particular.

_“Saes cyrdaedi sai...” (Their knowledge too...)_

_“Sher si tal’s aelael poraes si poraesaeli...” (But they can't even discern the difference...)_

_“Si byli os saes velaes eil sar os si Eilondrae’m...” (Between the voice of their ruler and that of the Aenigma's...) _

Calarim then vanished into the darkness with a whip of his cloak.​


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

So many views... So little comments... Sigh...


----------



## dark angel

Looking good didnt make much sense to me though seeing as i had only just about read the first post when i decided to skip ahead:biggrin:


----------



## deathbringer

i'm on page 5
its a great story and you deserve comments
but as each chapter is a small novel it takes a bit of time to get through
i will post, praise and if i can find any criticize and most definitely rep when i reach the end


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

@Dark Angel... Hahaha... Too long?...

@Deathbringer... Tnx:grin:...


----------



## dark angel

Nah not too long BUT I thought this was the end so decided to be a sneeky little bastardbiggrin and skip ahead lol


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

:laugh:... Don't expect this fluff to end so soon...


----------



## dark angel

Looking like alot of skip aheads then:laugh:


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

:laugh::laugh::laugh:... At least I know you're excited for the fluff's ending...


----------



## snarst

Love this storyMy fav. of all.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

@snarst: Glad you like it:grin:...


----------



## Fire Lord

Still love this story. I like the way you have kept me on the edge of my seat. Hope to read more soon. This story keeps on satisfying, chapter after chapter. +rep


----------



## Yilmar

AMAZING DUDE!!!!:victory:

These past few days I've enjoyed a chapter every single day. 
You truly are a gifted writer.
I do hope you'll be getting those chapters out fast cuz I cant wait!
How many chapters do you actually have in mind?

The only comment I have is that I think there are to many mysteries evolving in the story with to less answers. 
Not to bring you're great work down but I'm slowly getting lost into the mystery jungle.

Btw don't despair to much on the low rate of comments.
People (like me :biggrin just take a while to get to this point where they can give their comments.


Ps. There's a very positive REP coming your way, you've earned it!


----------



## Myen'Tal

Yilmar said:


> Btw don't despair to much on the low rate of comments.
> People (like me :biggrin just take a while to get to this point where they can give their comments.


Just hit page 2, lol, but it's definately awesome this far in, still got a lot to read through through, I'll try to catch up soon:biggrin:.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

@Yilmar: Extremely elated that you liked it... So far I'm thinking about 20 chapters or more but like deathbringer said in his post, they would be like mini-novels; lengthy in other words...

I'm currently working on a timeline that will connect 40k to the 60k... so that's like 20,000 years of history... OMG!:shok:... I know right?... And at the same time, the 11th chapter already has the opening poem and its first segment... So maybe I'll post the 11th it next month and the timeline on the middle of October...

About the mystery part... I kinda went overboard on that one cause amazing ideas tend to pop into my mind whenever I'm writing... And most of the time I change the chapter entirely to twist the story line according to those ideas... So now, don't expect anymore mysteries but expect answers from each chapter that I'm gonna post in the future:victory:.... Hehehe:grin:...

@Firemahlazer: Page 2 or chapter 2?... Lol!.. Anyways... I'm really glad that you're reading it...


----------



## Myen'Tal

, scratch that, I meant to say Chapter 2, lol.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

5000 VIEWS!!!! Hahaha... New chapter and timeline at the end of the month... Busy reading Heresy books... Finally got my hands on four of them:grin::victory:...


----------



## Myen'Tal

Gah, too many pages of epicness:biggrin:! Still one page away...

Proving to be an awesome tale, WaltzMelancholy, though what happened to the update that was supposed to come in last month? 

Think I'll add more to that mountain of Rep(If I can:laugh.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Sorry about the lateness of things... My school decided to mess with my progress and dumped loads of projects into my schedule... Rest assured, Chapter 11 will be up on Monday.... Tnx again for the comment and rep...


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

*FYI*
*Change of terms:*
1. Outer-rim Crusader Fleet/ Outer-rim Crusadian Fleet- Legio Bellus Praeterium

*New Terms:*
2. Galactic Expedition Fleets- Legio Ampli Viatus

*(Chapter 11)
Rebellion and treason is a matter of perspective...
We may have condemned billions in the past...
But now, we are embracing it because of the objective...
To make sure, the Imperium lasts... *​
*Timeline: Present
M59 Year 990
“Ancient Enemy”
*

_“Do you want freedom?”_ the Inquisitor's question was still ringing in my mind, like an echo despite my focus – despite my endless concentration to conceal my presence in the halls of their sanctum; physically and mentally as to alert none of the Custodeses that guard it. 

The air was cold, and dry which made my skin quiver under its touch. It also made it difficult for me to run from one darkened spot to another with my ragged clothing. 

_“Clothing?”_ I scoffed, it was really a jest for me, in acknowledging the torn material that barely covered my chest as something worth wearing. _“By Asuryan, a loincloth will be much more appreciative.” _ 

I sprang again from my hiding place and ran to another, eyes darting in all directions, making sure nothing would be the cause of my demise. The cold surface of the wall was a relishing sensation to me, so much so that I allowed myself a few moments of rest before doing the same act again.... and again.

_“Cursed these humans and this enormous coffin!”_ I hissed as my muscles complained about the long strides I was now making. After a few minutes, my pace quickened still, much to my body's protest, as I sensed a few minds behind me; no doubt belonging to the sentinels.

_“Why have I accepted this task?” _I thought as I gasped for air when I finally traversed the entire hall that spanned twenty kilometers long and five hundred meters wide. I didn't even dare measure the height that separated the floor from the ceiling when I covered its entire length. 

As I regained some equilibrium in my breathing, I took one last glance at the gigantic hall that was entirely dedicated to their ruler. The walls were made up of gold and the floor and ceiling were made of silver. Thousands if not, millions of statues were erected as a gesture for reminiscing his glory and that of his sons. I let out a sigh and continued on my mission thinking _“You've only scratched the surface of true glory humans but sadly fate would not allow you to go any deeper.” _

My blade, _Avari_, glowed silently on my belt; reacting to my thoughts. Normally, my staff would suffice in these kinds of missions but the retched humans destroyed it in a time long forgotten - but this blade has also served me well. It was a fascinating weapon, given to me by an acquaintance in one of my journeys before the 2nd Fall. It was about three feet long and was ornate, like that of Eldar forgery, but more delicate and graceful in design. It's hilt and the corners of its blade, were decorated with patterns unlike anything I have ever seen, like tiny caricatures of a race unknown to me, it also possessed a hue of deep azure while the rest of its body had a lighter color. I have wielded it several times and has seen its delicate edge slicing through a dozen dreadnoughts as though their metal coverings were that of a human's skin.

It was indeed a unique weapon, but it also has something that intrigues me- its _sentience_ and its ability to communicate its feeling to its owner by changing its color and glow. 

_“How many centuries has it been since I last used you?” _ I communed with it affectionately after realizing that I had a companion with me. _“I ignored you for eons and yet you answered my call as if it were only yesterday that I first held you in my hands.”_ Avari glistened warmly in response; giving me an ample reminder of a certain feeling; a feeling of true friendship. 
_
“Where you came from, I dare not ask anymore, for you have proven innumerable times that you are precious to me in the field of combat.”_ Avari glowed again, this time more brightly in the hue of radiant yellow but it was dangerously illuminating the entire hall in the process; apparently it was touched by my words. _“Hush Avari, you do not want them to find us.”_ Avari stopped glowing in an instant when it heard my words and I chuckled thereafter at its reaction. I gently caressed its frame, feeling a warm and welcoming sensation at the tip of my fingers as I continued to ran silently. 

_“Do you want freedom?” _

_“YES! YES! I WILL DO ANYTHING! PLEASE! I BEG OF YOU!”_

I sighed in frustration as the memory of that meeting entered my trail of thought once again. _“Why have I so desperately nodded my head after the question and crawled?...” _Avari sensed my thoughts and glowed dimly in cherry pink as to comfort me. I then recalled it again...

_“There is something that we need you to do. Are you willing Eldar?”_

_“YES! ANYTHING!”_

_“Very well. Kill Valdor. Use any methods you like. Freedom will be granted thereafter.”_

_“Freedom.”_ I scoffed as I thought of that word – no, the price. _“Why did I crawled and begged for it Avari? When did I become a cur? Where was my pride? Did the pain erased it? The pride that I have always fought for... the pride that would often be the sole reason for our existence and sacrifice – I should be ashamed of myself, for what I have done but I am not. Why?” _

The sudden sound of footsteps interrupted my reverie – _“Custodeses!” _I thought, and I ghostly darted towards a section of the hall where there were many statues and hid behind them. Sure enough, a pair of towering golden armoured humans passed by the path where I was running a moment ago. 

They moved silently and were ghost-like and were just gargantuan, over ten feet tall and had a width of two humans; an Astartes could barely be a comparison. Everything they wore clearly signified their superiority: spears – utterly sharp and menacing, armours – shining like a sun even in the shadows, and their pitch black capes reminded me only of the dark torture chambers of the Inquisition. A thought that made me shiver a little as I stayed motionless and waited until the echo of their footsteps died. 

_“Humans and their abominations...” _ my eyes squinted in anger and annoyance as I gazed after them and felt _Avari_ glowing in red; in tune with my thoughts. I hate them for what they did to me; the mockery, the endless and unjustifiable tortures because of WHAT we are. In spite of that, I am doing this mission for their sakes. _“Why.... WHY OH ISHA?! WHY AM I DOING THIS!”._

Only silence greeted my plea; an ample reminder of our inevitable fate. The slow death that has ever since, haunted our existence.

_"They have all paid for it though, those responsible, in blood. The nameless have done their job well.”_ I slowly swept my brow, removing the cold sweat that has coated it since entering the hall. _“And have I not made the actions that have led to our current predicament, my brethren and I would have suffered the same fate: Impaled on grotesque and unimaginable spires that would make a Chaos minion vomit.”_

_“And now, I will do the same thing again; saving my race through another shameful deed.” _ the corners of my lips curled into a grimace. No doubt, I hated doing this, but there was no other way – the humans will use me to do their bidding, but until the _opportune_ moment comes, I will be their lapdog.

I stumbled upon another hall and a barely audible groan escaped my lips, it was entirely decorated in gold. I stopped immediately and pondered a solution to this dilemma. _“Damn! Any of those statues could be a Custodes.”_ 

I slowly drew Avari from its scabbard and held it close as I carefully, and stealthily entered the hall. My eyes were darting in every direction, squinting and scrutinizing every statue, every shadow, for I knew that the custodian guards are formidable warriors and that the space marines that I have fought in the past, are nothing against to these invincible praetorians. I also knew, that if somehow I failed to detect their presence, my life will end, abruptly and so sudden that I wouldn't even feel their blades slicing my neck.

A slight buffer in my psychic barrier told me another patrol is nearing my position. I darted again towards a section of the hall and melted into the shadows. The clank of their metal armour was followed by their appearance in my line of sight, and there they were again, glorious and hideous in my eyes; marching in unison and grace. _“Oh how I wish to embed Avari on their necks when this is over.”_ my gripped on Avari doubled as the thought was just to sweet to ignore but manageable to withhold.

A clicking sound suddenly echoed throughout the sanctum, startling me and causing my shroud to flicker for a second. The Custodeses halted and my body froze like a glacier._“Asuryan! Not now!”_ I prayed. 

The leading Custodes raised his left hand and balled it to a fist and the two behind him nodded their heads. They turned from their leader and started scanning the area on both sides, spears and minds at the ready. Their capes fluttered in the semi-darkness and their footfalls never made a sound as they inspected every inch of the gigantic hall. Although it was five hundred meters wide, they made short work of that gargantuan scale. 

Twice, their spears hovered near my neck and twice have I wrestled with the thought of ending their lives. Thankfully, reason prevailed. 

The leading Custodes signaled the two to resume their patrols after he was satisfied. The trio left and after about ten minutes of waiting, I slipped out of the shadows and continued on.

_ “Where in Ynnead's name did that sound came from?” _I wondered and cursed at the same time. _“And why were they not disturbed by it?”_ the sweat that covered my face doubled as suspicion enveloped my mind. _“Was that some sort of device? A security sensor maybe? Another unimaginable invention that the Mechanicum created to guard this palace? If so, for what? Or maybe, I'm not alone in my quest? If it were true, why were they not that alarmed?”_ Endless questions sprouted from every part of my cranium, begging for an answer but the future was just blank and dark.

_“Whatever it is...”_ I finally gathered myself together _“it won't impede my mission!”_ my strides doubled, if not, tripled after that mysterious event. _“VALDOR MUST DIE!”_ I proclaimed with finality _“AND THERE'S NOTHING THAT CAN STOP ME!”. 
_
_“Are you sure about that Eldrad?”_ my mind... went blank.​
*Segmentum Obscurus
Sector: Korianis
Subsector: Aurelia
Planet: Calderis
M59 Year 990
“Protege”	*

Calderis, one of the metropolis of the Aurelian Sector. Barely several thousand years ago, it was a barren wasteland where it saw the invasion of the Tyranids and that of the other enemies of the Imperium and most importantly, the downfall of Captain Davian Thule. 

He was the commander in charge of the Space Marine operations on the recruiting worlds at that time, especially Calderis, and was a bulwark when the invaders challenged his fury. 

Captain Thule was a well decorated captain of the Blood Ravens and was dearly loved by his men; especially the neophytes for his father-like nature. 

He slaughtered thousands of Orks while he was still human and was the epitome of what the Astartes strive to become, an Avatar of Fear. And even when the Tyranids destroyed his body, he proved to be too stubborn to let death claim him and he returned, encased in a dreadnought sarcophagus, reminding the Astartes who once knew him that service to the Emperor is beyond one's death.

Now, like Bjorn the Fell Handed and other famous heroes, he now rests in stasis and would be awakened once every thousands of years to instill his ancient and venerable wisdom unto those who asked for them. But, strangely, he would always inquire the neophytes, those who are lucky enough to be present in such an event, about the origins of the Legion; a question that would always leave the neophytes stunned and unable to answer. It was also this question that signaled his desire to return to slumber once again and would leave their presence.

It was no gossip about why the immortal captain would ask such a question but other venerable ancients such as Cyrus, the Harbinger of Silent Death and Angelos, the Angel of Fury, would often warn those who desire to know more, to stop their attempts lest they anger the ancient captain.

Now, it is the 10th millennial anniversary of his awakening, and the 321st batch of neophytes and converts, where Ahtelius Epsilon himself belongs to, are one of the lucky ones to bear witness to this glorious event and shall prepare with utmost respect and discipline to receive the immortal captain.​
*Location: Arena
M59 Year 990*

He swerved the saber in several directions with a frenzy much like that of a neophyte, but his movements were careful and precise. He had to change tactics, however, after two swipes at the head for his sparring partner managed to breach his defense. A blitz began thereafter, where in ten seconds, fifty blows and blocks would take place and a normal human eye would've sworn their arms were starting to blur.

The other neophytes were just staring wide eyed at the combatants. The anxiety that gripped them ever since entering the arena were erased by the ferocity and skill of one of the converts. He was just brought two weeks ago, from the Septilun Galacticus, the sixth and most recent conquered galaxy of the Imperium by the 17th LegioBellus Praeterium. He was a silent and genial, mixing and exchanging smiles with his fellow converts and with the neophytes while being indoctrinated and taught by the immortal space marines. But all that changed when he was selected and given a saber to spar with one of the Exercitus. And now, they were wondering if the converts were still, mortal. 

The blitz ended as the Spar Master stepped back and lunged at the convert but the latter stepped aside, parried, and connected a masterful backhand blow to the head. The inductees cheered as the space marine stumbled. The convert jumped a few seconds later as the Exercitus made a swiped at his feet. He then landed with an attack to the head which the marine avoided by rolling to his side. The Spar Master then kicked his ankle in retaliation, rewarding the former with a painful grunt but he recovered quickly. Their sabers clashed and clashed again but the convert was now on the defensive for the attacks were now becoming a little too deadly. He parried one such blow and the next thing he felt was the marine's other fist. A loud cracking sound made the inductees and the converts cringe as he staggered back holding his now bloodied nose. He raised his saber threateningly to stop his enemy's advance but it was useless, the space marine just ignored it and hacked away.

CLANG! CLANG! CLANG! The Spar Master was fighting like a thousand lions, despite his opponent's facial setback, but the latter never gave up either. Every blow they threw at each other, was countered and every block they did was nearly out maneuvered and it was no question that a blitz would soon occur once again. 

It did eventually, and everyone were silenced and awed by it.

_“Finally... a protege...”_ the space marine thought as the convert blocked attacks that could only be learned in the battlefield. 

The blitz came to an end after two minutes and so was their spar, for their sabers could no longer serve their purpose as their broken remains littered the floor. 

Sweat poured like waterfalls from their faces as the Exercitus extended his free hand for a handshake. The convert looked at the gesture in confusion and looked at the Exercitus who was beaming like a child. He slowly raised his hand and the Exercitus grabbed it and locked their arms in a warrior's handshake; the way a brother Exercitus would greet his brother-in-arms.

A series of claps then caught everyone's attention and all of them turned their heads towards the source. Their jaws dropped in doing so and so did their knees. 

Standing at the entrance of the arena was an Exercitus, only that, he was the most important individual in the Blood Ravens Legion. Standing 10 ft tall and sporting one of the first and last Primarch power armours, Lanfried Kaltos was applauding happily in the midst of his honor guard and the High-general as they entered the arena.

“Well done. An excellent show of ferocity and efficiency” his face was full of joy as he said these words. Hrothgar was trailing behind him, carrying his scepter. 

“Please.... please, only our Unknown Primarch is worthy of such reverence.” he begged them to rise as he approached them, to which they did but with the same respect done by the Astartes of the past.

“My Lord, we are humbled by your presence.” the Exercitus remarked as the party stopped in front of them.

“As I am, by these children and your acts of perfecting the martial prowess that we Exercitus are well known for.” he replied, shocking the neophytes and converts with his words and filling the Exercitus with immeasurable pride. His eyes then wandered to the one beside the Exercitus. 

“What is your name young one?” he asked him.

“Athelius my lord. Athelius Epsilon.” he replied.

“Athelius Epsilon? From the Septulun Galacticus, am I right.” Kaltos asked again with one brow raised.

“Yes my lord.” he replied again as the Legion Commander examined him with calm but penetrating eyes. 

“Hm, your skills with the saber astounds me. Was that your first time?”

“Yes.”

“Quite remarkable I might say.”

“And extraordinary” one of the inductees interrupted, much to his embarrassment when the Spar Master shot him a look of disdain.

The Legion Commander just smiled and chuckled saying “Tarkius, forgive the young lad. He was just mesmerized with Athelius's skill with the sword and who wouldn't be.”

“I agree.” this time it was Hrothgar who voiced his thought and the honor guards nodded their heads in approval.

“I'll be expecting great things from you Athelius and from all of you as well.” he smiled and turned towards the other inductees. “Make me proud young ones.” 

“Yes lord!” they replied with exuberance.

The Legion Commander then turned and head towards the exit, but not before motioning Tarkius to accompany him.

“How was he Tarkius?” he asked him whilst keeping his face forward.

“He's a protege my lord. The best of the converts.” Tarkius replied with excitement.

“You made a wise decision to keep him my friend.” the commander remarked at Hrothgar who merely chuckled.

“All the better to distinguish this legion among the rest.” Hrothgar replied coolly.

“Indeed. Indoctrinate him as soon as possible Tarkius. Teach him all you know and after a month, let the High-general assign him to one of the brigadiums of the Blood Ravens Legion.” 

“As you wish my lord.” Tarkius bowed and retreated back to the arena.

“He will become a legend my lord.” Hrothgar couldn't help but voiced his thoughts again as they continued in their direction to the war room.

“He will be my friend. For the glory of this legion and for the Emperor, beloved by all.”

*Planet: Calderis
Location: Raven Hangar X92
M59 Year 990
“Exercitus”*

“EPSILON! VERUS! NORGRIM! FRILON! Form up and follow me!” a sergeant of the Blood Ravens called out to the gathered converts and neophytes as an LX-5 Thule Thunderhawk roared behind him; magnifying his serious demeanor. 

The assemblage of converts and neophytes stiffened at the sergeant's bark and those who were called, broke from their line and jogged towards the front; Athelius was the last to do so.

Missile pods hurried about on heavy-duty carts all around them, being pushed by legion serfs with all haste. Fuel pipes snapped with a hiss as the servitors secured them and pumped the needed sustenance that will fuel the wings of the mighty Thunderhawks in flight. Other serfs could also found on the mighty ships as they daubed and re-painted splendid icons and images that boast the legion's magnificence.

Athelius reached the front as another thunderhawk roared in anticipation for its flight. He stood at attention in front of the sergeant and placed both hands behind him. The sergeant then surveyed their faces one by one, ensuring that those he called were indeed the men who were now standing in front of him. Satisfied, he turned to his left and started walking. The three started to follow but stop immediately when their attention was drawn to the opening of the the main doors to the hangar and the beats of a million metal boots.

Row upon row of perfect unison, a plethora of lines of unflinching discipline, a host of breathing weapons of humanity. Space Marines thundered into the hangar, their eyes hidden behind the green slit of their helmets that were fixed upon the banner that was being carried by their brother at the anterior of the army. They moved as one, like an organism, bent on glorifying the Emperor and his kingdom with but the movement of their metallic bodies as they approached the Thunderhawks that will carry them to the fleets above Calderis.

Their respected generals also walked with the discipline that is required to move with the armours that they bore. Clad from foot to toe in Sigilite Power Armour, they moved with precision and grace as they eliminated the distance with every step that they took. 

Their capes fluttered behind their armours with metal carvings and designs that bore the hues of gold and red. Only those who have fought for three thousand years are able wear these magnificent armours for they have been crafted in the extremest measures of perfection possible by the Magos of the Machine Cult, therefore, one can obviously theorize, that these armours, rival the Primarch Power Armours of the Legion Commanders themselves. 

Athelius held his breath as he transfixed his eyes upon the sea of crimson red; he was not the only one who did this. The three other converts shared the same reaction and so did the rest of the converts and neophytes that were present. His hearts beat furiously within his plated chest as he digested the scene before him, an Exercitus Army; an army of angels of death.

Such was the effect of the host before him that he didn't feel the sergeant standing at his side.

“Magnificent isn't it?” he asked Athelius without breaking his eyes from the gathered Exercitus.

“It is.” was the only words that Athelius could express.

“In little over a month, you will also wear those armours Athelius and marched with an army such as that.” the sergeant wave his hand across him.

“Are we converts that privileged sir?” he questioned his superior.

“Of course, you are the best of the best and such individuals must be given what is due to them.”

“I feel honored to be a convert sir.”

“Indeed you must, for seldom are those who have turned are granted with such privileges.” he said turning and beckoned the three “Come, your chambers await your presence. You must rest now because a months worth of tempering thirsts for you attention tomorrow.”

They heeded the sergeant and started walking but Athelius spared a glance at the host and saw a familiar figure sporting the same magnificent armour that entered the sparring arena.

Lanfreid Kaltos stood in front of the Exercitus in all his glory and authority. Although he didn't felt any sort of adoration for the legion commander earlier, seeing him in front of the immortal army stroke the fires determination within him. A steely drive that will see to it that he will become an Exercitus; a warrior well deserving of the Legion Commander's attention.

The hard metallic sounds of an opening ceramite door snapped Athelius into reality. He gazed in front and saw a corridor bustling with activity.

Scouts rushed past the leviathan shapes of their superiors, delivering messages of their respected captains. Servitors glided on caterpillar threads as they moved about, repairing and bringing crates of munitions from armoury to armoury. Space Marines thundered through, oblivious to their subordinates struggle as the scouts meticulously squirmed their way between their adamantium covered frames. 

The sergeant started and the four followed. Like the space marines, Athelius and the converts didn't have difficulty navigating their way through the throng of military personnel. They simply parted to let them pass unbidden because of their sheer size.

Metal pipes and circuits covered the ceiling like highways on a metropolitan city. They zigzagged here and their, stopping on a conduit switch or a bypass circuit board and continued and dividing along the length of the entire corridor. The walls were of the same story, only that the circuit boards were the consoles of every fifteen inch ceramite door situated every ten meters and the conduit switches were the sensory arrays situated above each of the metallic entryways that lead to the Exercitus' sleeping quarters.

A scout rushed pass Athelius and suddenly stumbled, dropping a pair of cogs. Athelius quickly bend over and picked up one of the cogs when a sudden chilly aura enveloped him and all the surrounding personnel.

He was used to this now, the haunting feeling that would make the hairs on the back of his neck stand on end. He turned on his heels and knelt on one knee. The scout also knelt behind him and so did the rest of the people in the corridor, save for the metal constructs. Awaiting their presence.

“Respect” that was the word that escaped the first sergeant that lead him to his sleeping quarters when he was brought here. At first he didn't understand, but now he does.

About five meters from where he knelt, was another corridor that intercepted the adjacent walkway. He could see them from where he was, he was sure of that and their presence at this proximity would invigorate him totally. 

Just then, the first signs of their presence caught his eyes. A tiny flicker of lightning scorched through the air and the cold aura intensified followed by the familiar sounds of heavy metallic boots.

The scout behind him shivered, clearly not yet used to the assault on his body by the essence that always leak from their minds.

And there they were, clad in aqua adamantium power armours. In their gauntlets, they held staffs dominated by a golden eagle that served as the source of the coruscating lightnings that flicker about in the air around them. Their psychic hoods glowed like a miniature sun, announcing their authority and power. They never once made to acknowledge the people around them as they continued on, followed by aspirants of the Librarius.

When the aura surrounding the corridor lifted, everyone rose and went about their business.

Athelius gave the cog back to the scout.

The scout took it with a nod and said “Those lot sure know how to make an entrance.”

“They sure do.” Athelius replied as the scout sprinted off.

He pondered about the Librarians for about a minute or two before going about his way, following the sergeant and his fellow converts who were now a little ahead of him. 

*Location: Inner Palace
M59 Year 990
“Ominous Proposal”
*
Eldrad's fingers were more pallid than usual as they were wrapped around Avari's hilt. The glow of the saber was changing continuously; mirroring the turmoil of emotions within him. 

_“I have not foreseen this intrusion”_ he thought with streams of sweat pouring down his face. “And the swiftness of it.”

The coldness that enveloped him was starting to constrict, as if it was squeezing the life out of him. But he ignored it and concentrated hard. Though it was only a whisper, it was all he needed to take into account that whoever entered his mind, possessed a power strong enough to slip through his psychic defenses and its vacuum presence made it more threatening. 

_“Leave me be or suffer my wrath.”_ he warned the entity. 

Pain instantly scythe across his mind as the enemy did the opposite. A miasma of psychic void swelled within his psyche, making his entire frame shudder uncontrollably as it slowly consume the source of his power and life. He, however, gathered his mental strength despite the leeching energy and created a lance of azure power that pierced through the void and expelled it permanently from his mind.

An echoing laughter filled the corridor then. Bouncing off from one rockrete surface to the other. If the Eldar had few patches of fur on his skin, he was sure that they would stand like ice. 

_“Eldrad”_ it finally spoke in its cold and menacing tone_“Father of the Farseers . Wise, yet foolish enough to test our power.” 
_
_“I see my reputation precedes me still, in these dark times, but I will tell you this, test me again and it will be your end.”_ he spat, his eyes glowing with anger.

The being laughed again, making the corridor shudder. But Eldrad balanced himself gracefully as the psychic influence of the laughter was tearing the boundaries of reality; creating tiny warp rifts that blinked and disappear.

_“We have no demise Eldar. For we are Eternal. Without end.” _

_“The skeins of fate spare none void one. You will have your end. If not now then in the future, if not by my hands then by another. It's just the question of who and when.” _the last word of Eldrad heralded a psychic wave that erupted from his very being, driving the presence of the unknown entity from the Imperial Palace and destroying his psychic shroud.

_“The death of this Valdor will not matter. Soon Eldar. Soon. All of the universe... all of it... will burn before the Aenigma!”_ its last words echoing into the nothingness as Eldrad dropped to his knees, exhausted.

_“I have not truly foreseen this. What is this shadow?”_ he hissed, gripping the weapon with shivering fingers.

Several minds seared through his psyche in the following seconds after the duel, alerting him of the presence of the Custodeses that detected his psychic outburst. But they were still far away, now that the shroud was broken and Eldrad's psychic powers are released from its constraints.

_“Eldrad Ulthran.”_ another whisper entered his mind.

_“Another?”_ he readied his psyche immediately as he recognized the same blankness quality of this new enemy.

_“Yes and no.” _it replied.

His gripped with his weapon loosened when he heard the paradoxical answer but tightened it afterward. “State your business!” he hissed.

_“An alliance Eldar.”_ the whisper replied adamantly.

_“An alliance?”_ his eyes squinted with the strange proposal.

_“Yes.”_

_“The Eldar have no need of dark allies or allies for that matter.” _ Eldrad turned on his heels and prepared himself for the continuation of his mission.

_“You speak in behalf of the Eldar?”_ Eldrad stiffened when he heard the words questioning his very role as leader of the Eldar race and faced the empty space behind him with angry glowing eyes.

_“I speak as their leader and one who knows what's best for our existence!”_

_“Then this alliance will suit you well.”_ it replied coolly. Sounding satisfied as its words provoked the Farseer.

_“I will not concur.”_

_“Ever so defiant Eldrad, this is why you have no knowledge as to why the Rhana Dandra has never occurred yet.”_

_“What did you say?”_ Eldrad eyes squinted in confusion and disbelief.

_“It was supposed to happen fifteen thousand years ago, am I correct?”_ the whisper's tone now contained a few measures of glee now that it won the attention of Elrad.

“_You know nothing of the Eldar and our works!”_ he replied in defiance.

_ “In the 45th millennium. It was the ideal time wasn't it?”_ the whisper continued with its mockery and Eldrad's patience was withering.

_“But it didn't. Even though the pieces were in place. Ready to play their part.” 

“And something happened, didn't it Eldrad. Changing the last war, the Rhana Dandra into the War of the Damned.”_

_“Silence you fool! None could fathom what happened!”_ Eldrad replied, waving Avari in front of him to make a point.

_“Fate was undone. Changing sporadically beyond our control. Events that would come to pass were erased, replaced with new and strange ones instead.” _

_“And in your foolishness, you did things based on those visions.” _ the whisper replied coldly.

_“Foolishness? If I didn't steer the nameless ones then...” _he stopped abruptly as he uttered them and shuddered uncontrollably. _“then... then we would've been annihilated.”
_
_“Do you fear them so?”_ the whisper inquired in wonder at seeing his reactions from the darkness.

_“We Eldars fear nothing.” _ his voice was shaking.

_“Eldrad... Abandon pride.” _ the whisper begged in a gleeful tone _“Overestimation can lead to dangerous paths, you of all beings should know that by now.”_

_“Don’t lecture me on the lessons of pride!” _Eldrad replied defensively. _“I have already spent over five thousand years suffering for it.”_

A chuckle echoed across the expanse of darkness.

_“Consider the offer and come back in the morning. The palace will be wide open for your return.” _

Eldrad squinted his eyes in confusion at the last words. Avari on the other hand bore no reaction as its owner sheathed the gleaming weapon and started making his way towards the direction he came in.

“_Oh and Eldrad…”_ the 4th called after him. He stopped and minutely turned his head. 

There was now a silhouette behind him. Tiny forked lightnings licked his exterior, suggesting he just came out of the state of pure invisibility.

_“Take good care of that blade” _the eyes of the silhouette glowed. _“For it once belonged to a Talcontarian king; a powerful psyker. Though it may not look it but it can cut a Titan in two, its sharpness depends on the warp capabilities of its user, Father of the Farseers.”_

Eldrad vanished then but not before sparing a moment of wonder at the 4th’s words.

A pillar of brighter coruscation started forming beside the translucent form of the 4th and out came the 2nd with his weapons at the ready _“Will he accept the offer?”_ he asked.

_“He already has.” _the eyes of the 4th glowed again and the two of them disappeared.

​


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Sorry for the uber delay guys... Was hospitalized and had a case of writer's block... So yeah... Next upd8's gonna be this month or next... So just comment guys... That's all I'm asking....


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Unfortunately guys, there will be no upd8s for this month or the next...

Was reading chapter one and discovered that the pace wasn't similar to succeeding chapters and the rest had distinctive paces of their own...

I'll rewrite everything but don't worry... It's just to establish a uniformed pace... 

Cheers!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

If you'd like, i can edit the sections as you see fit. Or we can start a new thread? Since its all going to be rewritten? If you would like to edit them just send me a PM. We'll talk details there.

CP


----------



## Fumble Tumble

you are a god...

that is an awesome story and i cant wait to hear more
+rep+


----------



## cain the betrayer

this is some very good work keep it goingrep+ k:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Just a quick post to let everyone know that Waltz is rewriting this story, and will be posting a new thread for the rewritten stuff. We have talked and decided to close this thread to focus more on the new one. A link will be edited into this post when the new thread is completed, and there will also be a link in the new thread that leads back to this one, so that people can follow the evolution of this story from original through rewrite. Any questions/complaints can be PM'd to me. Don't be afraid to comment on the new thread when it comes out! He wants the C&C and i encourage it as well! 

Commissar Ploss


----------

